# Arsenal 2010-2011 Season Thread



## hektik (Jul 8, 2010)

All the news that's good to print.

So we've made 2 signings so far: we desperately need another keeper, but will Arsene dip into his pockets for a 3rd time?

Should we be planning for a cesc-less season?


----------



## hektik (Jul 8, 2010)

my opinion at the moment is that we'll probably keep cesc for this season - it is looking like barca have money problems at the moment, having just had an emergency loan cash injection of 100million euro's. And with the new president complaining about the amount of money that we want for him, it looks as though they are starting to spin their way out of not signing him - blaming arsenal for their "greed" at wanting the market rate for the player. 

You never know though, and I am preparing for the start of the season without him - then if he stays, it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## i_got_poison (Jul 8, 2010)

hektik said:


> my opinion at the moment is that we'll probably keep cesc for this season - it is looking like barca have money problems at the moment, having just had an emergency loan cash injection of 100million euro's. And with the new president complaining about the amount of money that we want for him, it looks as though they are starting to spin their way out of not signing him - blaming arsenal for their "greed" at wanting the market rate for the player.
> 
> You never know though, and I am preparing for the start of the season without him - then if he stays, it will be a nice surprise.



for all the reasons you said he'll be staying. i personally think for several seasons longer, considering barcelona are in REAL trouble. 150m loan is their wage bill for 3/4 of the season. they only made 8m profit last season. something tells me they won't be making one this time around.


----------



## i_got_poison (Jul 8, 2010)

what happened to the schwarzer deal? a good gk who won't cost the earth.
arsene knows what he's doing. he runs a tight ship at the emirates


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 10, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> for all the reasons you said he'll be staying. i personally think for several seasons longer, considering barcelona are in REAL trouble. 150m loan is their wage bill for 3/4 of the season. they only made 8m profit last season. something tells me they won't be making one this time around.



I think they still owe us money for Henry and Hleb too.  I'd make a £5 million bid for Messi to rub salt into the wound.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 12, 2010)

*“All I can say is that this World Cup victory is for all the Arsenal players and fans, they are a world-class club,” 

“I am an Arsenal player and proud to be.”

“The first thing I had to do after the final whistle was go to Robin. Instead of celebrating with my friends, I wanted to talk to him,”*



Well done to Fab and bad luck to RvP....


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2010)

It's going to be another tough season as it seems FIFA still haven't outlawed tacking


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 12, 2010)

Cesc will stay, hence his strategic about turn after the WC final was over, and Barca are now trying to find a wasy to withdraw without any further embarrassment


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 12, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Cesc will stay, hence his strategic about turn after the WC final was over, and Barca are now trying to find a wasy to withdraw without any further embarrassment



Let's hope so. Although the papers are still insisting that he'll go, but Wenger is refusing to meet anyone from Barca'

Christ, they dont even need him. Every Summer Barca try to fuck us up.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 13, 2010)

Fabregas - "I am really proud to have been an Arsenal player."

Sounds like he thinks he's off.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/12/cesc-fabregas-arsenal-barcelona


----------



## g force (Jul 13, 2010)

Nah that's probably a mis-quote/translation. In spain you can talk in the past tense even if referring to a current situation...so he's probably said in reference to winning the WC "I'm proud to have done as an Arsenal player" rather than "I fancy warming the bench in Spain"

And TBH I don't want him at Barca - no need for him. And I don't think he'd make us any better either...what we need is defensive cover.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 13, 2010)

Players seem to disagree. Poor Cesc, being _forced_ into a Barca shirt by those big bullies, Puyol and Pique!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 13, 2010)

g force said:


> Nah that's probably a mis-quote/translation. In spain you can talk in the past tense even if referring to a current situation...so he's probably said in reference to winning the WC "I'm proud to have done as an Arsenal player" rather than "I fancy warming the bench in Spain"
> 
> And TBH I don't want him at Barca - no need for him. And I don't think he'd make us any better either...what we need is defensive cover.



Sport reported the same thing though, that he accidentally said it in the past tense and then corrected himself. 

http://www.sport.es/default.asp?idpublicacio_PK=44&idioma=CAS&idnoticia_PK=721836&idseccio_PK=803
Verbatim quote: "Estoy muy orgulloso de haber sido jugador del Arsenal"

I'm very proud of having been an Arsenal player.

The natural way to say it in the present would be "Estoy muy orgulloso de ser jugador del Arsenal."

But anyway, whatever he says isn't going to magic €50m into Barcelona's bank account.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Players seem to disagree. Poor Cesc, being _forced_ into a Barca shirt by those big bullies, Puyol and Pique!



You support the poorer Manchester team don’t you?

I remember an incident with Paul Ince with your lot (when he was a hammer) not dissimilar. What class both you and Barca' have.

Not.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 21, 2010)

http://justarsenal.com/eduardo-joins-shakhtar-almunia-next-to-go/4659
Be sad to see the poor guy go after what he's been through,hope he gets his career back on track


----------



## TruXta (Jul 21, 2010)

Fancy that, Arsene telling you porky pies....


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 21, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://justarsenal.com/eduardo-joins-shakhtar-almunia-next-to-go/4659
> Be sad to see the poor guy go after what he's been through,hope he gets his career back on track


 
Shame, but understandable. He'd clearly lost his bottle after the leg break and needs to get away from the Prem' to regain his confidence.

I can understand Wenger wanting to keep him, but he obviously came to the conclusion that his re-habilitaion is best served away from the brutal football of Engerland.

Who can blame him.


----------



## hektik (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to see Eduardo go - he was really important to us in the season before the break and injury - scoring some amazing goals, and his movement created a lot of space for all the other forwards to exploit. It was very telling that our season imploded after the injury - it wasn't just the shock of the horror of the injury that did us, but we had no one to replace the skills.

He never really got his form back after the injury - kept getting little niggles and things that held him back, and he just didn't have that little turn of speed or ability to get into the box that he needed. I wish him the best of luck for the future,  and hope he gets some kind of form back. I am a bit surprised that he has gone to donetsk though - am sure he could have done a job for a french/dutch/spanish team.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 21, 2010)

He missed some sitters last term, his positioning was good but no composure, which he had in spades before. Good luck to him, he deserves it.

We need a replacement.


----------



## London Eye (Jul 21, 2010)

Another small central defender who looks like he needs a good meal inside him. Will Wenger never learn? Mourinho buys giants with bad attitude for central defence. Wenger buys ones who are "technically" good. Sorry, but as a lifelong Gooner I just can't understand how he can get defence so wrong. Still bigging up Flapper Fabianski no doubt and feeling he doesn't need another keeper. I've got a feeling Arsenal are gonna have a bad start to the season, what with Fabregas pining for Barca and Van Persie in a bad mood and acting like he's the new Henry.

Boy that does all sound negative. I really do hope I'm just a cynical old git who will be proved wrong by Le Professeur. But I truly think he lost the plot years ago (when he refused to find a proper replacement for Vieira and started buying small and cheap players) and I think this is last chance saloon for him.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> You support the poorer Manchester team don’t you?
> 
> I remember an incident with Paul Ince with your lot (when he was a hammer) not dissimilar. What class both you and Barca' have.
> 
> Not.



Ince did it willingly and was photographed in the scummy shirt. The absolute wanker. He then went on to say in later years 'i think all the west ham fans respect me'. no paul we think your a tool.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 21, 2010)

kained&able said:


> *Ince did it willingly* and was photographed in the scummy shirt. The absolute wanker. He then went on to say in later years 'i think all the west ham fans respect me'. no paul we think your a tool.
> 
> dave



Indeed, a dire moment in football. At least Fab had the decency to take _it_ off straight away.


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2010)

London Eye said:


> Another small central defender who looks like he needs a good meal inside him. Will Wenger never learn? Mourinho buys giants with bad attitude for central defence. Wenger buys ones who are "technically" good. Sorry, but as a lifelong Gooner I just can't understand how he can get defence so wrong. Still bigging up Flapper Fabianski no doubt and feeling he doesn't need another keeper. I've got a feeling Arsenal are gonna have a bad start to the season, what with Fabregas pining for Barca and Van Persie in a bad mood and acting like he's the new Henry.
> 
> Boy that does all sound negative. I really do hope I'm just a cynical old git who will be proved wrong by Le Professeur. But I truly think he lost the plot years ago (when he refused to find a proper replacement for Vieira and started buying small and cheap players) and I think this is last chance saloon for him.


 
Isn't that where Frimpong can come in? He's a big, solid lad. Wenger's problem is his supply line is now utter shite (ie young French players) so he's going to have to come up with another plan - maybe properly blooding the academy kids.

Arsenal right now have a wealth of attacking options but the defence looks primed to leak many, many goals.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 22, 2010)

g force said:


> Isn't that where Frimpong can come in? He's a big, solid lad. Wenger's problem is his supply line is now utter shite (ie young French players) so he's going to have to come up with another plan - maybe properly blooding the academy kids.
> 
> Arsenal right now have a wealth of attacking options but the defence looks primed to leak many, many goals.


 
Frimpong is more central midfeild enforcer type player, who has been very promising in the pre-season. 

The transfer window isnt closed yet (as your club loves to keeps reminding us..). So I think I'll reserve judgment until then.


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey I know we've been twats about Cesc, more so because we don't need him. I blame Laporta trying to make it his last signing. 

Two of my clkose friends are Gooners and they're pretty worried at this season. Wenger has to move soon...okay Eduardo's gone and Chamakh has come in. But that defence needs serious work.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 22, 2010)

g force said:


> Hey I know we've been twats about Cesc, more so because we don't need him. I blame Laporta trying to make it his last signing



Yeah, I suspect that most Barca supporters dont think this is doing their image much good. Nothing personal against you....



g force said:


> Two of my clkose friends are Gooners and they're pretty worried at this season. Wenger has to move soon...okay Eduardo's gone and Chamakh has come in. But that defence needs serious work.


 
I'll be worried too if we dont buy at least one more defender. However, as I've said, let's wait till the end of the transfer window. AW is known for taking this sort of thing to the wire.

After if we've bought no one than it's time to panic...


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2010)

Its cool I can understand why we want him etc etc but jesus Laporta went about it all the wrong way. His rampaging ego couldn't even fit inside the Camp Nou these days - and Barca fans generally hate him for the way he treated Rijkaard and sided with Ronaldinho. Rosell has come in and been left in a shit situation.

Plenty of time for sure but with other clubs snapping players up Wenger could run out of options pretty quickly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> You support the poorer Manchester team don’t you?
> 
> I remember an incident with Paul Ince with your lot (when he was a hammer) not dissimilar. What class both you and Barca' have.
> 
> Not.


 
Sorry, I read this as

"Waaa, waaa, waaaa, we've been mistreated, waaa, waaaa, waaaa."

You know, the usual whinging, whole-world's against us, Arse ish.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sorry, I read this as
> 
> "Waaa, waaa, waaaa, we've been mistreated, waaa, waaaa, waaaa."
> 
> You know, the usual whinging, whole-world's against us, Arse ish.



There's no 2010/11 United thread yet. Provide us with the lolz and start one.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 22, 2010)

London Eye said:


> Another small central defender who looks like he needs a good meal inside him.


Que? koscy? or is there breaking news?
e2a: ie of another CB signing


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> There's no 2010/11 United thread yet. Provide us with the lolz and start one.


 
Why don't you start one, you twat, considering as by October, you'll be spending far more time pretending to have a laugh on it than you will talking about the team you pretend to follow?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Why don't you start one, you twat, considering as by October, you'll be spending far more time pretending to have a laugh on it than you will talking about the team you pretend to follow?



But you and revol are so entertaining. I mean revol is entertaining.


----------



## London Eye (Jul 22, 2010)

Nah, i was referring to Vermaelen, as in small, not who needs a good meal inside him  Vermaelen is a good strong defender, but truth is at the highest level, a 6ft central defender is rarely the right fit. Drogba gave him the run around las season (as he does to most defenders - apart from Lucio and Samuel who roughed him up good and proper).

I don't think Vermaelen is the answer in central defence, or this koscy chap, but that looks like our stoppers for the season, so get ready to ship some goals and for attackers to have fun at set pieces and for our goalkeeper to feel under pressure at every corner. 

It's so basic, I don't see how Wenger, with 12 years in the English league, can be so unaware of our defensive frailities, or the kind of teams Arsenal will have to face. Wenger has, in fact, contributed to the team's weakness with these questionable buys (especially in defence and goalie) and the decreasing size of our first team.

But once again we will hear spin to the contrary and surprise when we lose our first couple of games.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sorry, I read this as
> 
> "Waaa, waaa, waaaa, we've been mistreated, waaa, waaaa, waaaa."
> 
> You know, the usual whinging, whole-world's against us, Arse ish.


 
So I'm presuming by that statement you think its right that your team put Ince up for publicity shots whilst still a hammer?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 22, 2010)

Statement from Dudu...

*"The past few days have been very emotional for me," Eduardo told Arsenal's website.

"Although I am excited about the challenge ahead with my new club Shakhtar Donetsk, I am so sad to be leaving my home for the past three years - Arsenal Football Club.

"Arsenal is a very special football club and I will miss so many people - my team-mates, all the staff and, of course, the wonderful Arsenal supporters.

"When I first came to England, I could not speak the language and knew nobody, but as soon as I arrived I was made to feel at home and part of this big family.

"I had some very difficult times with my injury, but Arsenal was always there for me - the medical staff, the management, the players and the supporters. Thank you everybody.

"Although I have now left the club, Arsenal will always be in my heart. I will always look for the Arsenal results and of course, I wish Arsene Wenger and the great players at the club well for next season and the future."*

Decent chap, shame about how it all ended for him in England.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2010)

We need a big fucking ugly Martin Keown look-a-like at the back,some-one who frightens the horses


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ilan-Celtic-and-Lyon-in-the-Emirates-Cup.html
Anyone going to this next weekend? decent line-up


----------



## kained&able (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm convinced  Vermaelen should be a defsnive midfielder. Size wise it makes sense and he would be able to use that shot of his more often.

dave


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 23, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> We need a big fucking ugly Martin Keown look-a-like at the back,some-one who frightens the horses


damn right. and we need one NOW, Wenger


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/n/newcastle_united/8857775.stm
Bye bye Sulzeer Jeremiah "Sol" Campbell 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8863618.stm
Bloody season has'nt started yet and injuries have reared their ugly head


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 28, 2010)

g force said:


> Isn't that where Frimpong can come in? He's a big, solid lad. Wenger's problem is his supply line is now utter shite (ie young French players) so he's going to have to come up with another plan - maybe properly blooding the academy kids.
> 
> Arsenal right now have a wealth of attacking options but the defence looks primed to leak many, many goals.


 Frimpong is the youngest of all the upcoming payers - he's 18 and younger than Wilshere - this won't be his season but he's an outstanding talent


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 29, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Frimpong is the youngest of all the upcoming payers - he's 18 and younger than Wilshere - this won't be his season but he's an outstanding talent


 
Yes watched the last pre-season in Austria and he's been the stand out player for me, and Jack and J.E.T and the rest have all visably progressed so that is saying something.

But Frimpong's been outstanding. Things looking good on the youth dev' side.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 29, 2010)

London Eye said:


> But once again we will hear spin to the contrary and surprise when we lose our first couple of games.



You do know who you're playing first, don't you?

In my house, the missus is Arsenal, I'm Liverpool, so it'll be an interesting first day of the season.


----------



## g force (Jul 29, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Frimpong is the youngest of all the upcoming payers - he's 18 and younger than Wilshere - this won't be his season but he's an outstanding talent


 
He's likely to get a run in the Carling Cup though don't you think? Best way to get first team experience with an eye on full squad next year.

His age shouldn't be a barrier either, it wasn't for Rooney, Messi, Aguero etc.


----------



## little_legs (Aug 1, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You do know who you're playing first, don't you?
> 
> In my house, the missus is Arsenal, I'm Liverpool, so it'll be an interesting first day of the season.



shoot... you are right, just had a look at the fixture list. it's the only match that'll be played on aug 15. hodgson will be dying to make a point with a win to the liverpool supporters.  it's not going to be the 4-4 tie of last season with arshaving running the riot me thinks.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Yes watched the last pre-season in Austria and he's been the stand out player for me, and Jack and J.E.T and the rest have all visably progressed so that is saying something.
> 
> But Frimpong's been outstanding. Things looking good on the youth dev' side.



I have to say if he keeps on performing like this I may have to re-evaluate - Frimpong was outstanding again this weekend.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

Was talking to some friends today who are arsenal fans and apparently it can sometimes be, like £60 or £70+ to see one match ? Is that true, it seems utterly mental if so !


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I have to say if he keeps on performing like this I may have to re-evaluate - Frimpong was outstanding again this weekend.


 
Indeed both Jack and Frimpong were very composed and creative in both games over the weekend. Jack taking MoM yesterday. AW been making noises that both will stay this season and be used. Frimpong is the natural understudy to Song (a thing we missed last term) and Jack is a better Joe Cole. The English FA should be on Frimpongs case now before they lose him to Ghana.

With AWs comments regarding both, I think we'll see them being used, rightly so. Our youth set up is ten years old and it's around now we should be seeing the long termers come through and we are. This can only be good news.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> Was talking to some friends today who are arsenal fans and apparently it can sometimes be, like £60 or £70+ to see one match ? Is that true, it seems utterly mental if so !


 



I believe the posh end (Middle tier) it can go into the £100's. 

With 60,000 sell out each week and a season ticket waiting list of 25,000+ I dont think I see this changing soon. Arsenal are one of the hottest tickets in London. 

I'm not saying it's good but pretty much on par with the gentrification of the area in my lifespan.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL i suppose thats fair enough, we aint gonna match that any time soon even if there is a new stadium built


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2010)

Match day revenue at the Death Star is comfortable over £3 mill  now, that's based on a 60,000 sell out. One off match day tickets is a booming market in London because of all the  non-UK clients that need to be entertained. Corporate entertainment in general at London grounds is a truly fantastic market to be involved in, boxes, meals, speeches, hotels . . . I think it generates over 30% now, and that's with a fraction of the overall attendance.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> LOL i suppose thats fair enough, we aint gonna match that any time soon even if there is a new stadium built


 
We? Are you a Spud?? . Well you're the nicest one I know...

Building bigger grounds is the only way out from having to rely on "sugar daddies" But this also means that the lack of a benefactor has to be supplemented by the ordinary fans via the price they pay to see their team.

It still is a high risk strategy, having the bulk of your operating profits go into the mortgage and not players. Which Arsenal has suffered from since 2004.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Match day revenue at the Death Star is comfortable over £3 mill  now, that's based on a 60,000 sell out. One off match day tickets is a booming market in London because of all the  non-UK clients that need to be entertained. Corporate entertainment in general at London grounds is a truly fantastic market to be involved in, boxes, meals, speeches, hotels . . . I think it generates over 30% now, and that's with a fraction of the overall attendance.


 
I think Arsenal have budgeted for 47,000 tickets sold per game in order to be viable on the debts front, not a sell out week in week out. That wouldnt have been realistic at the time of inception. The fact that the Grove sells out each week is a bonus, but the economic strategy isnt dependent on it. If it falls below 47,000 for any extended period, then we're fucked.

The copprate stuff you mention is all relevant though and a sign of the times.


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 2, 2010)

I was at the games on Saturday - an awful lot of branded tat was being shifted in the enormo-store. Wenger's transfer parsimony is going to set Arsenal up for a long time as long as the ownership ructions don't fuck it all up.

Thought Frimpong and Wiltshire stood up well against Gattuso and Seedorf, liked the look of the new centre-back. Chamack (?) seemed a bit Jon Carew from where I was sitting (four miles up), but quite unlike anything else you've got. 

What did Flamini do to warrant the dog's abuse he was getting?


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> I was at the games on Saturday - an awful lot of branded tat was being shifted in the enormo-store. Wenger's transfer parsimony is going to set Arsenal up for a long time as long as the ownership ructions don't fuck it all up



Tat is everywhere (I blame Star Wars)



corporate whore said:


> Thought Frimpong and Wiltshire stood up well against Gattuso and Seedorf, liked the look of the new centre-back. Chamack (?) *seemed a bit Jon Carew* from where I was sitting (four miles up), but quite unlike anything else you've got.



Is that good or bad? I thought he did well.



corporate whore said:


> What did Flamini do to warrant the dog's abuse he was getting?



Long story. Got offered contract said no he wants to play in midfield and get more games then he'd sign. He's played in midfield, becomes an (important) regular and then fucks off on a free after we'd forfilled all of his criteria for re-signing.

A cunt (imho).


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah that explains things. 

Re: Chamack. There was summat Carew-esque about him, possibly his stature or the way he runs. Thought he was alright, like.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We? Are you a Spud?? . Well you're the nicest one I know...
> 
> Building bigger grounds is the only way out from having to rely on "sugar daddies" But this also means that the lack of a benefactor has to be supplemented by the ordinary fans via the price they pay to see their team.
> 
> It still is a high risk strategy, having the bulk of your operating profits go into the mortgage and not players. Which Arsenal has suffered from since 2004.


 

Ahhh ok ! that's true. 
nah mate, im a wycombe fan and have lived locally or sort of (most of) my life, which explains my shock at the high prices (the best tickets for each game are about £21 lol and i paid £8 as a "student" to watch chelsea on thurs, don't think we're going to be in your league for a couple of years at least


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 2, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> Ahhh ok ! that's true.
> nah mate, im a wycombe fan, don't think we're going to be in your league for a couple of years at least



Well it is a relief knowing that your not going around with a big fat cock on your shirt.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 2, 2010)

Heh


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 2, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> I was at the games on Saturday - an awful lot of branded tat was being shifted in the enormo-store. Wenger's transfer parsimony is going to set Arsenal up for a long time as long as the ownership ructions don't fuck it all up.
> 
> Thought Frimpong and Wiltshire stood up well against Gattuso and Seedorf, liked the look of the new centre-back. Chamack (?) seemed a bit Jon Carew from where I was sitting (four miles up), but quite unlike anything else you've got.
> 
> What did Flamini do to warrant the dog's abuse he was getting?


 
I was at that game too, quite enjoyed it. I thought new defender Koscielny looked brilliant. Chamakh (beauty run from Arshavin for his goal), Frimpong and Wilshere all classy too. I liked the way you had norf London fat ladies and sweary boys intermingled with Armani-style Italian ladies and polite Italian chappies (those Italians got v excited about Mexican waves too)


----------



## corporate whore (Aug 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> I was at that game too, quite enjoyed it. I thought new defender Koscielny looked brilliant. Chamakh (beauty run from Arshavin for his goal), Frimpong and Wilshere all classy too. I liked the way you had norf London fat ladies and sweary boys intermingled with Armani-style Italian ladies and polite Italian chappies (those Italians got v excited about Mexican waves too)


 
Heh. I enjoyed the Celtic fans staying behind specifically to give abuse to Gattusso, and the PA announcement "would Mr Fotheringay-Thomas please go to gate D where his son Sasha is waiting with Francoise."

Presumably they'd just got back with hot focaccia.


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 2, 2010)

corporate whore said:


> PA announcement "would Mr Fotheringay-Thomas please go to gate D where his son Sasha is waiting with Francoise."
> 
> Presumably they'd just got back with hot focaccia.



that made us lot laugh as well!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Long story. Got offered contract said no he wants to play in midfield and get more games then he'd sign. He's played in midfield, becomes an (important) regular and then fucks off on a free after we'd forfilled all of his criteria for re-signing.
> 
> A cunt (imho).


Yep left us to warm Milan's subs bench ,looks like its still going to be Al Mooney or Flappy between the sticks again this season unless the rumoured Schwarzer deal comes off


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2010)

maximilian ping said:


> I was at that game too, quite enjoyed it. I thought new defender Koscielny looked brilliant. Chamakh (beauty run from Arshavin for his goal), Frimpong and Wilshere all classy too. I liked the way you had norf London fat ladies and sweary boys intermingled with Armani-style Italian ladies and polite Italian chappies (those Italians got v excited about Mexican waves too)


i wasn't quite so taken with the little brats the modern parents of islington thought it a good idea to bring.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Yep left us to warm Milan's subs bench ,looks like its still going to be Al Mooney or Flappy between the sticks again this season unless the rumoured Schwarzer deal comes off


 
from the outside it's fucking funny how this has happened every year for 3 or 4 seasons now (since Mad Jens left basically). Everyone agrees he needs a new keeper. Even a mediocre one. Every year he faffs about and doesn't sign one.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 2, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> from the outside it's fucking funny how this has happened every year for 3 or 4 seasons now (since Mad Jens left basically). Everyone agrees he needs a new keeper. Even a mediocre one. Every year he faffs about and doesn't sign one.


 
Almunia was his usual rubbishness on crosses yesterday - won't come for anything more than a yard out.  Fabinaski is still the better out because he isn't rooted to the line.  Both should have been sold however.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Almunia was his usual rubbishness on crosses yesterday - won't come for anything more than a yard out.  Fabinaski is still the better out because he isn't rooted to the line.  Both should have been sold however.


 
it's just weird that a big three team has the worst keepers in the leagues. I'm sure they could pick up someone decent on a free even, given the wages they pay.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 2, 2010)

i love wenger, but the fact he hasn't brought in a keeper is a severe mark against him.
there no justification for not doing so.
i believe wenger needs to target the FA cup, if he wants to placate the supporters. although
the supporters need to realise the financial constraints he's been under since *before* the move to the emirates.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 2, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> i love wenger, but the fact he hasn't brought in a keeper is a severe mark against him.
> there no justification for not doing so.
> i believe wenger needs to target the FA cup, if he wants to placate the supporters. although
> the supporters need to realise the financial constraints he's been under since *before* the move to the emirates.


 
less financial constraints than another 17 teams with better goalkeepers


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 2, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> less financial constraints than another 17 teams with better goalkeepers



you're adding 1 + 1 and making 11. the keeper situation is inexcusable (as stated), but the supporters need to recognise that finishing in the top 3
 and reaching the quarter finals of the CL almost every season is nothing to turn your nose up at.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 4, 2010)

Fairplay to the Arsenal making Centrepoint, London’s biggest youth homeless charity, as its nominated charity for the forthcoming football season
source : Centrepoint


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 4, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Fairplay to the Arsenal making Centrepoint, London’s biggest youth homeless charity, as its nominated charity for the forthcoming football season
> source : Centrepoint


Good on them


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 5, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> the supporters need to realise the financial constraints he's been under since *before* the move to the emirates.


 these are at least in part-mythical; the Emirates is paid for by bonds and the board have offered him the dough.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 6, 2010)

There are almost no financial constraints now, except those in Wenger's head. The Death Star is a license to print your own money.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 6, 2010)

arsenal fc are still 190m in debt and have far more in liabilities. who would've thought barcelona would need a 155m euro loan to pay *player's* wages and make a loss of £64m last term.
this after the last president posted a £8m profit. the books can't be trusted. on the financial side of things i (and many others) trust wenger explicitly.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 6, 2010)

http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/jcl803/?action=view&current=arsenal-team-0708-l.jpg
New team photo 
Cesc stays for now
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8889210.stm


----------



## hektik (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, it wasn't the most glowing of loyalty pledges, but at least it was truthful: it would have been a bit rich for him to say he never wanted to leave etc etc, and he would hav elost a lot of credibility. Obviously, barca will come back next year with a much improved bid,  and the best way for cesc to leave would be to win us the league.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> arsenal fc are still 190m in debt and have far more in liabilities.



for the UMPTEENTH time, the only debt is the stadium which a) is covered by bonds and b) will more than cover the cost over the long term and b) _there are no other liabilities_, owing to Arsenal being a model of good financial management


----------



## kained&able (Aug 9, 2010)

arsneal aren't in real debt, they just have a morgage to pay off.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 9, 2010)

Arsenal's financial position 3-4 years from now is too scary to contemplate. Assuming they remain in the CL, they'll have the income of Man Utd and none of the debt - presumably the most profitable club in the world by some distance.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 9, 2010)

kained&able said:


> arsneal aren't in real debt, they just have a morgage to pay off.
> 
> dave


exactly! a mortgage, moreover, on a prime piece of commercial real estaten that is one of the best wealth-generators in professional sport, worldwide
And if a hammers fan ( _and_ wearing a shirt loud enough to induce epilepsy in passers-by) can get this right - there is really is no excuse when gooners don't


----------



## kained&able (Aug 9, 2010)

Not sure who you are, but let it be known i ahvent worn a shirt of that description for almost a decade now!


dave


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 13, 2010)

A nice easy start to the new season,away to the mickeys,we started last season in Liverpool with a 6-1 win agin Everton,cant see us repeating that scoreline on Sun


----------



## bigbry (Aug 13, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> A nice easy start to the new season,away to the mickeys,we started last season in Liverpool with a 6-1 win agin Everton,*cant see us repeating that scoreline on Sun*


 
Why not, Liverpool didn't set the Premier League alight last seaon and I haven't seen much to suggest they'll be any better this season - whereas IMO Arsenal have signed players who will improve the team.  I can see Chamakh giving Carraher a right run around on Sunday.  Can't wait - I have a good feeling about this season.


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 13, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> for the UMPTEENTH time, the only debt is the stadium which a) is covered by bonds and b) will more than cover the cost over the long term and b) _there are no other liabilities_, owing to Arsenal being a model of good financial management


 
as i've already stated barcelona were in rude financial health until they weren't.
arsenal have liabilities. players and bonuses that haven't been paid for in their entirety. an article on untold arsenal made the claim arsenal has a greater liability than barcelona
(pre financial meltdown barca).


----------



## i_got_poison (Aug 14, 2010)

wenger has to placate the fans and maybe getting shay given is one way of doing it.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 15, 2010)

how we didn't get 3 points today is beyond me.  Almunia seems to get worse.

Martin Atkinson should be struck off for months after Koscielny's sending off - Ive never seen anything more ridiculous in my life.  Joe Cole's was harsh - Koscielny's was almost perverted.  3 points thrown away and in the end pleased to get one.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 15, 2010)

Top top entertainment that second half, spoken as a LFC supporter. Proper nail-biting stuff that sits comfortably among the best matches we've played over the last decade or so. I suspect you mightn't share those sentiments, gunneradt.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> wenger has to placate the fans and maybe getting shay given is one way of doing it.


 And maybe selling a player contracted for another three years to an immediate rival in the league wouldn't be that bright.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 15, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Top top entertainment that second half, spoken as a LFC supporter. Proper nail-biting stuff that sits comfortably among the best matches we've played over the last decade or so. I suspect you mightn't share those sentiments, gunneradt.


 
I think we threw away three points

I think Martin Atkinson should be banned for 3 months for being incompetent


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done that man og


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 16, 2010)

TruXta said:


> *Top top entertainment that second half,* spoken as a LFC supporter. Proper nail-biting stuff that sits comfortably among the best matches we've played over the last decade or so. I suspect you mightn't share those sentiments, gunneradt.



Yup, good game of football.

Diarby's starting to worry me, dwells on the ball far too long and his final ball (as a consiquence) is rushed. Rosicky coming on made all the diffrence in the second half. Almunia had a good game but he always makes one mistake that costs us and it's usually on the nearside.... Wilshire had a solid game too, who we all have high hopes for. 

Still with Fab/Song and RvP not starting I would have teken a draw against them esp' with their new manager, who I rate very highly (you can see that in their organisation yesterday). So not a bad result considering all the factors surrounding the game.

Also, that new all yellow away kit, thought the away kit had red ("blackcurrent") shorts... Quite liked it though.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2010)

i_got_poison said:


> as i've already stated barcelona were in rude financial health until they weren't.
> arsenal have liabilities. players and bonuses that haven't been paid for in their entirety. an article on untold arsenal made the claim arsenal has a greater liability than barcelona
> (pre financial meltdown barca).


as this is radically different to my (and most interested parties) understanding of the situation, can you substantiate this with any hard, factual evidence, credible sources, links etc? 
You simply repeating this over and over again isn't quite emough, not all by itself, ditto some piece on untold arsenal.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 16, 2010)

back on-topic. good result.a point at Anfield is never a bad one. also thought Koscielny looked good, and was unlucky over the second yellow


----------



## little_legs (Aug 16, 2010)

a good result against 10 men? i don't think so. and that clichy needs to be replaced by gibbs. nasri was full of hot air and no substance.


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 16, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Yup, good game of football.
> 
> Diarby's starting to worry me, dwells on the ball far too long and his final ball (as a consiquence) is rushed. Rosicky coming on made all the diffrence in the second half. Almunia had a good game but he always makes one mistake that costs us and it's usually on the nearside.... Wilshire had a solid game too, who we all have high hopes for.
> 
> ...


 
I dont see how you can say Almunia only made one mistake - he cannot take a cross for love nor money and flapped at God knows how many or stayed rooted to his line when he should have come


----------



## bigbry (Aug 16, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> how we didn't get 3 points today is beyond me.  Almunia seems to get worse.
> 
> Martin Atkinson should be struck off for months after Koscielny's sending off - Ive never seen anything more ridiculous in my life.  *Joe Cole's was harsh* - Koscielny's was almost perverted.  3 points thrown away and in the end pleased to get one.



Maybe in slow motion he might have a case - the referee sees it once at normal speed and when you saw the view from the other end of the pitch the ref had a clear view but perhaps wasn't at the best angle - but because it was in the corner that was the only view he was going to get unless he was off the pitch.  I work with a referee who refs at non-league level and he said under the guidance that referee's are under he really had to go - it was airborn with two feet and looked reckless.  I don't think Joe Cole is that sort of player but I think he just got that wrong - especially considering where it was - about as far from Liverpool's goal as you can be.


----------



## hektik (Aug 16, 2010)

It was a pretty good game of football, and the result was fair for both sides. I don't think we did enough to win the game, but then neither did liverpool.

It's annoying to see that we still have the same problem: lack of concentration at the beginning of the 2nd half cost us dear and took the wind out of our sails - I seem to recall we conceded 2 or 3 last season like that. If we can't rub out those concentration problems, then we will suffer again this season - it's the same problem as conceding late on when we think we've won it, not being switched on enough at all times. Another thing that will cost us is trying to play out of defence all the time: sometimes a punt up the pitch is required!

Diaby is the most infuriating player, and yesterdays game was a masterclass in exactly why: a couple of moments of amazing skill and footwork, ability to keep the ball under pressure, a couple of tricks to get away from a defender...then running straight into another defender and getting tackled, or dawdling on the ball, or passing to a defender, or just getting it caught under his giraffe legs.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 17, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> I dont see how you can say Almunia only made one mistake - he cannot take a cross for love nor money and flapped at God knows how many or stayed rooted to his line when he should have come


 
Acually I take that back saw the game again sober last night and he was shite.

Bring on Swartzer/Given...(please!)


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Bring on Swartzer/Given...(please!)


Which one would you prefer? Given for me,younger for a start and it'd be nice to see an Irish player at Arsenal again,been a long time.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 17, 2010)

Not since Michael Jackson's death has there been this much love for Young Boys


----------



## hektik (Aug 18, 2010)

The season has started properly now: Nasri out for a month with knee knack


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2010)

hektik said:


> The season has started properly now: Nasri out for a month with knee knack


Have'nt we been here before


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 18, 2010)

Divnt worry lads, you can get Hatem on the cheap now that Marsielle have created enough drama for him to definitely be leaving.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Which one would you prefer? Given for me,younger for a start and it'd be nice to see an Irish player at Arsenal again,been a long time.


given, definiotely - he's a different class to Schwartzer


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 18, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Which one would you prefer? Given for me,younger for a start and it'd be nice to see an Irish player at Arsenal again,been a long time.


 
I'm with Streathamite, and (yes) it would be good to have another Irish man between the sticks. 

Bad news on Nasri, been on fire, but the silverlining might be the Jack gets to play with Fab04


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8924722.stm

Great idea, would be good to see this at more clubs. Any of you chaps going to get involved?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL - those three blokes across the bottom of that photo don't look at all related . . .


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.arsenalfanshare.com/
Busy atm but sounds interesting


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ining-Arsenal-from-Sevilla-article558369.html


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 18, 2010)

chieftain said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/8924722.stm
> 
> Great idea, would be good to see this at more clubs. Any of you chaps going to get involved?


 
I'm seriously considering this, it's quite cheap per-month (tenner min') and you can cash it in if times get hard. Sort of like savings. 

This should also make a take over much less likely if numbers reach around the 50,000 mark. Which is good for Arsenal.

You're right, more clubs should do this. But how many billionaires are will to give up their cash cow/toy?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...ug/18/arsenal-kroenke-usmanov-owners-fanshare
"In 1983, Arsenal was valued at just £1.825m "


----------



## g force (Aug 19, 2010)

The fanshare thing sounds like a nice idea but given the total number of shares in Arsenal FC if you buy one all you're really paying for is getting a glossy financial statement every year. You'll have no actual say in matters and the overall 'fanshare' stake won;t be big enough to over-ride any decisions.

Kroenke and Usmanov has 57% and Fiszman has about 15% per cent.

The supporters trust has 3% so even if it expands that it would require either a share issue (presumably at a higher value than the current price of £10k per share in order to raise equity) or one of those holder to sell their shars which seems unlikely.


----------



## hektik (Aug 19, 2010)

the return of the clock end, north bank and east and west stands: http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/the-return-of-the-clock-end-and-north-bank

and, possibly even better: NO MORE ELVIS: http://redaction-gooners.blogspot.com/2010/08/elvis-has-left-building.html

thank christ for that, it was horrible having the PA trying to get fans to singalong to that dirge at every home game.


----------



## g force (Aug 19, 2010)

More worringly Frimpong's does his knee ligaments and will be out for 6-9 months. Was looking forward to seeing him in the Carling cup after all my gooner mates raved about him


----------



## hektik (Aug 19, 2010)

ah man. that sucks, he was really good in the emirates cup, and thought we'd be seeing a fair amount of him this year. 

Although the official site news report of it is weird: "He has done his cruciate in training." - can't really imagine wenger being quite as rough and ready in his choice of language. unless he has finally gone native after all this time.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 19, 2010)

g force said:


> The fanshare thing sounds like a nice idea but given the total number of shares in Arsenal FC if you buy one all you're really paying for is getting a glossy financial statement every year. You'll have no actual say in matters and the overall 'fanshare' stake won;t be big enough to over-ride any decisions.
> 
> Kroenke and Usmanov has 57% and Fiszman has about 15% per cent.
> 
> The supporters trust has 3% so even if it expands that it would require either a share issue (presumably at a higher value than the current price of £10k per share in order to raise equity) or one of those holder to sell their shars which seems unlikely.



I think the plan is for Arsenal Supporters Trust (who's initial idia this was) to get onto the board, in oder that that the fans have representation at that level. So it's not about the individual and AGMs per-say, but a collective pooling in order to get the fans voice onto the board, something like that anyhow.

Bugger about Frimpong....


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah okay...how typical that the sports press pretty much reported it wrong then with pretty much every piece mentioning "Barcelona-style" ownership when it's nothing of the sort. Fair play to AST doing it though and finding a way for an average fan to get a piece of the club....it may not be perfect but its a start.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2010)

what, no mention of beating blackpool 6-0?


----------



## little_legs (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you, capello, for not taking theo to south africa, the boy had time to rest. well done, my beloved arsenal, albeit again only against fucking 10 men


----------



## gunneradt (Aug 21, 2010)

one way traffic to be honest.  Blackppol should have equalised when Almunia failed once again to take a cross.  Sending off was harsh and it was outside box.  Totally dominant second half.  Rosicky was very bright again.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 21, 2010)

Five live did an excellent piece today on your lot unsettling Fulhams keeper in the same way Barca have tried to unsettle Fabregas. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 21, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Five live did an excellent piece today on your lot unsettling Fulhams keeper in the same way Barca have tried to unsettle Fabregas. Any thoughts?


 
What did they do exactly? Put a public bid in? and?


----------



## hektik (Aug 22, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Five live did an excellent piece today on your lot unsettling Fulhams keeper in the same way Barca have tried to unsettle Fabregas. Any thoughts?



it's an easy and lazy story to write. There is simply no comparison though: i don't see all of our players being cajoled into talking about schwarzer coming to the emirates, and I don't see wneger and members of the board continually talking about the transfer. 

the only thing common about the two is that the majority of the stories are rehashed from the very little that has been made public: the same one or two things that get a little treatment, a little change in the pitch of the story, and it's filed the next day in order to pad out the back pages. speculative journalism.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 22, 2010)

hektik said:


> it's an easy and lazy story to write. There is simply no comparison though: i don't see all of our players being cajoled into talking about schwarzer coming to the emirates, and I don't see wneger and members of the board continually talking about the transfer.
> 
> the only thing common about the two is that the majority of the stories are rehashed from the very little that has been made public: the same one or two things that get a little treatment, a little change in the pitch of the story, and it's filed the next day in order to pad out the back pages. *speculative journalism*.



You're being generous. It's lazy and ill informed and (imo) malicious. 

Arsenal put a bid in whilst Hog's in charge, management changes, MS puts in a transfer request, we come back in a say the offer still stands. Nothing wrong in that. It's all about that cunt Hughe's comments on the same vein a few weeks back, I really despise that man. 

EDIT TO ADD....Oh, forgot those press conferences when Bentner/Walcott and Kronke said Fulham were slavers and Jack and Gibbs dash onto the Vicky line with a Arsenal shirt ready to shove on to MS in the Fulham canteen...Yes I see your point now Cheif', sorry


----------



## chieftain (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree though its not the same. Its something we also get/got accused of over Scott Parker and its almost as if the view is that you're not allowed to show interest in a player for fear of the (defensive) unsettling accusation being thrown in.

I was interested in your (Goons) views as the phone in reactions to the piece were quite mixed.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 23, 2010)

top arsenal performance that, and good to see theo absolutely on fire. He tortured 'em


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 23, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I agree though its not the same. Its something we also get/got accused of over Scott Parker and its almost as if the view is that you're not allowed to show interest in a player for fear of the (defensive) unsettling accusation being thrown in.
> 
> I was interested in your (Goons) views as the phone in reactions to the piece were quite mixed.



I must admit to doing a Mary Whitehouse and not actually listened to the phone in. But if it's being reported that we're tapping up MS then I would be against that, so I can understand the Gooners that object to this way of doing business. I recall the Scott Parker affair (if it amounted to that). Didnt think there's anything wrong in asking if a player is avalible as long as it's done through the clubs structure and not directly to the player or his agent. Dont think you did anything wrong and I dont belive we did. 

on other matters. 

Looks like we've got a recruit in today, dont know much about him, but sounds like a bruiser, just what we need....


----------



## hektik (Aug 23, 2010)

chieftain said:


> I agree though its not the same. Its something we also get/got accused of over Scott Parker and its almost as if the view is that you're not allowed to show interest in a player for fear of the (defensive) unsettling accusation being thrown in.



the thing is that journalists cause most of this grief: they ask managers about particular players, the manager says "yeah, he's really good" and they go and file it online somewhere. a couple of months later it gets pulled out as evidence that the club "want" this player. OR, if they are feeling particularly acerbic, they'll ask the current club for a quote, and generate a lovely "tapping up" story.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 23, 2010)

hektik said:


> the thing is that journalists cause most of this grief: they ask managers about particular players, the manager says "yeah, he's really good" and they go and file it online somewhere. a couple of months later it gets pulled out as evidence that the club "want" this player. OR, if they are feeling particularly acerbic, they'll ask the current club for a quote, and generate a lovely "tapping up" story.


spot on mate. it's anything-to-flog-more copies time


----------



## hektik (Aug 24, 2010)

hektik said:


> the thing is that journalists cause most of this grief: they ask managers about particular players, the manager says "yeah, he's really good" and they go and file it online somewhere. a couple of months later it gets pulled out as evidence that the club "want" this player. OR, if they are feeling particularly acerbic, they'll ask the current club for a quote, and generate a lovely "tapping up" story.


 

as a good example of this: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/24/barcelona-liverpool-guardiola-javier-mascherano
headline: *Javier Mascherano would complete Barcelona squad, admits Pep Guardiola*

in the article: 


> Guardiola was unwilling to discuss Mascherano, but said pointedly: "If a defensive midfielder arrives the needs of the team will be resolved. If one arrives I will be satisfied." "I will only speak about [Mascherano] when he's here, if he comes."



it's all based around getting clicks on your story, in order to drive up revenue. shoddy tactics for 2nd rate websites, absolutely appalling ones for supposedly 'quality' newspaper sites. "comment is free, but facts are sacred" indeed.


----------



## hektik (Aug 24, 2010)

double post!


----------



## g force (Aug 24, 2010)

Atypical of the state of football journalism akin to when a few newspapers claimed Chelsea wanted to sign Keita from us to plug gaps left by players who were off to play in the African Cup of Nations. That would be the same Keita playing for Mali in the very same tournament.


----------



## g force (Aug 24, 2010)

Back on track...Walcott looked good at the weekend. Only hope he can continue that form and not tail off again as he so often has.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 24, 2010)

g force said:


> Back on track...Walcott looked good at the weekend. Only hope he can continue that form and not tail off again as he so often has.


 
The reason he tailed off was because of a defect in both of his shoulders. They'd dislocate during a game and pop back in. Quite painful, apparently. He's had two operations and seems to be ok, and strengthening. He broke Henry's speed record at Arsenal a few months back. We got Henry at 22 years of age, he didnt start firing until his second season, 23 yrs old. Theo is 21.

But yeah, he had a blinding game. He needs to build on this, and will.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2010)

OK champions league draw. Coulda been a LOT worse. No Real, Valencia or Marseille, shakhtar and braga dangerous , but eminently beatable PLUS Spuds get the holders. Result!


----------



## hektik (Aug 27, 2010)

an interesting draw: eduardo coming back (am going to have a look-see at the odds for him scoring against us - it's bound to happen).

also, SC Braga are an interesting prospect: : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.C._Braga



> The fans of Braga are known as _Arsenalistas_ due to their teams uniforms that resemble that of English club Arsenal. Braga,  have been known as _Arsenal do Minho_ and changed their kits from green-and-white hoops to their Arsenal-style red in 1920 when their then-coach Jozef Szabo, following a trip to England and Highbury, ordered the club to adopt new colours


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 27, 2010)

Only 4 days left for Wenger to buy a decent goalie


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2010)

48 mins:  Andy Gray goes on a monologue about how shit Arshavin has been so far this season
49 mins: Blackburn 1 Arsenal 2 (Arshavin)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2010)

Ive seen theres a new arsenal app for the iphone http://www.arsenal.com/app - you can hold up your phone during a game and point it at the pitch and it makes it look like your team are any good! technology eh? ho ho!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2010)

Always nice to get one over on Fergie's little lapdog


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2010)

Jack Wilshere arrested this morning but released on bail..."fracas" involving a woman. The missus has just said, "but he's just a boy..."

http://www.sportinglife.com/football/news/story_get.cgi?STORY_NAME=soccer/10/08/29/SOCCER_Arsenal.html&TEAMHD=soccer


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2010)

Seems he was being the peacemaker.


----------



## little_legs (Aug 29, 2010)

i take it they _shipped_ them back to london from blackburn yesterday. he is only 18, so yeah, back off, icarus! having said that, i really don't want to have a joey barton character in the team that i support.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 31, 2010)

little_legs said:


> i take it they _shipped_ them back to london from blackburn yesterday. he is only 18, so yeah, back off, icarus! having said that, i really don't want to have a joey barton character in the team that i support.


 
Jack doesnt drink booze, like any sensible professional. So dont think we have a joey on our hands. Clubs in that part of town do not allow anyone under 21 anyway, so would be very surprised if he was in there.  

Whatever.

Tough game on Saturday. I now have in inkling of how life must have been during the blitzkrieg of London..(lolz). Blackburn are a hard team, played excellently to their strengths and we stood up to it. Apparently this is our first win against a Fat Sam side (away) since 2002... if so, then can't complain.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 31, 2010)

Good
f result saturday most of all because they showed all that strength, resilience, battling spirit, spine etc that true champions have as much as the skill. in recent seasons, the fiormer seems to be where we've been most lacking.
Plus it's always nice to put one over Allardyce, a poor man's Graham Taylor


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Goodf result saturday most of all because they showed all that strength, resilience, battling spirit, spine etc that true champions have as much as the skill. in recent seasons, the fiormer seems to be where we've been most lacking.
> Plus it's always nice to put one over *Allardyce, a poor man's Graham Taylor*


 
That's a nice put down.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 6, 2010)

The club are putting some tickets for the Arsenal v SC Braga match on general sale,cant remember them doing that with a Champs League match before,its usually the early rounds of the League cup


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 10, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> The club are putting some tickets for the Arsenal v SC Braga match on general sale,cant remember them doing that with a Champs League match before,its usually the early rounds of the League cup


 
Sign of the times..............


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 11, 2010)

1-1 HT against bolton. step up a gear, boys....


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's a nice put down.


I thang yew!


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 11, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> 1-1 HT against bolton. step up a gear, boys....


 
we could and should have scored about 5 in the first half - put right in the second half


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 12, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> we could and should have scored about 5 in the first half - put right in the second half


too bloody right they should - EIGHTEEN shots on goal in all.
AND smith and robinson shoulda been sent off (as, in all fairness, should gibbs). _Dreadful_ refereeing


----------



## swampy (Sep 12, 2010)

Jay Z want to get himself on the Arsenal board, this would be awesome-o 

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Jay-Z-targets-place-on-Arsenal-board-as-he-and-Beyonce-plan-investment-in-Gunners-article578015.html



> Jay-Z has reiterated his ambition to buy into Arsenal - and says he wants to be on the Gunners' board.
> 
> The rapper insists that he and wife Beyonce Knowles would even move to London so he could be "involved in the decision-making" alongside septuagenarian chairman Peter Hill-Wood
> 
> ...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 13, 2010)

swampy said:


> "I have really got into soccer over the last 10 years"



The word "Soccer" says it all really. The rest of the sentence just backs it up.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 13, 2010)

Times change, we gotta go with those times..........


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 13, 2010)

swampy said:


> Jay Z want to get himself on the Arsenal board, this would be awesome-o
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Jay-Z-targets-place-on-Arsenal-board-as-he-and-Beyonce-plan-investment-in-Gunners-article578015.html


 
This is potentially huge in terms of world exposure for Arsenal. Jay-Z and his Mrs are massive throughout the world. It'll be like having a permanent Beckham, or Ronaldo in terms of marketing, which (sadly) is important nowadays since those silly buggers (in other teams) started paying stupid money for players.

Bring it on.


----------



## swampy (Sep 13, 2010)

chieftain said:


> The word "Soccer" says it all really. The rest of the sentence just backs it up.


 
pfft, elitist, soccer is what they call football in the USofA dontchaknow, 10 years not enough? What's the minimum requirement then?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

tonight could be tricky, Braga are no mugs and they beat SevIlla in the last round, and oh gawd here comes another season of injuries


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2010)

I see Man Utd are going to have to do it for Valencia

(((Valencia)))


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I see Man Utd are going to have to do it for Valencia
> 
> (((Valencia)))


nasty injury that. poor bugger.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

Penalty, up steps Cesc, ONE-NIL! 'ere we go etc........


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2010)

Fucking hell - the Arse are on fire!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2010)

too bloody right we are. 3-0. game over. YEEHAH!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> tonight could be tricky, Braga are no mugs and they beat SevIlla in the last round, and oh gawd here comes another season of injuries


 
Oh yeah, very tricky Mystic Meg.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 15, 2010)

Great scoreline, we need to be beating the _not-so-good_ teams by these margins, it boosts confidence. Whatever AWs put in their mineral water seems to be working this season.

Good to see them play like that again.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 15, 2010)

Well that was pleasant.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 15, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Great scoreline, we need to be beating the _not-so-good_ teams by these margins, it boosts confidence. Whatever AWs put in their mineral water seems to be working this season.
> 
> Good to see them play like that again.


 
Wilshere looks class at any level.  The mark of a great young player is how effortlessly they move up - Wilshere is class.  Thanks Owen for playing him last season.  I said at the time we should have taken the plunge.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2010)

The arse seem to be just about coping without their established goal scorers.

Still early doors. I think the Chelsea game will be more of a pointer to how good. Until the defence & goalkeeper are put under pressure for a time it is hard to judge how good the squad is but fucking hell... don't expect you can still get 6-1 for the premiership now. Have to see how they start against Sunderland & then of course it's the crappy cup against spuds. It would be good for the fans & AW himself to win something this season & maybe bringing through some young stars to play alongside the aged established ones (23ish) they could at least win the crappy cup if not challenge on all fronts but as I say early doors & likely to get derailed but worth enjoying whilst it lasts. We got Cesc Fabregas...


----------



## chieftain (Sep 16, 2010)

Sums you up nicely: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/333596-What-a-c0nt.....


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Oh yeah, very tricky Mystic Meg.


OK, I am NOT open for business on the clairvoyancy front!
Braga were rubbish defensively (just how did this lot duff Celtic AND Sevilla???) but, fuck me, were we good. Passing, movement, attacking bite, all absolutely top-class. Plus we loked physically stronger than last year.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Text (to me) from an Arsenal supporting mate, last night:

"We're ruthless and incisive and come away with the points, while you stutter to a draw and pick up a nasty injury. When did we swap??"

 (grrr)


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2010)

We do sometimes flatter to deceive in the early rounds and then come unstuck when we meet some of the big boys in the knock out stages,hope we can avoid that situation this year,the knock out stages over the last 2 seasons were painful to say the least


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 16, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> We do sometimes flatter to deceive in the early rounds and then come unstuck when we meet some of the big boys in the knock out stages,hope we can avoid that situation this year,the knock out stages over the last 2 seasons were painful to say the least


 
This is why we shouldnt go overboard. However, 6-0 in Europe is a very good score and bodes well for the rest of the season. I have noticed a much slicker Arsenal this season (in all comps).

Keep your fingers crossed, but dont hold your breath.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 16, 2010)

A draw at Liverpool and winning comfortably at home against 10-men (Bolton and Blackpool)?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> A draw at Liverpool and winning comfortably at home against 10-men (Bolton and Blackpool)?


Could be worse,coulda lost at home to Wigan


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

And staggered to a draw with West Brom...


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 16, 2010)

And Spunked (geddit???lolz) a TWO goal lead in Europe.

Nice.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2010)

Id forgotten Sébastien Squillaci played for Monaco in the 2004 Champs league final.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 16, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackburn_rovers/9005631.stm
Allardyce said: "He's a very clever man in terms of influencing referees, officials and everybody in football." Reminds me of an old friend of Fat Sam's, a certain purple-faced Knight of the realm


----------



## chieftain (Sep 16, 2010)

Good article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/timvickery/2010/09/emirates_experience_leaves_me.html


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Good article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/timvickery/2010/09/emirates_experience_leaves_me.html



Thanks Chief, good read...


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Good article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/timvickery/2010/09/emirates_experience_leaves_me.html


 oh thanks, chiefy, good of you!


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 20, 2010)

Disappointing weekend, missed penalty and a sending off and the northern hord scoring in extra-extra time is as bad as it gets.

Still one more point up there then we got last year, so cant complain.

Lets hope Diarby's back to cover for Song. I think the Fab/Jack/Diarby midfield works.

Massive game on tuesday.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Massive game on tuesday.



With your *need* to win something do you think Arsene will be taking it seriously this year then?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2010)

chieftain said:


> With your *need* to win something do you think Arsene will be taking it seriously this year then?


1) we don't 'need' to win anything - no-one does, in truth
2) of course not, CL, Prem and FA cup come first, you're the only ones who take the Comedy Cup seriously, it seems......


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> 1) we don't 'need' to win anything - no-one does, in truth


 Trying to *WIN* is the point of competitive football. 



Streathamite said:


> 2) of course not, CL, Prem and FA cup come first, you're the only ones who take the Comedy Cup seriously, it seems......


 A wins a win, I'd like to win it again for sure.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 20, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Trying to *WIN* is the point of competitive football.
> 
> A wins a win, I'd like to win it again for sure.


 
Wenger has won more in his time with Arsenal then Tottenham in the same period. I think he's proven himself. And yes we do need to win, but not at the expense of seeing Arsenal become like the Chavs//Man C//Liverpool//Man U.

He's set us on a clear and secure path for the future and will be seen for centuries as the man that bouight Arsenal to the world stage.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Trying to *WIN* is the point of competitive football.


OK, But I Was focussing on that word 'need'. Sure, I want Arsenal to win - everything - and am desperately disappointed when they don't. But I know the club  will still be there, even if we go another season potless (as indeed spurs did between 1999-2007 or 1991-1998. we'll survive.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> And yes we do need to win


 Yes you do. 

Now avoiding any superfluousness and getting back to my question: With your *need* to win something do you think Arsene will be taking it seriously this year then?

I sincerely hope he does, it'll make it much more interesting than last time we played you lot in it, probably more like the last time we played you in the EPL (which was a cracking game).


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 20, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> Now avoiding any superfluousness and getting back to my question: With your *need* to win something do you think Arsene will be taking it seriously this year then?
> 
> I sincerely hope he does, it'll make it much more interesting than last time we played you lot in it, probably more like the last time we played you in the EPL (which was a cracking game).



Dont put words in my mouth!!!.... ( )

I see chopping and changing managers has really progressed your winnings over the past fifty years.

AW is doing more for the club then winning silverware. He's set us up for the forseeable future as a strong viable club with massive support regardless of silverware.

If he doesnt win anything in the next five years (to the end of his contract) then I'm sure he'll leave of his own accord.

But I have faith we'll win the Carling cup in that time period at least...That'll do for some people (apparently)....


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2010)

Wenger has in fact laid a base - worldwide contacts, scouting, appeal and fanbase, careful development of young talent, utilisation of up-to-the-minute sports science and technology, first class training regime and prudent fiscal management- which will not only entrench arsenal ás a global powerhouse for decades to come, but will come to be seen as a blueprint for other clubs to follow (given that we now finally have something to actually _thank_ Michel Platini for!)


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2010)

Bloody hell, stop with the defensiveness and comparisons. I wasn't even knocking Wenger, Arsenal or anything else to do with you lot. Let me re-phase it: You play good football and its about time you won something. Do you think Mr Wenger will take the League cup more seriously this season.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2010)

to that last question: I hope not, in that I hope he uses it for exactly the same was as he's used it in the past, to give squad fringe players playing time (eg eboue), to accelerate the development of our prodigious pool of young talent (JET), and to ease back players returninjg from injury (djourou). Because I really don't think any other approach to this makes much sense, when put in the greater context of our overall, greater, ambitions.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Bloody hell, stop with the defensiveness and comparisons. I wasn't even knocking Wenger, Arsenal or anything else to do with you lot. Let me re-phase it: You play good football and its about time you won something. Do you think Mr Wenger will take the League cup more seriously this season.


 
I think it's the use of the word "*need*" (your bold emphasis) that got us going.

I think Mr Wenger is going to treat the Carling exacly as before. However it looks like your lot are not taking it as seriously as you've done in the past? Whatever, if our respective sides put out youth & reserves (as i belive they will) it should be a blinding game.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 21, 2010)

Well done goons


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 21, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Well done goons


Cheers,a nice little bit of revenge for the 5-1 tonking 2 years ago


----------



## ash (Sep 21, 2010)

Good result. I also noticed for the first time that Robbie Keen is a dead ringer for psycho Paul in Ideal. Anyone else see the resemblance ??!!


----------



## little_legs (Sep 21, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Cheers,a nice little bit of revenge for the 5-1 tonking 2 years ago


 
extremely happy albeit it's a win against a team of virtual unknowns.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe they had three debutants to our one (Henri). Still, you can only beat what's in front of you.

Jack ripped them apart. His best performance yet.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 21, 2010)

Biggest win at Shite Hart Lane since Brady scored this beauty


----------



## little_legs (Sep 21, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I believe they had three or debutants to our one (Henri). Still, you can only beat what's in front of you.
> 
> Jack ripped them apart. His best performance yet.


 
aye, i'd be pleased with 2-1. and jack, _'a sensible professional'_ that he is, owed us a good performance.  more of this please.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2010)

little_legs said:


> aye, i'd be pleased with 2-1. and jack, _'a sensible professional'_ that he is, owed us a good performance.  more of this please.


 
Yes, he's amazing for an 18 year old. Tottenumb is a hard place to play, and he (with Henri&Gibbs) played as it should be, lots of heart.

One word for the away support, could hear them singing all the way through, the pictures on my stuttering feed at the end where a joy to behold. 15 mins to go and a practically empty ground with our end full & jumping mad.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 22, 2010)

In truth the game should never have gone to extra time.  Fabianski fluffed his lines (again) from an offside Keane - the only shot he had to save.  Gibbs was clearly onside when he scored and we should have had a penalty in the first half also.  Made me laugh Nasri getting man of the match - he was dreadful in the first half.  Would have liked to have seen Jay Emmanuel Thomas playing.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> In truth the game should never have gone to extra time.  Fabianski fluffed his lines (again) from an offside Keane - the only shot he had to save.  Gibbs was clearly onside when he scored and we should have had a penalty in the first half also.  Made me laugh Nasri getting man of the match - he was dreadful in the first half.  Would have liked to have seen Jay Emmanuel Thomas playing.


 
Strange I thought Nasri and Rosicky were good in the first half, and Sam played well through out. But you're right J.E.T should have been on instead of Denilson who I think has stalled in his development.

Hopefully we can go back to playing the kids in the next game, I was surprised Wenger didnt do his normal blooding of youth, but another defect by our errant neighbours would have been too demoralizing after Saturday.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 22, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Strange I thought Nasri and Rosicky were good in the first half, and Sam played well through out. But you're right J.E.T should have been on instead of Denilson who I think has stalled in his development.
> 
> Hopefully we can go back to playing the kids in the next game, I was surprised Wenger didnt do his normal blooding of youth, but another defect by our errant neighbours would have been too demoralizing after Saturday.



we must have been watching different games - Nasri kept giving the ball away or got pushed off it - he improved second half.  You can't play JET instead of Denilson - JET is an auxiliary striker not a defensive player at all.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2010)

YEEAHH! The game shoulda been well over by full time, the linesman made 2 utterly pants decisions, at least we got a penalty from Nasri's excellently-worked dive to even it up. Jack & Kieran were fantastic, as was kozzer. Flappy, on the other hand - it has got to be 'sayonara' to him, with chesney promoted to Almunia's 1st reserve.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> we must have been watching different games - Nasri kept giving the ball away or got pushed off it - he improved second half.  You can't play JET instead of Denilson - JET is an auxiliary striker not a defensive player at all.



I'll have to watch the game again (prob tomorrow) so I'll have another look.

JET is an all round player. I've seen him play (for youth/reserves) in defence and attack and midfield and on the wings. The guy is special, he can play anywhere.

Thought Henri did well too, a Ray Parlour feel about him.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> You can't play JET instead of Denilson - JET is an auxiliary striker not a defensive player at all.



Just thought I'd hammer the point home about Jay...From the Arsenal FC website....

*He can shoot, he can pass, he can tackle, he can head, he's strong and he's got a good engine. But where on earth will Jay play?

The final position of this multi-talented youngster is up for debate and ultimately Arsène Wenger will make the decision. But even the boss admits: "Jay can play anywhere."

For now, the 2009 Youth Cup-winning captain will be looking to build on a footballing education that took in loan spells with Blackpool and Doncaster last season.

With some valuable Championship experience under his belt, Jay will be hoping to make his mark in the top-flight this term.*

http://www.arsenal.com/reserves-youth/players/jay-emmanuel-thomas

Another kid to look forward to breaking into the first team.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/9021580.stm
Like some cheese with that whine Bagpus?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 22, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9021607.stm
Poor lad,only come back from a long injury


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9021607.stm
> Poor lad,only come back from a long injury


better news


* Arsenal have confirmed that left-back Kieran Gibbs will be back in action sooner rather than later, after a foot injury sustained against Spurs proved to be not as serious as was first feared.

The Gunners initially feared that 20-year-old England international had suffered a fractured metatarsal, having missed a large part of last season due to a similar problem.

However, a short statement on the club's official website confirmed:"The club is happy to confirm that following last night's Carling Cup third round match at Tottenham Hotspur, a scan to Kieran's foot has shown there is no fracture.

"Kieran has suffered severe bruising to his left foot and will hopefully only be missing from first-team action for the short term."*


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 22, 2010)

oh thank fuck, just wrap the poor bloke's leg in ice for a wee while etc
<HUGE sigh of relief>


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 22, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I'll have to watch the game again (prob tomorrow) so I'll have another look.
> 
> JET is an all round player. I've seen him play (for youth/reserves) in defence and attack and midfield and on the wings. The guy is special, he can play anywhere.
> 
> Thought Henri did well too, a Ray Parlour feel about him.



He played left back in the Amsterdam tournament two years ago and was hopeless.  He's a goalscorer - hence why Wenger played him up as a centre forward in the pre-season.  I promise you he's no defender.  Frimpong is but sadly he's injured. On a more positive note, Denilson has even looked half decent in two matches this season - something he didn't do the whole of lst season.  And nice that Song's suspension is over.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 22, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I'll have to watch the game again (prob tomorrow) so I'll have another look.
> 
> JET is an all round player. I've seen him play (for youth/reserves) in defence and attack and midfield and on the wings. The guy is special, he can play anywhere.
> 
> Thought Henri did well too, a Ray Parlour feel about him.



I like Lansbury but he's got no pace.  He is very similar in style to Beckham. Would have liked to have seen more crosses last night - he hits a dead ball very well.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> He played left back in the Amsterdam tournament two years ago and was hopeless.  He's a goalscorer - hence why Wenger played him up as a centre forward in the pre-season.  I promise you he's no defender.  Frimpong is but sadly he's injured. On a more positive note, Denilson has even looked half decent in two matches this season - something he didn't do the whole of lst season.  And nice that Song's suspension is over.


 
yes when he was 17? Two years in his progress. I  belive that he is an effective holding midfielder. His game developed since then. But I do "trust you"  

No point talking about Frimpong, he was meant to braek through this year too... I love him, awsome player. 

I'll see you at underhill for a reserve youth game some time?


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 22, 2010)

Too far for me mate - I don't miss a 1st team match tho - have a nice satellite system that obliges - putting a new box in tonight - should even have saturday's match in HD


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Too far for me mate - I don't miss a 1st team match tho - have a nice satellite system that obliges - putting a new box in tonight - should even have saturday's match in HD


 
Well I'm jealous of your AV (for sure), shame about Barnet, sometimes they let us in for free....!


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 23, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Well I'm jealous of your AV (for sure), shame about Barnet, sometimes they let us in for free....!


 
it's a stretch mate im in very east essex


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah, that seems like the moon to a lowly Londoner like me, so I hear you. I havent been this year yet, what with my shift changing and doing evening classes the few game played have clashed. Hopefully soon(ish).

However, I did manage to get offered a seat from a non attending season ticket holder and will be going this Saturday. Which is  Only been twice to the Ems....


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2010)

excellent news - hope you have a great day - Ill be watching in HD on saturday


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> excellent news - hope you have a great day - Ill be watching in HD on saturday


 
Yeah really looking forward to it. Ta. 

Good news on the debt front

*Arsenal Football Club has announced record pre-tax profits of  £56m.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11403202 (it's the second most popular story today)

From 400 million in debt at the time of the move to 135 mill in debt now. Should b long before that's paid off and we are MINTED!


Well done to the board and Arsene


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/46796.html
Cant blame him for been fed up with not getting chances esp with Flappy getting games ahead of him


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Should b long before that's paid off and we are MINTED!


more pertinently, we'll be just about the only club who is, other than by virtue of the sort of sugar daddy arrangement UEFA are about to stomp into the long grass


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 24, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah really looking forward to it. Ta.
> 
> Good news on the debt front
> 
> ...


Hopefully it'll mean neither the Yank or the Uzbeki will get their paws on the club,we should be well able to fend off any outright ownership


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

tbh, rather Stan than Jabba any day.


----------



## little_legs (Sep 25, 2010)

well, a loss to west brom is difficult to swallow


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 25, 2010)

can't be losing games like that...am shocked though with a smile on my face, watched a bit .....west brom looked good in patches though carson had some good saves....poor ol arse, always the bridesmaid it seems


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done the Baggies,deserved it by all accounts,Chelsea away next week "gulp"


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 25, 2010)

We deserved very little from the match today.  Diaby was absolutely dreadful as were Clichy and Eboue.  Chamakh got no service.  Nasri tried hard.  Just had a feeling it was going to be one of those days.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 26, 2010)

Just my luck get to go to a game after two years and this happens...story of my life...

I can only echo what's been said here and by AW, who was scathing (for him) of the team. The whole lot didnt turn up. 

We needed Jack in order to inject forward momentum without Fab he's the only one capable of doing this in our current team. Nasri works better if he's higher up the pitch as diarby and Song were just not feeding him (and he Chamkh) so he had to move further up to receive which left Cham isolated. Jack comming on and us scoring two goals was no coincidence. He's 18 years old he's got enough energy at that age to be playing 80 games a year. "Resting" him was a big mistake. 

Well done to WB, they exposed us many times and deserved the win. They were far the better side for 75 mins.

We need to bounce back convincingly midweek that's for sure.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2010)

Not a bad weekend for the Kings Road mob despite losing yesterday


----------



## chieftain (Sep 27, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Just my luck get to go to a game after two years and this happens...story of my life...


 
Ah so that result was your fault! As you're such a talisman why don't we chip in for a season ticket for you?


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 27, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Ah so that result was your fault!



I know... (sob)



> As you're such a talisman why don't we chip in for a season ticket for you?


 

Ok.... That's very decent of you Chief...

Sadly we'll have to wait ten years....


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 27, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> We deserved very little from the match today.  Diaby was absolutely dreadful as were Clichy and Eboue.  Chamakh got no service.  Nasri tried hard.  Just had a feeling it was going to be one of those days.


I echo all of this. This was one of the worst performances this side have ever given us.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/almunia-injury-puts-fabianski-in-goal
Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 27, 2010)

oh fuuuuuck...
if ever there was a time to 'blood' chesney or don vito, this is it, especially given it's PB after all.....
anyone but flappy handski


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 28, 2010)

oh please arsene, PLEASE, drop flappy and start chesney.


----------



## g force (Sep 28, 2010)

Is he any good though? I mean really....one okay season at Brentford to CL is a massive step up. Arsenal's problems aren't just the man between the posts.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 28, 2010)

Bloody hell that bloke in goal aint bad ,good result,needed that after Sat


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

did someone put something in flappy's water bottle? good result, decent performance, crap referee.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 29, 2010)

A little belated but well done Baggies for putting a sour look on the French puss of Arsene Wanker !!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2010)

Bomber said:


> A little belated but well done Baggies for putting a sour look on the French puss of Arsene Wanker !!


 
Stoke fan, isn't it? Typical - a snide tackle well after the whistle has gone.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> did someone put something in flappy's water bottle? good result, decent performance, crap referee.


 
Looked decent last night, I thought. Ref was awful, but lots to be positive about in the Arsenal performance.

If we can do half as well tonight, I shall be happy.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 29, 2010)

g force said:


> Is he any good though? I mean really....one okay season at Brentford to CL is a massive step up. Arsenal's problems aren't just the man between the posts.


 
It was more then just Ok. He had a very sucessful loan spell there, Brentford fans went mental for him. Some of his save were amazing (there's youtube footage of it, which I'll post up later).

I think he can do a job for us. However, with last nights performance in goal maybe Fabrinski's turned a corner. Lets hope so, he was super.

BIG game on Sunday......


----------



## g force (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes his saves were good i'm sure....in a lower division of football. How many players have shone in lower leagues only to be distinctly average at top level? I'm not saying he shouldn't be given a run in the Carling Cup, which would seem obvious, but I doubt he's any better than the current options.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 29, 2010)

g force said:


> Yes his saves were good i'm sure....in a lower division of football. How many players have shone in lower leagues only to be distinctly average at top level? I'm not saying he shouldn't be given a run in the Carling Cup, which would seem obvious, but I doubt he's any better than the current options.


 
Fair point, he is better at commanding his ground, sort of owns the box, much better than Al or Fab. He's deff' our long term solution. 

Hopefully we will see him in the Carling.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 29, 2010)

Bomber said:


> A little belated but well done Baggies for putting a sour look on the French puss of Arsene Wanker !!


"Arsene Wanker" ha ha ha what wit,is there a doc in da house?,think me sides have just split


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

Bomber said:


> A little belated but well done Baggies for putting a sour look on the French puss of Arsene Wanker !!


do you think civilisation will ever reach your part of the world? Or will you always be 'playing rugby'?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> "Arsene Wanker" ha ha ha what wit,is there a doc in da house?,think me sides have just split


 
That joke won Stoke's equivalent of the Perrier award, the "Milky White Pint of Tapwater" award.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 29, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> "Arsene Wanker" ha ha ha what wit,is there a doc in da house?,think me sides have just split


 
How do you feel about: The "ARSETIME" stadium? Its an anagram Bomber... geddit


----------



## chieftain (Sep 29, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I know... (sob)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How about a Chavski one, we can get you that one today


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> How do you feel about: The "ARSETIME" stadium? Its an anagram Bomber... geddit


I doubt Bomber will get it, he's no Steve Hawking...


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> How about a Chavski one, we can get you that one today


 
I think I'll just stand infront of WHL and stare at the cock and hope my voodo works...

Good luck for later (btw)..


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 30, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> oh fuuuuuck...
> if ever there was a time to 'blood' chesney or don vito, this is it, especially given it's PB after all.....
> anyone but flappy handski


 
Mannone is the worst of the 4 - no idea why he hasn't been shipped out


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> Mannone is the worst of the 4 - no idea why he hasn't been shipped out


 
Because he is the second best.


----------



## gunneradt (Oct 1, 2010)

He blinking well isn't. He's fourth in line and will hopefully stay there


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> He blinking well isn't. He's fourth in line and will hopefully stay there


 
He ought to be first choice.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 1, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He ought to be first choice.


sorry - that really is 10% essence de bollocks


e2a: meant 100%!


----------



## gunneradt (Oct 1, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> sorry - that really is 10% essence de bollocks


 
I couldn't agree more.  Mannone is utter rubbish.  I wouldnt be at all surprised if Chesney is in place halfway through the season.  He's displaced Mannone as number 3 without ever playing (must say something).  This is last chance saloon for Fabianski - if he messes up Sunday expect a loan deal within weeks and then sold in January.  Ive always rated Fabianski above Almunia however because he can do the one that Almunia can't - come for crosses.  But he has become so error strewn that I wonder about his confidence.

Paul Merson says it as it is  - 'rubbish goalkeeper'


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 4, 2010)

Bad result against the chav's. We had the majority of the ball (a rare thing for an awayside there) and lots of teritorial advantage, but didnt make it count. Their two goals were unstopable, the first 'cause it was a fluke and the second 'cause it was a superb free kick.


At least Fabrinski did well and we didnt get slughtered as usual. So some comfort (but it is of the cold type) and good to see Jay being given a runout, I would have kept Jack on though and subbed Diarby or Song.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We had the majority of the ball (a rare thing for an awayside there) ....



Not in the game I watched you didn't. Possession was about even with Chelsea shading it in the second half. Fabianski was ok, but some piss poor defending (far too high) by Arsenal could have contributed to 3 more goals. Anelka should have punished Squillaci harder too.

Can't see how Arsenal can feel they took anything positive from that.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 4, 2010)

the positive I'd take is we at least made it hard for chavski.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> the positive I'd take is we at least made it hard for chavski.



Did you though? Defending that high at Stamford Bridge is suicidal. Arsenal created a couple of decent chances but couldn't finish them off, Arshavin had one decent shot then went missing, and just about every time Chelsea got the ball a shot ensued. 

It was a good game but I'd be disappointed with that if I were an Arsenal fan. Too many mistakes.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 4, 2010)

Only 1 point from a possible 9 from the last 3 games,not good.We had all the cutting edge of a jelly yesterday and surprise surprise Flappy played well.


----------



## where to (Oct 4, 2010)

yids on top. always.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 4, 2010)

.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 4, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Not in the game I watched you didn't. Possession was about even with Chelsea shading it in the second half. Fabianski was ok, but some piss poor defending (far too high) by Arsenal could have contributed to 3 more goals. Anelka should have punished Squillaci harder too.
> 
> Can't see how Arsenal can feel they took anything positive from that.



Skyports figures...We had 52.7% Possesions with 56.7% Territorial Advantage. We had the vast majority of the ball in the second half (jesus, I dont make this up you know...) Here's the link (match stats at the bottom).

http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3293521,00.html

it's positive in my eyes.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2010)

So would you concur with the Mad Prof that you had Chelski on the ropes?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 5, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Skyports figures...We had 52.7% Possesions with 56.7% Territorial Advantage. We had the vast majority of the ball in the second half (jesus, I dont make this up you know...) Here's the link (match stats at the bottom).
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3293521,00.html
> 
> it's positive in my eyes.



Well the BBC seem to agree with me, (52% Chelsea, 48% Arsenal) http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/9044194.stm

But anyway, that's neither here nor there. Let's say you're right and Arsenal had slight territorial and possession advantage. Neither mean a thing if they can't convert it to goals/points. In fact most would argue that to hold territorial and possessional advantage and *still* lose by 2 goals (a scoreline of 5-2 would be more representative of that game, imo) is cause for serious concern.

Not having a dig, of course you're going to look for the positives as an Arsenal supporter. But I think only a Gooner would be able to find them in that game!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 5, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Well the BBC seem to agree with me, (52% Chelsea, 48% Arsenal) http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/eng_prem/9044194.stm
> 
> But anyway, that's neither here nor there. Let's say you're right and Arsenal had slight territorial and possession advantage. Neither mean a thing if they can't convert it to goals/points. In fact most would argue that to hold territorial and possessional advantage and *still* lose by 2 goals (a scoreline of 5-2 would be more representative of that game, imo) is cause for serious concern.
> 
> Not having a dig, of course you're going to look for the positives as an Arsenal supporter. But I think only a Gooner would be able to find them in that game!



I did find positives. Deal with it, especially on a Gooner thread...ffs...

I cant wait till the financial rug gets pulled from underneath you by Plantini.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 7, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I did find positives.



No you didn't, you made some up!

Different thing altogether.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> No you didn't, you made some up!
> 
> Different thing altogether.



Fuck off you chave cunt, and shove your winking fucking smillie up your bleeding shitter.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 8, 2010)

Thinking about trying to get some tickets to forthcoming matches. Newcastle and Fulham could be fun.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 8, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck off you chave cunt, and shove your winking fucking smillie up your bleeding shitter.





Btw, "Chave", is that north London illiterate for something that makes sense?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 8, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Btw, "Chave", is that north London illiterate for something that makes sense?


 


erm...sorry 'bout that...the red mist descended. As you can see it plays havoc with my spelling.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> No you didn't, you made some up!
> 
> Different thing altogether.


I'll give one important one; chamakh had two great chances which, had he had longer to adjust to the english game, he'd have scored. He's only pl,ayed a handful of games here, ditto kozzer and squillaci. Imports need time.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> I'll give one important one; chamakh had two great chances which, had he had longer to adjust to the english game, he'd have scored. He's only pl,ayed a handful of games here, ditto kozzer and squillaci. Imports need time.



Yeah, Chamakh looks like he'll be quality. Squillaci will have to go some to make up for the fuck up that Anelka took away though, that was a proper  moment. It happens to all centre halfs at sometime. He was just unlucky that it was against Chelsea, and lucky that Anelka fucked about too long.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 15, 2010)

And now bloody kozzer's injured!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/marke...ust-do-more-with-their-financial-firepower.do
Interesting article on the financial side of things at the club


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 16, 2010)

Naughty Jack  last min as well


----------



## gunneradt (Oct 17, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Naughty Jack  last min as well



it was a harsh red card - wouldnt have even been a yellow in some matches.  This is where inconsistency comes in.  Huge difference between that tackle and ones where players go to hurt others.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 18, 2010)

it was rash, and hopefully he'll learn from it. good win though


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it was a harsh red card - wouldnt have even been a yellow in some matches.  This is where inconsistency comes in.  Huge difference between that tackle and ones where players go to hurt others.


 
yeah, he's not that kind of player really


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 18, 2010)

strung out said:


> yeah, he's not that kind of player really


give us a break! tHe kid's 18, no-one knows what kind of player he is, as yet


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm shocked and outraged! Those poor teams coming down from up north only want to play pretty football and these goon thugs not only want to tackle them but dive in two-footed, studs up and get straight reds.

Is that the third red for this lot of cloggers this season?

When did you sign Tom Daley?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

Only Bolton and Wolves have worse disciplinary record this season!!!!

http://www.premierleague.com/page/Statistics


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2010)

getting picked on by refs too


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2010)

alex song has committed 4th most fouls in the whole league!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2010)

> “To see a young lad of 19 injured like that, it’s just not acceptable.
> 
> “It’s not football for me and it’s not what I like in the game. If we have to live with that, I refuse to do that.
> 
> “Of course (the Football Association need to act). I can do nothing about it. The players are professional and they have to respect the rules and respect each other.”


(((Arsene)))


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

London_Calling said:


>


 
I know his leg was broken but didnt realise until I saw that image that he had lost both legs at the knee!!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 18, 2010)

It's tragic really. And all because those terrible northern cloggers  insist on tackling.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 19, 2010)

strung out said:


> alex song has committed 4th most fouls in the whole league!


yes, and not one of them a 'shawcross special' - go one, show me the player he's put out of the game for a season


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm off to Man City this Sunday, but suddenly a mate can't go, and I have a spare tix. PM me if interested.


----------



## strung out (Oct 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> yes, and not one of them a 'shawcross special' - go one, show me the player he's put out of the game for a season


 
we've already gone through this. shawcross was unlucky.


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 19, 2010)

oh well, I don't think I have ever seen home fans cheering after an away side goal.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 19, 2010)

Really nice touch from the Arsenal fans. Well done, Gooners.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2010)

Good to see Dudu getting the love he deserves...Great player (oh what could have been).

Anyhow JET scores a hatrick in the reserves v West Ham yesterday, we need to get him in the first team.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Really nice touch from the Arsenal fans. Well done, Gooners.


 We would'nt be so generous if the score was 1-1 when he scored


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> We would'nt be so generous if the score was 1-1 when he scored


 
I was at the West Brom game and a sizable part of our support stayed behind and clapped the WB players off (I being one of them), so I think we would have been generous to him (IMHO), we're not all winging basterds you know (dont belive everything you read about Gooners)


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2010)

...or even, "whingeing bastards"! 
Top performance, we're caning this group. good to see Fab and Theo back


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> ...or even, "whingeing bastards"!
> Top performance, we're caning this group. good to see Fab and Theo back


 
 lol yeah, bad spelling day...Thanks for the correction...

This group stage is pretty much tied up now, we need to make sure we end on top and not have to face the bigger teams till later, and just to keep the momentum going which stalled abit last year.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2010)

tbh, based on what we'#ve seen so far, I can't see anyone taking a point off us in this group


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> tbh, based on what we'#ve seen so far, I can't see anyone taking a point off us in this group


 
It has been a surprise how easy it's been so far. Was expecting yesterdays game to be much tighter then it turned out.

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 20, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> It has been a surprise how easy it's been so far. Was expecting yesterdays game to be much tighter then it turned out.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining.


 Aye Shakhtar are'nt a bad team,UEFA cup winners last year but they were made to look poor last night,another win and we're through to the next stage


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> we've already gone through this. shawcross was unlucky.


given I've seen plenty nasty fouls from him in other games, we'll have to agree to differ


----------



## kained&able (Oct 20, 2010)

inlcuding one ridiculous foul when the ball was a good few feet out of play.

Shawcross is pure dirt.

dave


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 22, 2010)

got Man Arab this weekend, really looking forward to it.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 24, 2010)

Good result, shit game. 

Fabianski is looking assured. A clean sheet is the most important result today.

Now, lets hope we see Jay Thomas play on Wednesday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done for CRUSHING Man Citeh.


----------



## poului (Oct 24, 2010)

Magnificent display from the Arsenal today. The most convincing I've seen them for years.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

I do like Nasri, he's quite a player for a 15 year old lesbian.


----------



## poului (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I do like Nasri, he's quite a player for a 15 year old lesbian.



Here's hoping they _twat_ you this season.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

poului said:


> Here's hoping they _twat_ you this season.


 
they've been hoping that for years.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2010)

excellent performance (excepting djourou, who still  looks off the pace). Flappy looking v reassuring too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 26, 2010)

Seriously looking forward to the match tomorrow. Hopefully good attacking football from both sides (young guns, etc) and no injuries!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes! I'm a big admirer of your playing style. Should be a corker.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 27, 2010)

Bendnter and Walcott are likely to play - looking forward to this one tonight. Who's the 3rd choice goalie or is that the tea-lady?


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 27, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Bendnter and Walcott are likely to play - looking forward to this one tonight. Who's the 3rd choice goalie or is that the tea-lady?


 
It's Vito Manoni who's on loan at Hull atm. After him is Wojciech Szczęsny (C&P'd..)who did very well at Brentford last year. He'll play (I think).


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 27, 2010)

yup, about time chesney got a runout, especially after him moaning about it a few weeks back


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 27, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Now, lets hope we see Jay Thomas play on Wednesday.


ooh YEAH!!!
that boy's one fuck of a prospect


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 27, 2010)

nuffsaid said:


> Bendnter and Walcott are likely to play - looking forward to this one tonight. Who's the 3rd choice goalie or is that the tea-lady?


 


iROBOT said:


> It's Vito Manoni who's on loan at Hull atm. After him is *Wojciech Szczęsny* (C&P'd..)who did very well at Brentford last year. He'll play (I think).



Not bad, huh? 



Streathamite said:


> ooh YEAH!!!
> that boy's one fuck of a prospect



I was expecting Jay to get more of a game, but the little time he had showed why I (and you) want to see more of him. This guys gonna be massive for us.

Only caught the game with ten min's to go in the first half, but what I saw was very encouraging. We are developing depth and a strong competition for places, Theos finishing is becoming better and better, and dont forget he's one year younger than Man U(SA!)s little pea, and Bendy's finishing is becoming what it promised to be. Two in two says it all. He needs to push on from here.

Great result against a good and committed Newcastle. I've got lots of time for them (well, maybe not Joey Barton). 

Again (and I'll keep banging on about this), the clean sheet was the most important result tonight, Wojciech was awesome.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2010)

I gotta admit, we were lucky for the first two goals. Poor ol' Krul is prolly desperately trying to avoid any TV replays of the first. Having said that, the second was karma in that Bendy clattering Williamson was only evening the scores for the reverse of that earlier on. Theo's finishing was ace, overall a strong performance. You never felt we were gonna lose


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2010)

poor ol' IROns must be shitting bricks right now. When you're propping up the table, and we're in this sort of form, now is NOT The time to play us!


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> poor ol' IROns must be shitting bricks right now. When you're propping up the table, and we're in this sort of form, now is NOT The time to play us!



You seem to be implying that there might possibly be a good time.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

When 90% of their players are tired, or have flu?


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> When 90% of their players are tired, or have flu?


 

It would need to be 95% at least, and preferably ebola.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

Right.

I'm certainly not looking forward to playin' 'em at the moment.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

He who dares.

We're going to get twatted.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

If we destroy each other this weekend (you're a Spurs fan, no?) we could avoid them entirely...


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If we destroy each other this weekend (you're a Spurs fan, no?) we could avoid them entirely...


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If we destroy each other this weekend (you're a Spurs fan, no?)


Oooopsy!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh.

Sorry. I must have confused you with... someone... else.

 

*slinks away*


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 29, 2010)

mattie said:


> You seem to be implying that there might possibly be a good time.


 
 LOL

The spanners prove they have the best sense of humour in any league. Shame you cant get points for it.


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 29, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> LOL
> 
> The spanners prove they have the best sense of humour in any league. Shame you cant get points for it.



12 - 1 for a West Ham win , never see a poor bookie etc etc. ( I consider my £3 to be a major punt ) I am going tomorrow and my hope is just that we dont get totally twatted , any confidence we have got from the stoke victory would be obliterated by a pasting , if i`m honest , if we can keep the goal diff to 2 it will be good , it could be yet another season when we start looking at goal diff in April !!


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> 12 - 1 for a West Ham win , never see a poor bookie etc etc. ( I consider my £3 to be a major punt ) I am going tomorrow and my hope is just that we dont get totally twatted , any confidence we have got from the stoke victory would be obliterated by a pasting , if i`m honest , if we can keep the goal diff to 2 it will be good , it could be yet another season when we start looking at goal diff in April !!



I'm going to put a few quid on as well, might go for a couple on first scorer - I note with interest that our main striker has the same odds as their centre-half.

Money in the bank.

Mark Noble 25/1 is tempting me.


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 29, 2010)

West Ham win with Noble scoring first goal , shit we could buy another striker with the winnings.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2010)

christ, it's like the optimism radiating from Death Row
Mind, it would be just bloody typical now if we turned in another Baggies-type horrorshow


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> West Ham win with Noble scoring first goal , shit we could buy another striker with the winnings.



I wonder how many Midos a 5-pound bet would get us.......


----------



## chieftain (Oct 29, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> I am going tomorrow and my hope is just that we dont get totally twatted



Dont worry, if they win it will be down to their entire squad of totally brilliant young prospects who never disappear during games, 100% fair tackling, terrifically sincere and fair manager, brilliant stadium with its great atmosphere and the clubs incredible sincerity and business acumen.

If they lose wont be their fault at all.

Runs for cover laughing whilst hurling lit bangers... 

Good luck Hammers.


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Dont worry, if they win it will be down to their entire squad of totally brilliant young prospects who never disappear during games, 100% fair tackling, terrifically sincere and fair manager, [B*]brilliant stadium with it*s* great atmosphere[/B*] and the clubs incredible sincerity and business acumen.
> 
> If they lose wont be their fault at all.
> 
> ...



now I know you are taking the piss


----------



## chieftain (Oct 29, 2010)

hammerntongues said:


> now I know you are taking the piss



Tongue firmly in cheek lad.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Dont worry, if they win it will be down to their entire squad of totally brilliant young prospects who never disappear during games, 100% fair tackling, terrifically sincere and fair manager, brilliant stadium with its great atmosphere and the clubs incredible sincerity and business acumen.
> 
> If they lose wont be their fault at all.


I KNEW there was a gooner inside you, just _waiting_ to get out!


----------



## chieftain (Oct 29, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> I KNEW there was a gooner inside you, just _waiting_ to get out!


 
I took a dump this morning thanks! BOOM BOOM.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2010)

mattie said:


> I'm going to put a few quid on as well, might go for a couple on first scorer - *I note with interest that our main striker has the same odds as their centre-half*.
> 
> Money in the bank.
> 
> Mark Noble 25/1 is tempting me.



It gets worse.  Our main striker has the same odds of scoring first as their _injured _centre-half.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm thoroughly looking forward to this one, unsurprisingly


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 29, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Dont worry, if they win it will be down to their entire squad of totally brilliant young prospects who never disappear during games, 100% fair tackling, terrifically sincere and fair manager, brilliant stadium with its great atmosphere and the clubs incredible sincerity and business acumen.
> 
> If they lose wont be their fault at all.
> 
> ...


 
Bitchy bitchy....


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 30, 2010)

Hands up who thought we would'nt eventually score today ........"Raises hand slowly"


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 31, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Hands up who thought we would'nt eventually score today ........"Raises hand slowly"


 
Me too. But this is my favourite scoreline....

Was working so keeping up with the scores on my phone, really thought we'd blown it. Since when did Song learn to score? Not that I'm complaining. Caught the highlights on MOTD, Rob Green seems to reserve his best form for us, if he played like that week in week out the Spanners wouldnt be in the state they are in now.

Edit to add...How could I forget the clean sheet?? 3 in a row, when was the last time that happened?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

the downside; we should be dominating sides like west Ham, for all that they're better than their league position.
Upside; two years ago we'd have only drawn that one. This side is developing a battling spirit


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 1, 2010)

Good news.

*Arsenal Football Club is delighted to announce that Jack Wilshere has signed a new long-term contract with the Club.

Wilshere, who has been at Arsenal since the age of nine, has made a huge impact with his performances in the first-team this season, already making eight Premier League appearances and featuring in all three UEFA Champions League matches so far this campaign.

The 18 year-old has now made a total of 27 first-team appearances, scoring two goals. On making his debut at Blackburn Rovers in September 2008, he became the youngest-ever player to represent Arsenal in the league, aged just 16 years and 256 days.

Two months later in November 2008, Wilshere, who spent the second half of last season on loan at Owen Coyle's Bolton Wanderers, became the youngest player to represent the Club in European competitions, at 16 years and 329 days, when Arsenal faced Dynamo Kyiv in the UEFA Champions League.

Earlier this season, Jack was rewarded for his rapid development by earning his first full England cap, playing for the Three Lions in the Friendly International match against Hungary at Wembley Stadium in August.

Arsène Wenger said: "It's such great news that Jack has committed his long-term future to the Club. Jack is a fantastic footballer with a huge amount of potential, and we have all seen with his performances so far that he is a very gifted player, who could be an extremely influential player at the top level of the game.

"At still only 18 years of age, there is still so much more to come from him and we're all excited by the fact that Jack Wilshere will be an Arsenal player for years to come."

Jack Wilshere added: "Arsenal Football Club has been like a second home for me and my family since I was nine years old. To be offered a new contract means everything to me.

"At this point in my career, when I'm only 18 years old and still learning so much about the game and myself, this is the perfect club, the perfect team-mates, the perfect fans, the perfect backroom staff and most importantly, the perfect manager to help continue that.

"I've got a long way to go before I can become the player I dream of becoming and I'm sure I'll keep making the odd mistake, but it is a massive help for me having a special manager like Arsène Wenger and so many quality team-mates and the unbelievable Arsenal fans around me. I believe there is a lot more to come from me.

"I've been at the Club for almost ten years already, so I would like to thank everyone that has been part of getting me this far, especially people like Liam Brady, Roy Massey and all his staff at the Hale End Academy. Also Neil Banfield, Steve Bould, Academy Coach Steve Leonard, Academy Scout Bob Arber, Assistant Head of Youth Development David Court, all the backroom staff, Arsène Wenger, all my team-mates and, of course, my family.*"


----------



## mattie (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a fucking Oscars speech.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 1, 2010)

Just need yakubu  to come up in his pink shirt saying jack rodwell should have won and produced one of the best videos of ALL TIME.


dave


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 1, 2010)

mattie said:


> Sounds like a fucking Oscars speech.


yeah it's a tad cringe-inducing


----------



## g force (Nov 1, 2010)

So that's Cesc off to Barca come the summer


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 1, 2010)

Wilshere's new contract?

Let's hope they remember there's a recession on and surely transfer fees this summer won't live up to what they might have been in, oh, 2010...


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Wilshere's new contract?
> 
> Let's hope they remember there's a recession on and surely transfer fees this summer won't live up to what they might have been in, oh, 2010...



Do you know what his wages are?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Do you know what his wages are?


 
50 grand a week's been muted (mooted? sp?)


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

mattie said:


> Sounds like a fucking Oscars speech.


 
He's got a bigger prize that.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

g force said:


> So that's Cesc off to Barca come the summer


 
nah, Arsenal's in his DNA....

Or maybe not...

I think were all ready for that. Jack and Frimpong are the long term future.

Justr dont insult us with a shite offer.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

As I said, recession. Things aren't what they once were...


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2010)

It's just a shame that the term "Long term contract" means fuck all nowadays.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> As I said, recession. Things aren't what they once were...


 
Dont think Rooneys noticed, do you?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Dont think Rooneys noticed, do you?



Where's he off to, then?

I'm going to enjoy watching you boil about this over the summer...


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Where's he off to, then?
> 
> I'm going to enjoy watching you boil about this over the summer...


 
200,000 a week seems like "he's alright Jack" Recession? What recession?

Yes you're right lets wait till the summer shall we? But I promise we wont be hating on him like you lot were on Rooney.


Any how Benik on loan to Huddersfield Town, looking forward to seeing him play more competitive match

Benik Afobe has agreed to join League One side Huddersfield Town on loan until January, Young Guns has learnt.

The 17-year-old, who scored 11 goals in 13 appearances last season as the Under 18′s retained the Premier Academy League, will link up with Huddersfield later this week. Arsène Wenger and Pat Rice have both held discussions with Afobe and decided he was ready for league football.

The powerful front-man is currently enjoying his first season as a regular in the Reserve team, where he has been operating in an unfamiliar right wing role. However, its a position he’s had success in, playing their for England Under 17′s as they won the European Championships last summer.

Afobe, who has two years left to run on his current contract, could feature in Town’s weekend clash against Sheffield Wednesday.

http://younggunsblog.co.uk/2010/11/afobe-joins-huddersfield-town-on-loan/?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> 200,000 a week seems like "he's alright Jack" Recession? What recession?
> 
> Yes you're right lets wait till the summer shall we? But I promise we wont be hating on him like you lot were on Rooney.



My exact words on Rooney were "if he wants to go, let him", and "I'll still cheer his goals, but it'll never be the same."

Hardly quite the same as your desperate wibbling that Cesc will be loyal "because Arsenal's in his DNA".

*snicker*


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> My exact words on Rooney were "if he wants to go, let him", and "I'll still cheer his goals, but it'll never be the same."
> 
> Hardly quite the same as your desperate wibbling that Cesc will be loyal *"because Arsenal's in his DNA".*
> 
> *snicker*



That bit was a joke, hence the winking smilie...God you Mancs are thick.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

As was all your  at Barca over the summer, no doubt. The pages and pages of internet kvetching about how he's our player, how badly insulted you were as a club etc etc etc etc.

Get them hands together and wring them for all you're worth, Princess.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't think Arsenal fans will have any reason to hate on Fabergas when he eventually goes to Barca, after all it's where he came from as a 16 year old. I don't think the situation is comparable to the speculation of Rooney going to Man City which would have only been for money. Imagine if Fabergas fucked off to White Hart Lane for a bigger wage packet....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 2, 2010)

If you cut Fabregas, apparently, he bleeds red...


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't think Arsenal fans will have any reason to hate on Fabergas when he eventually goes to Barca, after all it's where he came from as a 16 year old. I don't think the situation is comparable to the speculation of Rooney going to Man City which would have only been for money. Imagine if Fabergas fucked off to White Hart Lane for a bigger wage packet....


 
Well yes, it all depends where he goes. If in some nightmare senario he goes to the Spuds...he's fucking DEAD!!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If you cut Fabregas, apparently, he bleeds red...



As long as he's not "Blue forever" ....


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> As was all your  at Barca over the summer, no doubt. The pages and pages of internet kvetching about how he's our player, how badly insulted you were as a club etc etc etc etc.
> 
> Get them hands together and wring them for all you're worth, Princess.


 
He is our player, he's got five years left on his contract, not 18 months, and he's worth more then 30 mill, that was a fucking insult from Barca.

He's been nominated for Euro player of the year this year. Now who from Man U(SA!) been nominated? Remind me I've forgotten.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> God you Mancs are thick.


Mancs? surely you're not suggesting there are - gasp! - Manchester United fans actually _in Manchester_?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Mancs? surely you're not suggesting there are - gasp! - Manchester United fans actually _in Manchester_?


 

My bad.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The pages and pages of internet kvetching about how he's our player, how badly insulted you were as a club etc etc etc etc.


except - as you full well know - that was anger at barca's underhand methods, not at cesc. 
If he goes, he goes, we can fall back on Rambo, Nasri, Rosicky, Jack, Frimpong, and whatever the resultant £50mil brings in, and barca also have a plan B


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been reading that Modric is on their radar, not sure how reliable that is.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I've been reading that Modric is on their radar, not sure how reliable that is.


oh please, let it be so............


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm guessing Rambo is Ramsey?

Jesus H Fuck.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'm guessing Rambo is Ramsey?
> 
> Jesus H Fuck.


 


Yup, I belive he came with the nickname from Cardiff who I'm not going to slag off 'cause I dont want to get banned.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't think Arsenal fans will have any reason to hate on Fabergas when he eventually goes to Barca, after all it's where he came from as a 16 year old.


don't disagree with that, in fact a fair few of us have some sympathy with cesc over this.


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 2, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> If you cut Fabregas, apparently, he bleeds red...


 
Nah, de-oxygenated blood is blue, so one half he bleeds red, the other half he bleeds blue. Now who has a red and blue kit?


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> except - as you full well know - that was anger at barca's underhand methods, not at cesc.
> If he goes, he goes, we can fall back on Rambo, Nasri, Rosicky, Jack, Frimpong, and whatever the resultant £50mil brings in, and barca also have a plan B



Affelay is a great player and we do have a strong dutch connection historically so I can see that happening more than Cesc coming back...simply put I don't think our chairman will sanction anything more than £30m plus a player for anyone as he wants to a) cut the wage bill and b) get more academy players into the side long-term.

Any move requires us first getting the money AC Milan will owe us for Ibra.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

g force said:


> Affelay is a great player and we do have a strong dutch connection historically so I can see that happening more than Cesc coming back...simply put I don't think our chairman will sanction anything more than £30m plus a player for anyone as he wants to a) cut the wage bill and b) get more academy players into the side long-term.
> 
> Any move requires us first getting the money AC Milan will owe us for Ibra.


 
That sound reasonable, hows about 30 mill for Fab and you throw in Messi?

Seems a fair deal....


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> That sound reasonable, hows about 30 mill for Fab and you throw in Messi?
> 
> Seems a fair deal....



well going on their dealings with Inter over Ibra that sounds realistic.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> well going on their dealings with Inter over Ibra that sounds realistic.


 
I'm glad you agree, completely reasonable deal (imo).


----------



## g force (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure why not  TBH if we could get Affelay i'd take him anyway.

I see Revol's uniformed Inter comment - don't believe everything you read in the press. Eto'o left for a very good reason and Ibra worked out cheaper long-term. The fact we then moved in on was the new President making his mark...something was very fishy with Laporta's dealings with the Italian's.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 3, 2010)

So according to the BBC "Arsenal's progress in the Champions League remains in the balance after they are beaten by Shakhtar Donetsk." When we have 9 points and a goal diffrence of 11 to SDs 1 whilst they cream themselves over the Totts with 7 points and a goal difference of 4 and Inters is 3..........

Go figure....


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> So according to the BBC "Arsenal's progress in the Champions League remains in the balance after they are beaten by Shakhtar Donetsk." When we have 9 points and a goal diffrence of 11 to SDs 1 whilst they cream themselves over the Totts with 7 points and a goal difference of 4 and Inters is 3..........
> 
> Go figure....


 
Glass of Bitter anyone?

Gaël Clichy & Łukasz Fabiański lol


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Glass of Bitter anyone?
> 
> Gaël Clichy & Łukasz Fabiański lol


 Not against you lot, but against the BBC damn fucking right.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Not against you lot, but against the BBC damn fucking right.


 
The media love putting the boot in though, you know that. Lets not speak to them anymore iROBOT.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2010)

chieftain said:


> The media love putting the boot in though, you know that. Lets not speak to them anymore iROBOT.


 
Yup, you speakest the truth.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 4, 2010)

just one question; what the flippin #!@$ was Gael Clichy THINKING of? just hoof the fucking thing clear you great gallic twat!
apart from that, a pisser but not a disaster. we'll still prolly qualify top, on GD if nothing else


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 4, 2010)

g force said:


> I see Revol's uniformed Inter comment


sorry, but how on earth does one make a 'uniformed' comment?


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> just one question; what the flippin #!@$ was Gael Clichy THINKING of? just hoof the fucking thing clear you great gallic twat!
> apart from that, a pisser but not a disaster. we'll still prolly qualify top, on GD if nothing else


 
Gael is doing my head in, he's been going backwards this year. Gibbs needs to sort out is injury problems quick!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 4, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Gael is doing my head in, he's been going backwards this year. Gibbs needs to sort out is injury problems quick!


agreed - or someone needs to sort Gael's brain out.....


----------



## hektik (Nov 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> just one question; what the flippin #!@$ was Gael Clichy THINKING of? just hoof the fucking thing clear you great gallic twat!



probably the same thing that he was thinking all the other times he tries to play the ball out of danger around our penalty box. That's the 2nd goal this season (that I can recall off the top of my head) that he has been directly to blame for conceding a goal. Probably culpable for about 10 last season as well...why on earth someone hasn't told him that it's OK to hoof the ball occasionally is beyond me.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 4, 2010)

Just to quell the doom and gloom round these parts for a moment. Thought I'd post this up. 

Dare I say it............just like TH14....


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2010)

Shaks home record is pretty good,40 games unbeaten or so,looked a different side to the one we mullered a few weeks ago,still woulda been nice to have gotten summit out of the game and have qualified to the next round,use the last 2 games to blood a few of the young uns


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 7, 2010)

Well that was poor,well done to the barcodes took their chance and defended well,after playing well over the last few games the old Flappy seems to be back


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 8, 2010)

Unbelievably kack performance. Newcastle well and truly pwned us and more then deserved the win. Fecking November!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2010)

dismal, utterly dreadful. we simply didn't put enough prerssure on 'em, didn't cause them enough problems. limp.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 10, 2010)

More like it ,First and last minute goals from Chamakh


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 10, 2010)

very tense game - we should have had the game won in the first 20 mins but ended up hanging on - great save by Fabianski at the end.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 10, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> very tense game - we should have had the game won in the first 20 mins *but ended up hanging on *- great save by Fabianski at the end.


 
Yet again !


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 10, 2010)

Wolves played well - having said that we had 4 or 5 clear chances to wrap the game up


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 11, 2010)

Flappy has now conceeded 1 goal in his last 4 PL matches


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 11, 2010)

he was very good tonight - dealt with crosses well and handling all very sound - didnt drop a thing


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 11, 2010)

That was MUCH better, both sides played well, could easily have been 3-3. and TOP MAN FLAPPY!!!! He really laid newcastle ghosts to rest tonight.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 11, 2010)

Didnt see the game but by all accounts Fabrinski was man of the match. Gingermans stat says it all. One mistake on four games is a good ratio, the rest of the team need to take advantage of this "get out of jail" goalkeeping, and (imo) they are not and deff didnt against Newcastle. A 1 goal lead against us at the Grove should never be enough to beat us.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 11, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Didnt see the game but by all accounts Fabrinski was man of the match. Gingermans stat says it all. One mistake on four games is a good ratio, the rest of the team need to take advantage of this "get out of jail" goalkeeping, and (imo) they are not and deff didnt against Newcastle. A 1 goal lead against us at the Grove should never be enough to beat us.


 We should still have won Sunday as poorly as we played. Don't be fooled by the reports saying wolves were the better side. Arsenal could have scored six last night. Wolves barely had a shot in the first half and it was our inability to take chances that nearly cost.


----------



## StanSmith (Nov 11, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> We should still have won Sunday as poorly as we played. Don't be fooled by the reports saying wolves were the better side. Arsenal could have scored six last night. Wolves barely had a shot in the first half and it was our inability to take chances that nearly cost.


 
Yeah you could have scored six but on the other hand we could have beaten you and no one could have complained about it. The game was closer than the 0-2 scoreline suggested.

The thing that encouraged me was the manor of the game, last season you totally out played us at Molineux but this season it wasnt the case so was it down to us improving or you not being quite on the mark?

But fair play to Fabianski he played a blinder


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone seems to be raving about Jay's goal in the reserves v Everton. 500,000 hits on youtube.....


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 12, 2010)

Watch out for the lad afobe currently on loan. I think he will be fast tracked to the first team


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 12, 2010)

No I think wolves have improved a lot. However it could have been three nil after fifteen mins and would have been a different game.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 12, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it was our inability to take chances that nearly cost.


story of our bloody season - again!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 13, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Any how Benik on loan to Huddersfield Town, looking forward to seeing him play more competitive match
> 
> Benik Afobe has agreed to join League One side Huddersfield Town on loan until January, Young Guns has learnt.
> 
> ...


 


gunneradt said:


> Watch out for the lad afobe currently on loan. I think he will be fast tracked to the first team


 
Yes, Benik (as I've already mentioned). Scored two and 1 assist in last game. His scoring record at all levels is amazing.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 13, 2010)

StanSmith said:


> Yeah you could have scored six but on the other hand we could have beaten you and no one could have complained about it. The game was closer than the 0-2 scoreline suggested.
> 
> The thing that encouraged me was the manor of the game, last season you totally out played us at Molineux but this season it wasnt the case so was it down to us improving or you not being quite on the mark?
> 
> But fair play to Fabianski he played a blinder


 
This is true, but not only of Wolves all the teams below 6th position last year have improved and the likes of WBA and Newcastle are holding their own. Much tougher season for the upper tier of the Prem'


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 14, 2010)

Two tough away fixtures this week and 2 wins,cant ask for  much more than that ,the Great Satan at home next week.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 15, 2010)

FOYS


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 15, 2010)

That was a good, battling performance agaionst the toffees, and it sets us up nicely for the NLD next weekend.  hard to believe that was more or less the same side which subsided so dismally against WBA!


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 15, 2010)

To echo recent posts, we are learning to battle through and not capitulate at the first sign of resistance, which is good. Disapointed we couldnt keep a clean sheet, but 2 conceded in the last five is a good return, Fab01 (imo) has shown he's worth that N01 jersey.

Spuds at the weekend is _thee_ litmus test (for both sides).


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 18, 2010)

given that spuds now have an injury list longer than ours, and given thaqt Nasri completely took the piss out of the whole England team last night, I am soooo looking forward to this NLD


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> given that spuds now have an injury list longer than ours, and given thaqt Nasri completely took the piss out of the whole England team last night, I am soooo looking forward to this NLD


 Brilliant you've just hexed us now Hard to know how this might turn out,both teams have blown hot and cold over the last few weeks,Nasri looked World Class the other night,want to see more of that for the Arse


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a crystal clear dream last night that Pires scored twice on his Villa debut. It was bizarre. All those mixed emotions of pride, envy and nostalgia were vividly there too. Very strange.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Route one merchants!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 20, 2010)

gash bit of goalkeeping that, Nasri's first touch should've been too heavy.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2010)

You lot should be fucking livid! What a way to waste an easy 3 points.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Sack Wenger!!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Hard luck goons, the better side won


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 20, 2010)

i had a bad feeling about this game. gutted. quite funny watching the prof lose his cool and start cursing in french, tho.

still, it was a lame way to throw 3 points and top spot away, especially to those cunts.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

twentythreedom said:


> i had a bad feeling about this game. gutted. quite funny watching the prof lose his cool and start cursing in french, tho.
> 
> still, it was a lame way to throw 3 points and top spot away, especially to those cunts.


 
Us cunts enjoyed very much, thanks again


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2010)

TruXta said:


> You lot should be fucking livid! What a way to waste an easy 3 points.


 too numb to be livid,what the fuck was Fabregas thinking  giving away a cheap penalty like that,a great chance to go top of the league thrown away in a gutless 2nd half


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 20, 2010)

After a hard day at work I come home to this.... First home defeat against the arch enemy in a generation....it really doesnt get any worse.

What the fucks happened to our home form.....


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2010)

Koscielny turning out to be another one of Wenger's defensive duds oh for another Adams,Keown etc


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> given that spuds now have an injury list longer than ours, and given thaqt Nasri completely took the piss out of the whole England team last night, I am soooo looking forward to this NLD



I know it's predictable but its a joy to quote this!

Gomes made him look a lot better than his silly refusal of a handshake did


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2010)

I think today's game showed that it's always best to leave the gloating until the game has actually finished.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 20, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Koscielny turning out to be another one of Wenger's defensive duds oh for another Adams,Keown etc


 
How about a Gallas 

_I'll leave you in peace now_.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 20, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> given that spuds now have an injury list longer than ours, and given thaqt Nasri completely took the piss out of the whole England team last night, I am soooo looking forward to this NLD


,that is all


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 22, 2010)

just one word:* BOLLOCKS!*


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2010)

it quieter than deathstar in here...


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 23, 2010)

It'll belivelier after our Adventures On The Algarve tonight (or wherrever, that's the only bit of Portugal I know)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2010)

Lost his way, run out of ideas; Dead Man Walking:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9217880.stm


----------



## MrSki (Nov 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Lost his way, run out of ideas; Dead Man Walking:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9217880.stm


 
More like someone who is well pissed off.

The season is not over yet. We are third in the table two points off the lead & all to play for. 

It took seventeen years for fuck sake. 

When I was a kid both teams were roughly equal & I used to bet with Spuds mates as to who would finish top each season. I had to stop because it became too one sided.

Maybe now that Spurs seem to be a top five team like they always claimed it will be a fair bet.


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats a great goal to make it 2-0.  Bad ref though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

what a total fucking balls up...


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 23, 2010)

chronic refereeing - how that wasn't a penalty is beyond me or how the guy escaped a yellow card for the foul on Eboue

we have a terrible record in Portugal - we obviously can't play against peasants


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

Vintage Wenger whining this.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 23, 2010)

he is 100% correct - it was a penalty - Eboue was booked in the first half for playing the ball, Djourou was booked for playing the ball, Denilson was booked for a tug and yet when said peasant nearly buckles Eboue's knee - ermmm nothing


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> he is 100% correct - it was a penalty - Eboue was booked in the first half for playing the ball, Djourou was booked for playing the ball, Denilson was booked for a tug and yet when said peasant nearly buckles Eboue's knee - ermmm nothing


 
LOL.  I especially liked his complaint that Braga were too defensive.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 23, 2010)

you obviously dont watch much football - fair enough


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> you obviously dont watch much football - fair enough


 
obviously, I mean the idea that a team that got beat six nil the last time they faced you might be a bit more defensive this time is clearly bollocks.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 23, 2010)

agricola said:


> obviously, I mean the idea that a team that got beat six nil the last time they faced you might be a bit more defensive this time is clearly bollocks.


 
and just what did that have to do with the season#'s most blatant penalty not to be given - which was the main bone of contention and the useless officials behind the goal


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> and just what did that have to do with the season#'s most blatant penalty not to be given - which was the main bone of contention and the useless officials behind the goal


 
About as much as you claiming i dont watch much football because I found his bitterness amusing.  In any case, the first complaint out of his mouth on the Sky interview was that Braga played in their own half.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 23, 2010)

Peasants, lol


----------



## tarannau (Nov 23, 2010)

Blimey. And Fabregas seemingly injured too. Not a blinding night by any standards - bet their were some disappointed faces in the pub (again) after the game.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 23, 2010)

agricola said:


> About as much as you claiming i dont watch much football because I found his bitterness amusing.  In any case, the first complaint out of his mouth on the Sky interview was that Braga played in their own half.


 
which was true - you seem to have a problem with truths


----------



## agricola (Nov 23, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> which was true - you seem to have a problem with truths


 
so you are telling me how much football i watch now?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 23, 2010)

they always fall to pieces in november. fucking bastard november.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well that was fucking underwhelming,have to win our last game against Partisan at home to be sure of qualifying for the next round.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 24, 2010)

agricola said:


> so you are telling me how much football i watch now?


 
it would appear...not enough


----------



## agricola (Nov 24, 2010)

gunneradt said:


> it would appear...not enough


 
yes, otherwise what you say would make sense.  somehow i think not enough football has ever been played for that to happen though.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 24, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Well that was fucking underwhelming,have to win our last game against Partisan at home to be sure of qualifying for the next round.


 
Probably wont need to win tho Im sure we will be able to manage.  Suspect van Persie will play this weekend.  God knows where Vermaelen and Diaby have gone.  Though Denilson has played this season it was his switch off at the back that cost us the match - apart from the ref that is.  All over if we had got the penalty with not long left.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a wonder he has this much  bad luck with referees every season and in every tournament. You couldn't odds that much misfortune, could you.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 24, 2010)

at all costs, we have GOt to stop switching off at key moments. too fucking complacent - _again_.


----------



## g force (Nov 24, 2010)

The penalty non decision was a joke but that doesn't mask a piss poor performance against decidedly average competition. That and risking Cesc which has backfired.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 24, 2010)

g force said:


> The penalty non decision was a joke but that doesn't mask a piss poor performance against decidedly average competition. That and risking Cesc which has backfired.


see, that's the thing. moaning about decisions that haven't gone your way is a classic strategy to deflect from the more central and pressing issue, which is the lack of ability to make any kind of meaningful breakthrough despite having ~70% possession for at least three quarters of the match. bendter was his usual self, putting himself about but moves breaking down whenever he got involved, wilshere seemed to go into his shell a little when he made a couple of poor passes, walcott was ineffectual if i'm being kind, fab injury is a disaster and now we've lost eboue?!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this..... sense I'm seeing displayed here? First it was "ooh, the other teams are being nasty to us", then "the refs have got it in for us". What has changed?


----------



## mattie (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought Braga got away with constant niggling fouls all night.  It's a tactic that seems to work very well against Arsenal.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2010)

g force said:


> The penalty non decision was a joke but that doesn't mask a piss poor performance against decidedly average competition. That and risking Cesc which has backfired.


 
Yup, they're towards the bottom in their league and we should be beating them. Last night was unacceptable, regardless of reffing. 

Why do we always lose two in a row?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 24, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> at all costs, we have GOt to stop switching off at key moments. too fucking complacent - _again_.


A draw woulda seen us qualify last night,shoulda been able to hang on for the last 10 mins,I wish Wenger was a bit more taticially cuter and pragmatic sometimes


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 24, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Is this..... sense I'm seeing displayed here? First it was "ooh, the other teams are being nasty to us", then "the refs have got it in for us". What has changed?


 
Tackling, there's too much tackling. Especially by teams from up north. Don't worry though, the youth are coming through, loads of them.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2010)

mattie said:


> I thought Braga got away with constant niggling fouls all night.  It's a tactic that seems to work very well against Arsenal.


 
Yeah and when we give back we're the "dirty" team...Go figure....


----------



## chieftain (Nov 25, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah and when we give back we're the "dirty" team...Go figure....


 
Dirty gooners


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2010)

5 red cards and counting.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

music to my ears, about time we started biting back


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep, it's impressive as hell - pass the ball in midfield 40 times and then tackle two-footed when you lose the ball.

Why don't goons ever question Wenger's tactical genius when it's plainly as naive as his view of goalkeepers?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

on that subject (keepers), I really shouldn't, and it's wrong to mock the afflicted, but FA INVESTIGATES DELIBERATE ALMUNIA


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2010)

@ Streathamite-  You're not exactly top of the Fair Play League, so I'd appreciate it if you stopped being so hypocritical about tackling and the physical side of footie. Unless of course you think it's fine that other times (northern teams?) tackle the shit out of your players.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

TruXta said:


> @ Streathamite-  You're not exactly top of the Fair Play League, so I'd appreciate it if you stopped being so hypocritical about tackling and the physical side of footie. Unless of course you think it's fine that other times (northern teams?) tackle the shit out of your players.


jesus, you want it both ways don'tcha? We can either complain when other teams go wildly OTT and try to kick us out of games (as has happened repeatedly, and not something which is in the game's best interests, I'd say) or we can kick back. We're now doing the latter, but of our red cards only wilshere's was a real horror tackle, to compare with the ones which have broken the legs of eduardo, diaby, ramsey, nasri....the rest were simply clumsy, silly, or over-punished. please show me an arsenal tackle to match the one Henry DIDN'T get sent off for.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 25, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> the rest were simply clumsy, silly, or over-punished.



No bias there I see!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 25, 2010)

TruXta said:


> No bias there I see!


no, there isn't. did you actually watch any of the incidents in question? I did. The yellow that led to Koscielny's second red, for instance, was ridiculous


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 25, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> music to my ears, about time we started biting back


 
Indeed, if you cant beat them, beat them harder.

'bout time we stopped being a bunch of fucking wimps....


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2010)

Well done on getting to grips with the culture and traditions of English football. Mention it to the manager if you get a chance.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 26, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Well done on getting to grips with the culture and traditions of English football. Mention it to the manager if you get a chance.


I hate to point the blindingly obvious out to you, but according to your post #476 on this thread, we don't need to! do sort it out.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2010)

Uh-oh.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, okay then. Could still end 3 all I suppose.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2010)

2-3. Damn you're sloppy in the back.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 27, 2010)

Balls.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2010)

Much better,almost threw it away again though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2010)

bit nail biting but a good result all the same.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 27, 2010)

TruXta said:


> 2-3. Damn you're sloppy in the back.


 
Ahh.. another fan of sexy football


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 28, 2010)

rubbish defending _again_, but otherwise much improved


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2010)

Somebody should tell or players that the cigar gets lighted after 90 mins not 45....


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 29, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Somebody should tell or players that the cigar gets lighted after 90 mins not 45....


tbfr, they didn't collapse this time, albeit mainly due to chamakh


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 30, 2010)

I dont think the problem was with a collapse as such. We just seem to think the games won (or drawn) and start to drift and not keep tight. However you're right, much better than against the Spuds or Braga......


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 30, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We just seem to think the games won (or drawn) and start to drift and not keep tight.


ah, yer right. _criminal_ complacency and loss of concetration


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2010)

With United losing, will Wenger have a better chance of winning something this season?


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 30, 2010)

really could have been 10 tonight - Vela and walcott could have scored God knows how many each

The big Pole barely had a shot to save


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 1, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> With United losing, will Wenger have a better chance of winning something this season?


it couldn't have panned out better for us so far, tbh


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 2, 2010)

there's no way your defence will deal with the twin Scotland/Priskin threat!


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2010)

We need revenge for 1978.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 2, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> We need revenge for 1978.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


>






That was a bad day.....






(  )


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you care about the Carling cup now then?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 3, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> there's no way your defence will deal with the twin Scotland/Priskin threat!


ooh how _terrifying_!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> there's no way your defence will deal with the twin Scotland/Priskin threat!


 
Scotland vs Clichy & Priskin  vs Koscielny   

Against these two clowns I reckon your prediction is far more accurate than you think. Best of luck.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a Tractor Boy mate and have learnt a thing or two about them, and they are not to be underestimated. Roy is a motivational manager and he could have them wound up enough to beat us.

Should be a good game.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 4, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> ooh how _terrifying_!


 
hehe, I like the look of Tamas these days actually. West Brom found him a handful anyway...


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2010)

Despite losing at home to Newcastle,WBA and the Spuds somehow we're top of the league ATM woo-hoo,another sphincter tightening match today by all accounts


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 4, 2010)

just got back from the Grove and (indeed) it was butt clenching at times. As usual we took tthe first half and trailed off in the second...But a win's a win. 

Top of the League!!


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 4, 2010)

some goals..

http://www.coupfranc.fr/2010/12/04/buts-et-double-samir-nasri-lors-darsenal-fulham/


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 5, 2010)

Nasri and his dancing feet


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 6, 2010)

super sam, the bloke's ON FIRE!
But the same old arsenal flaws - over-elaboration in attack, failure to kill teams off, defensive sloppiness. against better teams than fulham, those flaws will destroy us


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 6, 2010)

United away a week today,they'll be nice and refreshed for that having had a 2 wk break assuming they won't be putting out their strongest squad for the mid-week Champs League game


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 9, 2010)

The sooner Tommy V is back the better,the Koscielny Squillaci combo v the likes of Messi,Ronaldo etc is a bit


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 9, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> The sooner Tommy V is back the better,the Koscielny Squillaci combo v the likes of Messi,Ronaldo etc is a bit


 
I think we need a total re-think about our defence. I cannot belive how badly we are playing at the moment. Yesterday was a joke.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 10, 2010)

Wenger simply HAS to buy a CB in jan. I rekon we should bid whatever it takes for Gary cahill


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2010)

Gary Cahill?

He's shite.

We need Jan Vertonghen.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2010)

Evra's dialling it up already. Can't wait for Monday.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 10, 2010)

yeah,saw he'd been opening his gob


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 10, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> Wenger simply HAS to buy a CB in jan. I rekon we should bid whatever it takes for Gary cahill


 He needs to do summit,we're kinda winging it atm,expecting the forwards to overcompensate for a poor defense is going to blow up in our faces sooner rather than later,I'll be pleasantly surprised if we're still top after the Manure,Chelsea games over the next few weeks.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds a bit daft calling a club in crisis when they are topping the table. 

Just hope the good away form continues on Monday & then will top the league regardless of games in hand.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Evra called youse out good and proper, the lad can't help but speak the truth.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2010)

Get to fuck. How's Evans working out for you then, twatface?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 11, 2010)

TruXta said:


> Get to fuck. How's Evans working out for you then, twatface?


 
he's had a serious dip in form no doubt, thankfully he's not a starter for United, though he'd walk into that Arsenal back four.

Arsenal are a nothing team these days, the last trophy was an FA Cup they stole by a penalty shoot out.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 11, 2010)

Not all Man(U$A!) players have a bizarre (almost psychotic) hate for us as is the case with the ex-French captain (snigger)



> Manchester United winger Nani says that table-topping Arsenal are a bigger threat to his side for the Premier League title than Chelsea this season.



http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=850888&sec=england&cc=5739


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 11, 2010)

While you're here revol, some thoughts from your Manager.



> he United manager still sees the same passing style. It is just that Wenger is trying to incorporate a more robust approach, as they used to do when Tony Adams was in his pomp.
> 
> "I think they'll still try to play the attractive football Arsene believes in, but there's definitely been a slight change" Ferguson told www.manutd.com.
> 
> ...



http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...11/SOCCER_Man_Utd_Ferguson.html&TEAMHD=soccer


----------



## revol68 (Dec 11, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> While you're here revol, some thoughts from your Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...11/SOCCER_Man_Utd_Ferguson.html&TEAMHD=soccer



jesus, surely you're aren't soo thick as to not know when Fergie is blowing smoke up your arse? If youse were a real threat he wouldn't offer such platitudes.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 12, 2010)

A quiet day out at the match

Not so much the Arsenal 2010-2011 Season Thread, but more the Arsenal 1979-1980 Season Thread

Posted on the thread for no other reasons than the fact I thought some Arsenal fans - or any old school footie fan, for that matter - might find it of interest, and because I'm on a lonely mission to raise the profile of the late, great radical journalist, Ian Walker.


----------



## Roonster (Dec 12, 2010)

I rekon the Gooners will get nowt at Old Trafford.. United will go top.. that's all I need to know


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 12, 2010)

revol68 said:


> he's had a serious dip in form no doubt, thankfully he's not a starter for United, though he'd walk into that Arsenal back four.
> Arsenal are a nothing team these days, the last trophy was an FA Cup they stole by a penalty shoot out.


and we are where in the league, relative to you?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> and we are where in the league, relative to you?


 
one point ahead having played a game more...


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> jesus, surely you're aren't soo thick as to not know when Fergie is blowing smoke up your arse? If youse were a real threat he wouldn't offer such platitudes.


 
Unlike you and your peculiar form of arrested development, most people move on in life (you know get "mature"). 

I’ve seen a palpable thawing of relations between SAF and AW and belive SAFs words are genuine. If you actually went to the games, you’ll read in tonights programme SAFs plea to the crowd on AWs behalf.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> and we are where in the league, relative to you?


 
Should we just stop and give you the title now, or would you rather play until May?


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Should we just stop and give you the title now, or would you rather play until May?


If you actually _bothered_ to read the thread and get the context, you'll find I was responding to revol68's assertion that 


> Arsenal are a nothing team these days, the last trophy was an FA Cup they stole by a penalty shoot out.


In other words, a 'nothing' team is ahead of yours and atop the league. D'oh!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Unlike you and your peculiar form of arrested development, most people move on in life (you know get "mature").
> 
> I’ve seen a palpable thawing of relations between SAF and AW and belive SAFs words are genuine. If you actually went to the games, you’ll read in tonights programme SAFs plea to the crowd on AWs behalf.


 
if i went to games in the future I would be able to know things that you and I already know before actually going to the game hmmmm.

there has been a thawing, yes, a small part being that Fergie is just chilling a bit as he gets older but the larger part is that Arsenal are now a nothing team, no real threat to United.

apparently there is going to be nearly thirty of them Chilean miners watching the game at Old Trafford at the invitation of Bobby Charlton, though Wenger has asked a private audience with them.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> If you actually _bothered_ to read the thread and get the context, you'll find I was responding to revol68's assertion that
> 
> In other words, a 'nothing' team is ahead of yours and atop the league. D'oh!


 
Fuck me, calm your lil knickers, precious.

I was just having a laugh with you.

Arsenal. Serious Business.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2010)

It is


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> there has been a thawing, yes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> It is



Not you AS WELL?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 13, 2010)

iROBOT;11330274][QUOTE=revol68 said:


> there has been a thawing, yes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 13, 2010)

revol68;11330318][QUOTE=iROBOT;11330274][QUOTE=revol68 said:


> there has been a thawing, yes,
> 
> Thanks Wenger.


 
Pot-calling-kettle...lolz


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 13, 2010)

revol68 said:


> the last trophy was an FA Cup they stole by a penalty shoot out.



lol, glad it still hurts


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 13, 2010)

Roonster said:


> I rekon the Gooners will get nowt at Old Trafford.. United will go top.. that's all I need to know


 
You know that's not much of a revelation coming from a geezer called “roonster”


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not you AS WELL?


 
sorry(ish)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 13, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> sorry(ish)


 
Pffft, don't be sorry, not even "ish". 

I have to spend a good deal of Xmas at the home of Arsenal fans, so I'll be praying quietly.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

Hm. Saw the last 15 of the 1st half, you look like you're struggling in mid-field without Fab.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 13, 2010)

Business as usual then.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 13, 2010)

Well that was a big load of nothing,about as much cutting edge as a jelly,5 defeats before Xmas,real title- winning form there,ah well Carling cup and 3rd place it is then this season


----------



## revol68 (Dec 14, 2010)

jesus, I don't think I've seen a one nil where I was in so little fear of the opposition equalising, Arsenal were fucking awful, more threat of HIV from a lesbian than them scoring.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> jesus, I don't think I've seen a one nil where I was in so little fear of the opposition equalising, Arsenal were fucking awful, more threat of HIV from a lesbian than them scoring.



Although I hate to admit this (revol being one of the most dislikable of posters) but this is spot on.

Still, in this peculiar season, we still stand second with five defeats...Odd.

On the plus side, Chesny did very well, could have been much worse without his saves. I've been saying this for some time, but he is our best keeper regardless of age.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 14, 2010)

Best team won but god it was a dire game. Hopefully Chelsea can do us a favour - although I doubt it on their current form. Still lots of footy left to play though, and we didn't really deserve to be so high up the table so lets see what happens.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2010)

That game was awful.  And I say that after seeing West Ham this season.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> That game was awful.  And I say that after seeing West Ham this season.


 
Might be worth putting this opinion on the Man U thread as it was they who defended with nine booting the ball at every opportunity to the ineffective Rooney. It was like playing against Blackburn with better players....

Not that I'm moaning, they used the tactics that won them the game and we couldnt deal with it on the night.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2010)

That's as close as I've seen Man U come to Parking the Bus.  And it was at home.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

You must have been watching a diferent game to me last night, but in the end it was an easy win for us, why exert the players when there was no need?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> That's as close as I've seen Man U come to Parking the Bus.  And it was at home.


 
Yeah, it worked, but I've never seen them do that, suppose that's a form of compliment. At least we didnt get booted off the field as has been the case in the recent past.


----------



## mattie (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> You must have been watching a diferent game to me last night, but in the end it was an easy win for us, why exert the players when there was no need?


 
No, iR had it about right.

No bother with them doing what was required, but not what I anticipated from Man U.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> You must have been watching a diferent game to me last night, but in the end it was an easy win for us, why exert the players when there was no need?


 
I'd like to think that I watch games and form an honest opinion, regardless of my support for Arsenal and mattie seems to agree, so it's just not me and my Gooner myopia...


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

mattie said:


> No, iR had it about right.
> 
> No bother with them doing what was required, but not what I anticipated from Man U.


 
didn't see it that way myself, neither team played well, but I thought that we had more attempts on goal and until the last 15 minutes or so just as much or slightly more of the ball, you would expect Arsenal to make a bid towards the end as they were the losing team.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> I'd like to think that I watch games and form an honest opinion, regardless of my support for Arsenal and mattie seems to agree, so it's just not me and my Gooner myopia...


 
Not calling you myopic, just pointing out that I think you are wrong in this instance.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Not calling you myopic, just pointing out that I think you are wrong in this instance.


 
So far it's two against one.

Please do have your opinion (by all means) but in counter, doesnt mean I'll agree with you just because it's how "you saw it". However I agree that both sides didnt have a great game.

Would be interested in other peoples (non Gooner/Manc) on the tactics from both sides....


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone know a website for the match stats?  Tried googling for one but not had any luck.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Anyone know a website for the match stats?  Tried googling for one but not had any luck.



Some basic ones here

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9268578.stm


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Some basic ones here
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/9268578.stm


 
Thanks. that website actually gives United more % of possesion, more shot on goal and more corners.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

This gives Arsenal 53% possession and 51% territorial advantage, with Man U on more chances on goal, but if you pack the defence and play on the break, that's not surprising.

http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3329058,00.html

Wouldnt get too worked up over football stats though.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Thanks. that website actually gives United more % of possesion, more shot on goal and more corners.



Yeah The Arse had more shots OFF target though!


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> This gives Arsenal 53% possession, with Man U on more chances on goal, but if you pack the defence and play on the break, that's not surprising.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3329058,00.html
> 
> Wouldnt get too worked up over football stats though.


 
Just suprised to hear that you thought we played a defensive game, i actually thought myself that Arsenal had slightly more of the ball but put that down to the fact that it was because you were losing the game and so were more likely to go for goal in the last 10 or 15 minutes, I was suprised at how few real chances your lot had throughout the game and I think Wenger had a point about the pitch, it looked very slippy.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 14, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Yeah The Arse had more shots OFF target though!


 
And committed more fouls


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> Just suprised to hear that you thought we played a defensive game, i actually thought myself that Arsenal had slightly more of the ball but put that down to the fact that it was because you were losing the game and so were more likely to go for goal in the last 10 or 15 minutes, I was suprised at how few real chances your lot had throughout the game and I think Wenger had a point about the pitch, it looked very slippy.



Not just I, others think that you played a defensive game. 

Your other points were obvious during the game so agree with you on the overall Arsenal performance.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2010)

Both teams were poor,they were less poor than us sadly,might we have solved our goalkeeper conundrum with Szczesny? Wasn't at fault for the goal and looked assured making his league debut at OT,anyway could be the end of Almooney


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2010)

Another "moral victory", eh? 

I really enjoyed the game, was on the edge of my seat for most of it. I thought we _just_ about nicked the first half, but the 2nd could've gone either way.

Szczesny was excellent in his debut.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2010)

Our recent record agin United and Chelsea reads Played 11, lost 10, drawn 1.Summit going wrong somewhere


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2010)

revol68 said:


> more threat of HIV from a lesbian than them scoring.


more threat of youse being likable ,charming and amusing than us scoring last night


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Our recent record agin United and Chelsea reads Played 11, lost 10, drawn 1.Summit going wrong somewhere


 
Definitely something odd, there.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 14, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Definitely something odd, there.


Up to a few seasons ago we had a pretty decent record against both of them,that's what happens when you lose players like Viera,Adams Bercamp etc and not replace them properly


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 14, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Up to a few seasons ago we had a pretty decent record against both of them,that's what happens when you lose players like Viera,Adams Bercamp etc and not replace them properly


 
I guess.

I'd have said certainly in the last couple of seasons that you've increased the level of "steel" in the side, in the sense that it's far less easy to kick Arsenal off the ball than it was once _perceived_. I thought last night that you really lacked a cutting edge upfront. Chamakh looks ok, is decent holding up the ball and linking play, but my guess would that he's not going to scare an opposition in the way Drogba might, for example. And Van Persie didn't really have enough time to make an impression.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a sobering thought that if we'd beaten the Chavs and Man U once each we would have won the EPL last season.

As Wenger says is something to do with the minds of the players as they have the ability. 

This is a complex that need to be addressed.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Deareg said:


> And committed more fouls



I'm impressed; I thought they didn't like tackles.

Scholes not playing massaged the stats though.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2010)

Cesc is going home again, you've got Barcelona in the Champions League boys.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 17, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2010)

ah well, all over for another season......


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck.

Saw their game over the weekend....We dont stand a chance on present form.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Saw their game over the weekend....We dont stand a chance on present form.


 
Chin up lad, never say never and all that.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 17, 2010)

oh bugger, ah well, frees us up for a push for domestic honours


----------



## revol68 (Dec 17, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> oh bugger, ah well, frees us up for a push for domestic honours


 
it's that kind of spirit that sums up why Arsenal haven't won shit in 5 years.


----------



## mattie (Dec 17, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's that kind of spirit that sums up why Arsenal haven't won shit in 5 years.


 
What insight.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 17, 2010)

If we'd drawn Barca, I'd be pretty much accepting defeat about now.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 17, 2010)

chieftain said:


> Chin up lad, never say never and all that.


 
If you was how Barca played over the last weekend and (especially) against Real Madrid then I think you'd feel the same.

However you are right a lot can happen in two months, but on present form, not a chance. 

It'll be a spectacular game, as last year's were.

ETA: I really dont think there's a single team in England that can beat them right now. They'd walk the EPL (IMHO)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2010)

That's what we get for finishing 2nd in a pretty easy qualifying group


----------



## marshall (Dec 17, 2010)

Just watch, we'll win this.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 17, 2010)

marshall said:


> Just watch, we'll win this.



For your own sake go down the bookies and stick cash on. The feeling of self satisfaction is one thing but a wad of cash is another.

It can all go pear shaped this season but as the old geezer in the bookies used to say when I was a nipper "you never know man. You never fucking know"

I am going to have to put a £1 yankee on but you never know... 

Trouble is that in the real world you do.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2010)

At least once our European advertures are put to bed for another season we can concentrate on the League Cup


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 18, 2010)

Barca didn't even get to the Final last season of course, and it is a cup comp from now on - 180 minutes not an end-of-season league table. Unfortunately for the goons that means tactics becomes very  important and Wenger is about as good on tactics as he is on 'keepers.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Wenger is about as good on tactics as he is on 'keepers.


He's about as good on tactics as Bagpuss is on his tax affairs....allegedly


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9301881.stm
The Japanese Cristiano Ronaldo apparently


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 19, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9301881.stm
> The Japanese Cristiano Ronaldo apparently


 
I know you're not allowed to generalise on Urban, but the Japanese as a nation don't seem capable of producing someone with an ego quite big enough to fit that description.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Barca didn't even get to the Final last season of course, and it is a cup comp from now on - 180 minutes not an end-of-season league table. Unfortunately for the goons that means tactics becomes very  important and Wenger is about as good on tactics as he is on 'keepers.


 
Or Redknapp on defending.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 20, 2010)

Well from parts of this video he looks like he has some good pace.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 20, 2010)

revol68 said:


> it's that kind of spirit that sums up why Arsenal haven't won shit in 5 years.


given that i'm just a fan with intermittent ticket access, rather than a member of the first XI, i doubt it somewhat


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 20, 2010)

http://thegoonblog.com/2010/12/ronaldinho-ronaldo-cech-were-nearly-gooners/
 if true


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Apparently youse are signing Bale for £32 million in the summer if he agrees wages. And that'll be your entire transfer budget spent.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2010)

Good 1st half,all over them like a rash,lets hope they play with the same intensity in the 2nd half.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2010)

2-0 nice start to the 2nd half,sorry make that 3-0


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

fucking great game.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 27, 2010)

I was hoping for a draw but will settle for a gooners win as it should near enough finish chelsea off.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2010)

3-1 ,when they scored I though "Uh hu here comes the 2nd half collapse" six points for Chelsea from their last eight games,thats pretty shocking for them,taxi for Ancelotti


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 28, 2010)

fuck off chelsea


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...miliate-Arsenal-Emirates-vows-John-Terry.html
Poor little "mans man" JT


----------



## Kaye (Dec 28, 2010)

Every fucker I live near is crowing. They still think they're winning the league. They're not.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 28, 2010)

Impressive transformation from reactive to proactive defending. You just cant hold back off the ball and hope the other team makes mistakes. You need to press and force them into errors, this is what we did yesterday thougout the 90 mins.

Thought the whole team did very well were focussed defended as an entire team and (importantly) didn't look scared.

This mentality needs to stick.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 29, 2010)

Its worth reminding yourself just how good Nasri has been this season here: http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/free-video-arsenal-s-goals-of-the-year


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2010)

Wigan,Birmingham away and Citeh at home over the next 7 days,a return of 7 points from that lot wouldn't be a bad result


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 29, 2010)

The way we played against chavski - if we'd done that in just half of our defeat games we'd be comfortable league leaders. We tracked back well, defended strongly, pressed chelsea, closed them out AND took our chances.
Now we just need to do so every game....


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 29, 2010)

Too much fucking  around with the squad cost us 2 points tonight,8 fucking unnecesary changes ffs!!!!! why did'nt he play the team from Mon night,keep the momentum going.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 30, 2010)

stupidest team in the league.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 30, 2010)

Beware the tinkerman


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 30, 2010)

Can understand keeping a squad fresh by rotation but ffs they've had a 2 wk break up to the Chelsea game due to the weather situation


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 30, 2010)

Apart from a substandard second half, we were a bit unlucky. 

Imagine the press coverage this morning if we had got a penalty from blatant dive and an un-warded penalty for EXACTLY the same situation that the Spuds were given one (free kick, ball hits hand of one of the wall members in the area). Crappy double standards in refereeing and press coverage.

So lets get this into perspective, one of their goals was awarded due to a dive (which was outside the box anyway!) and the other an own goal and THAT non penalty. This sort of shit will happen during a season.

However the second half was crap and we seemed to have gone back to our bad old ways regardless of the shite referee. On the bright side at least we didnt lose as we did last season there, so progress (of sorts).

Brums going to be a stern test.


----------



## stupid kid (Dec 30, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> Apparently youse are signing Bale for £32 million in the summer if he agrees wages. And that'll be your entire transfer budget spent.


 
That's one of the best transfer rumours I've read in ages. Shame they won't be signing Rooney as well.


----------



## Streathamite (Dec 30, 2010)

iROBOT said:


> Apart from a substandard second half, we were a bit unlucky.
> 
> Imagine the press coverage this morning if we had got a penalty from blatant dive and an un-warded penalty for EXACTLY the same situation that the Spuds were given one (free kick, ball hits hand of one of the wall members in the area). Crappy double standards in refereeing and press coverage.
> 
> ...


/\/\/\/\
this. Wigan are better than their league placing, IMO


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 30, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> That's one of the best transfer rumours I've read in ages. Shame they won't be signing Rooney as well.


 
I have an ultra reliable source on this, and I definitely didn't just make it up, then substantiate it by quoting myself as the source on different forums/media across the internet to troll all the Spurs fans I know.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 1, 2011)

More like it,3 points against Man City on Wed will make it a very good Christmas


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 2, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Apparently youse are signing Bale for £32 million in the summer if he agrees wages. And that'll be your entire transfer budget spent.


 
what is a 'youse'?  sounds like some creature that inhabits the plains in Africa.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah, leave them to it. It's funny; they're like kids on the bus trying out their Jafaican accents.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2011)

Brilliant performance yesterday,Brum have only lost once at home in summit like 29 games


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 4, 2011)

good, solid, display, no losing concentration at vital minutes, no kamikaze stuff at the back, should have convereted more chances but still sets us up nicely for Man Arab


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> good, solid, display, no losing concentration at vital minutes, no kamikaze stuff at the back, should have convereted more chances but still sets us up nicely for Man Arab



We're without David Silva tonight which is worrying. We'll see what Adam Johnson is made of.
Doubt you'll get to boo Adebayor


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2011)

A great night.........for Yanited


----------



## mitochondria (Jan 5, 2011)

it is ironic that the best football Arsenal played in a long time ends up in 0:0

Song was immense


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 5, 2011)

can't see shitty winning anything playing like that....load of bollocks though draw was good for Utd


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 5, 2011)

I do love Song. Even with his beard.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

Frustrating, Joe Harts a player.

Funny that they spend something approaching one billion sterling and all they can do is park the buss. I suppose we should take it as compliment. 

Clean sheets a positive, two in a row. More of that please.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> can't see shitty winning anything playing like that....load of bollocks though draw was good for Utd


A  disgracefully negative performance from Shitty but we did'nt have the guile to break through it


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

They havent beaten us since 1975 at Highbury/Grove. Thought I'd just throw that one in.  

I'm still positive, that was a good performance only being stopped by the goalie (their MOM) and the goal posts.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2011)

8 points out of 12 over Chrimbo and NY ,could be worse,could be Liverpool or Chelsea


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> 8 points out of 12 over Chrimbo and NY ,*could be worse,could be Liverpool or Chelsea*


 
that (indeed) is the mantra for this season.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought their player Woodwork had a great game


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I thought their player Woodwork had a great game


 
lol, yeah and he was their cheapest player.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> They havent beaten us since 1975 at Highbury/Grove. Thought I'd just throw that one in.
> 
> I'm still positive, that was a good performance only being stopped by the goalie (their MOM) and the goal posts.



11 times in 115 years

1975 ARSENAL 2-3 MANCHESTER CITY
1971 ARSENAL 1-2 MANCHESTER CITY
1963 ARSENAL 2-3 MANCHESTER CITY
1954 ARSENAL 2-3 MANCHESTER CITY
1936 ARSENAL 1-3 MANCHESTER CITY
1921 ARSENAL 0-1 MANCHESTER CITY
1912 ARSENAL 0-4 MANCHESTER CITY
1910 ARSENAL 0-1 MANCHESTER CITY
1899 ARSENAL 0-1 MANCHESTER CITY
1897 ARSENAL 1-2 MANCHESTER CITY
1895 ARSENAL 0-1 MANCHESTER CITY


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> 11 times in 115 years
> 
> 1975 ARSENAL 2-3 MANCHESTER CITY
> 1971 ARSENAL 1-2 MANCHESTER CITY
> ...



Thank God for dull posts


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2011)

All you new Arsenal fans who bitch and whine about teams playing boring football don't realise how lucky you are to be following the gooners now.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Thank God for dull posts



Hey, it raises your post count when you reply.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> All you new Arsenal fans who bitch and whine about teams playing boring football don't realise how lucky you are to be following the gooners now.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Hey, it raises your post count when you reply.


 
And brings back fond memories.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 5, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


>


 
No point hiding your eyes now.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> All you new Arsenal fans who bitch and whine about teams playing boring football don't realise how lucky you are to be following the gooners now.


 
We saw the error of our ways and so should others.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> 11 times in 115 years
> 
> 1975 ARSENAL 2-3 MANCHESTER CITY
> 1971 ARSENAL 1-2 MANCHESTER CITY
> ...


 
Shame the second word isnt "United"


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 6, 2011)

Deareg said:


> All you new Arsenal fans who bitch and whine about teams playing boring football don't realise how lucky you are to be following the gooners now.


I've been an Arsenal fan since 1975, and believe me I know how lucky we are with the current vintage!


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 6, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Funny that they spend something approaching one billion sterling and all they can do is park the buss. I suppose we should take it as compliment.


That's what I was thinking, all that money spent, players with those reputations, and they end up 'doing a bolton' (Allardyce era, that is).


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 6, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> That's what I was thinking, all that money spent, players with those reputations, and they end up 'doing a bolton' (Allardyce era, that is).


 
Yup another good one I read in the Standard today was Man C performance last night was like buying a Ferrari and only driving it in second gear.

I'm still shock at the amount of money they've spunked and they end up playing like Fat Sams Bolton (not the present Coyle Bolton, who I like, alot).


----------



## Deareg (Jan 6, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yup another good one I read in the Standard today was Man C performance last night was like buying a Ferrari and only driving it in second gear.
> 
> I'm still shock at the amount of money they've spunked and they end up playing like Fat Sams Bolton (not the present Coyle Bolton, who I like, alot).


 
Old habits die hard.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/08/glen-johnson-paul-merson
I bet Johnson wishes he was as "average" as the Merse,fucking overpaid toilet-seat stealing dick


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 9, 2011)

What's the difference between Nicklas Bendtnar and an ambitious person? 
An ambitious person has goals.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 12, 2011)

Well we got what we deserved from the 1st leg.......fuck all!!!!!,kudos to the Tractor boys esp after the mauling they got from Chelsea at the weekend


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 12, 2011)

don't mean to clutter up your thread. But we don't have one, soooooooo.

Oh my god. So fucking happy. Don't even care if you cane us at The Emirates    Wish I could have been there...


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done Lo S...Totally deserved that.

That was shit. Utterly complacent attitude and no pace and no conviction. This was a semi final, no team is a walk over in a semi final. Completely unprofessional and embarrassing.

Jesus....


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 12, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Well we got what we deserved from the 1st leg.......fuck all!!!!!,kudos to the Tractor boys esp after the mauling they got from Chelsea at the weekend


 
didnt play well

Goal was a yard offside at least


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 12, 2011)

Bendtnar can take his big fucking ego and fuck off,Arshavin,wtf dos he actually do?  I see him down on the team sheet but he just dissappears on the pitch,is he actually worth keeping just cause he might score the odd  spectacular goal?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2011)

we''ll spank em at home.

_ipshit_!?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> we''ll spank em at home.
> 
> _ipshit_!?


 

Yeah you'll have 65% of the possession. Whether you score or not that depends if Ipswich watch the Man City and Leeds videos and pay close attention.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> didnt play well
> 
> Goal was a yard offside at least


 
 we deserved it, had about 15 shots on goal as well, pity we didn't win by more


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2011)

and Cesc goes on the twat list http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/13/cesc-fabregas-ipswich-town-arsenal



> Priskin's goal was the result of one of numerous balls lofted over Arsenal's vulnerable backline, a tactic of which Fábregas was dismissive. "I don't know if it is long ball or it is a rugby kick but it worked for them," he said. "In England a lot of teams play like that and it works for them, they create chances like that and it is their football. I can only remember two opportunities for them but it was from a long, long ball because, playing football, they could not really get behind us or [get] attacking.
> 
> "We just have to put the ball on the floor and try to play football – that is what we do. I still think we played well. We were good enough but just did not put the ball in the back of the net. The result is a bit disappointing because I think we were the much better team. Credit to them because they played well but Arsenal made the football. The other team refused to play football. They were lucky to score in a long ball. But it was one of those nights and now we have to make it at the Emirates in two weeks' time."



This is why you never win anything. Wah wah wah, we played the better football. Except for the creating and scoring goals bit. Like somehow a defeat is invalid if the other team had less possession. Oh, and FYI, pass for the goal, 15m.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 14, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> This is why you never win anything. Wah wah wah, we played the better football. Except for the creating and scoring goals bit. Like somehow a defeat is invalid if the other team had less possession. Oh, and FYI, pass for the goal, 15m.



It's a heady combination of delusion, denial & ungraciousness.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 14, 2011)

Aye sometimes it's best to say nothing and let your football do the talking


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 14, 2011)

This thread is always so fucking depressing - seems to be the same old naysayers making the same boring points time and time again.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 14, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> This thread is always so fucking depressing - seems to be the same old naysayers making the same boring points time and time again.


I'm certainly not the same old naysayers! I'm a new naysayer. Not my fault if your captain can't accept that we beat you fair and square.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 14, 2011)

It's depressing because it's the same old story. Yes we play good football but with a defence like we have we are doomed. Arsene needs to realise he does not need to spend a shitload of cash like all the other clubs to get a couple of decent defenders and keeper. I reckon for 30 million we could get that. We are a good attacking side with a shit defence. Until that changes we are just going to hear the same old stuff over and over again.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 14, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm certainly not the same old naysayers! I'm a new naysayer. Not my fault if your captain can't accept that we beat you fair and square.


 
No, not you Lo Siento - you did beat us fair and square and well done. I dont think Fab said it wasn't fair either, in fact he said "Credit to them they played well" and then a load of guff about our own performance.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It's depressing because it's the same old story. Yes we play good football but with a defence like we have we are doomed. Arsene needs to realise he does not need to spend a shitload of cash like all the other clubs to get a couple of decent defenders and keeper. I reckon for 30 million we could get that. We are a good attacking side with a shit defence. Until that changes we are just going to hear the same old stuff over and over again.


 
agreed - same performances generating the same tired analysis...


----------



## mattie (Jan 14, 2011)

Upton Park this weekend boys.  

Tremble with fear.  We've actually got a left-back this time.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> Upton Park this weekend boys.
> 
> Tremble with fear.  We've actually got a left-back this time.


 
Who is crap.  Wayne Bridge has now conceded 2 identical penalties against us for different teams this season.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2011)

mattie said:


> Upton Park this weekend boys.
> 
> Tremble with fear.  We've actually got a left-back this time.


you were pants mate tbh.


----------



## mattie (Jan 16, 2011)

No shit, lads.


----------



## mitochondria (Jan 16, 2011)

Arsene should buy Sylvain Distin


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2011)

mattie said:


> Upton Park this weekend boys.
> 
> Tremble with fear.


Yeah, we trembled.
Then we woke up.
say '_ciao_, EPL'.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 16, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It's depressing because it's the same old story. Yes we play good football but with a defence like we have we are doomed. Arsene needs to realise he does not need to spend a shitload of cash like all the other clubs to get a couple of decent defenders and keeper. I reckon for 30 million we could get that. We are a good attacking side with a shit defence. Until that changes we are just going to hear the same old stuff over and over again.


agreed 100%


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9358390.stm
Time for Wenger to break open the piggy bank,I reckon Vermaelen's out for the rest of the season


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 17, 2011)

spend, Wenger, SPEND!!!!


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Yeah, we trembled.
> Then we woke up.
> say '_ciao_, EPL'.


 
Carling Cup final whooping it'll have to be.

We might have a right-back by then.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 17, 2011)

yup, and he might play just as pants!


----------



## mattie (Jan 17, 2011)

That would be difficult, but we're game.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2011)

A bloody good performance and result,Leeds away had all the look of a potential banana skin job


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that was a job well done. Cracking goal by leeds tho


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 20, 2011)

Good result in a hostile environment against a fired up and commited team.

Still looking dodgy at the back, they seemed to break us down a few times with ease but overall not bad.

Lots of home games coming up we need to buck up at the Grove and really push on.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 20, 2011)

Why is Bendnter still playing for us? It seems to go against Newtonian mechanics that he should be wearing an Arsenal shirt. He certainly seems to have no grasp of Newtonian mechanics and how footballs move on planets where the gravity strength is set at 1.0.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Good result in a hostile environment



Sounded a brilliant atmosphere. 5Live were raving about the home supports involvement and how its so lacking at many premiership grounds.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 20, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Sounded a brilliant atmosphere. 5Live were raving about the home supports involvement and how its so lacking at many premiership grounds.


 
didnt mean to give the impression that the Leeds fans were anything but superb, but they were very hostile towards the opposing team (as it should be)

I do think the Prem is less without Leeds, I wish them much luck in their pursuit of promotion.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 20, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> Why is Bendnter still playing for us? It seems to go against Newtonian mechanics that he should be wearing an Arsenal shirt. He certainly seems to have no grasp of Newtonian mechanics and how footballs move on planets where the gravity strength is set at 1.0.


 
Bentners a slow burner. He's not been great (for sure) but that cross for RvPs goal was sublime.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 20, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Bentners a slow burner. He's not been great (for sure) but that cross for RvPs goal was sublime.


 
Yes but - as I had to state to my Bendnter supporting mate - it was the only good thing he did in 90mins. His touch generally was poor, he was dispossessed and missed several good chances. If you reverse the roles on RvP's goal, there's no way Bendtner would have scored from that cross. 1 good cross in 90 mins doesn't justify his place afaic.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 20, 2011)

He's fit tho.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> Why is Bendnter still playing for us? It seems to go against Newtonian mechanics that he should be wearing an Arsenal shirt. He certainly seems to have no grasp of Newtonian mechanics and how footballs move on planets where the gravity strength is set at 1.0.


I'd certainly like to see him sold and a better, established, striker bought.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 20, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> didnt mean to give the impression that the Leeds fans were anything but superb, but they were very hostile towards the opposing team (as it should be)
> 
> I do think the Prem is less without Leeds, I wish them much luck in their pursuit of promotion.



Me too, I miss the "shirts off dirty Leeds" bastards!


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> He's fit tho.


 
haha - I always think he looks a bit like Simon Le Bon in the 80s. Still doesn't justify wearing the red&white though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done to the Arse. 

Thought you played very very well  - much better then at the emirates - and deserved the win -  we did well to give you a game. 

Easily superior to Spurs and Man u when we played them last season. 
Agree that Bentner was bobbins all evening - but that cross was devastating. Look forward to getting back to the prem and giving you a tougher test.

But how the fuck did you manage to lose to Ipswich?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 20, 2011)

What's happened to Arshavin? I thought he was supposed to be good. Played like Stephen Ireland last night.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 20, 2011)

nuffsaid said:


> Yes but - as I had to state to my Bendnter supporting mate - it was the only good thing he did in 90mins. His touch generally was poor, he was dispossessed and missed several good chances. If you reverse the roles on RvP's goal, there's no way Bendtner would have scored from that cross. 1 good cross in 90 mins doesn't justify his place afaic.



Yes, he was pants for the rest of the game. However I get the feeling that he'll do a "Ronaldo" and go from show pony to a race horse at around 24/25......I'd hate that to happen at another club. He is very talented, just not at the moment.



twistedAM said:


> What's happened to Arshavin? I thought he was supposed to be good. Played like Stephen Ireland last night.


 
Fuck knows, he's totally lost confidence. That skying of the ball out of the stadium when he should have scored was not good.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> What's happened to Arshavin? I thought he was supposed to be good. Played like Stephen Ireland last night.


he is good - very. he's just out of sorts a tad. his form will return


----------



## chieftain (Jan 21, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> he is good - very. he's just out of sorts a tad. his form will return


 
Imo: One of his problems is that he disappears for long spells during games and always has. He try's to do his stuff to deep most of the time. Good/Average at best with the odd good goal compared to say Scholes, Modric, Lampard, Gerrard and Cahill.

I quite like him but I just don't think the English game suits him in fairness.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Imo: One of his problems is that he disappears for long spells during games and always has. He try's to do his stuff to deep most of the time. Good/Average at best with the odd good goal compared to say Scholes, Modric, Lampard, Gerrard and Cahill.
> 
> I quite like him but I just don't think the English game suits him in fairness.


yeah, that's a pretty good sum up. too 'in and out of games', which is a pity considering he's got oodles of natural talent. I also don't think AW quite knows how to get the best out of him


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 22, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Imo: One of his problems is that he disappears for long spells during games and always has. He try's to do his stuff to deep most of the time. Good/Average at best with the odd good goal compared to say Scholes, Modric, Lampard, Gerrard and Cahill.
> 
> I quite like him but I just don't think the English game suits him in fairness.



yes that prolific scorer Modric.

Possibly the most one sided match Ive ever watched today.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2011)

RvP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2011)

Van de Man


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it me or are Wigan the most schizophrenic team in the EPL? brilliant one game, don't show up the next. fantastic RVP hat-trick tho


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2011)

please O Lord, let us not be as crap tonight as we were in the first leg....


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2011)

Further to my point earlier in the thread, why the hell is Wenger planning this?

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...nal-manager-arsene-wenger-reveals-interest-in

Why is he going to potentially going to spend £10,000,000 on a 17 year old midfielder when we need our defence sorting out?


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 25, 2011)

I know, it's bloody madness


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 26, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> please O Lord, let us not be as crap tonight as we were in the first leg....


Prayers were answered,Tractor boys made it hard for us but pressure told in the end "We're on our way to Wembly,our knees are all a trembly"


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 26, 2011)

Indeed, they played very well. But with the sheer amount of attacking runs we had I knew it was a matter of time. Bendtner's goal was fantastic. Why can't he do stuff like that every week?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Indeed, they played very well. But with the sheer amount of attacking runs we had I knew it was a matter of time. Bendtner's goal was fantastic. Why can't he do stuff like that every week?


If he did that more often he could justify his boastfull egotism,want the Spammers to win tonight,if we beat them in the final it would be revenge of a sort for 1980


----------



## mattie (Jan 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> If he did that more often he could justify his boastfull egotism,want the Spammers to win tonight,if we beat them in the final it would be revenge of a sort for 1980


 
Bring it on.



(We'll get reamed 5-0 now I've said that)


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes revenge for 1980 would be sweet esp' seeing as we got revenge for 1978
with Ipswich last night.

Good if not great performance, Bendy's goal was ace, but Jacks pass was visionary. Awesome talent.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> If he did that more often he could justify his boastfull egotism,want the Spammers to win tonight,if we beat them in the final it would be revenge of a sort for 1980


 
Bendtner's goal though was something that Chamakh could only ever dream of scoring.  Chamakh's real downfall is on the ground.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 26, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Prayers were answered,Tractor boys made it hard for us but pressure told in the end "We're on our way to Wembly,our knees are all a trembly"


we sure are! bendy's performance for  once as large as his ego and his mouth


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2011)

If Wenger thinks winning that tin pot will take the pressure off I suspect he's mistaken - if anything it only highlights the scale of decline over 10 years.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If Wenger thinks winning that tin pot will take the pressure off I suspect he's mistaken - if anything it only highlights the scale of decline over 10 years.


over TEN years? when do you think the invincibles were? And how well d'you think we were doing before AW?


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If Wenger thinks winning that tin pot will take the pressure off I suspect he's mistaken - if anything it only highlights the scale of decline over 10 years.


 
LOL (just read this)

So going from a 35,000 seater ground to 60,000 (sell out) ground is a "decline" in your eyes??

Fuck me you really are affected.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah, you normally talk more sense than that, LC


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2011)

I notice it wasn't a "tin pot" when Spurs were up for it, oh, 11 months ago... 

"proper trophy, meaningful, sure to help fill the coffers of the wonderful and mighty Levy..."

[/L_C]


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> yeah, you normally talk more sense than that, LC


Not on this thread he dos'nt,I bet the Spuds would love to have "suffered" our "decline" over the last 10yrs


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Van Der Sar retiring at the end of the season,apparently Wenger was interested in bringing him to the club before he went to Yanited,one of those what might have been,he's given them great service


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2011)

Like every other United player, _apparently_...


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Van Der Sar retiring at the end of the season,apparently Wenger was interested in bringing him to the club before he went to Yanited,one of those what might have been,he's given them great service


That's true. Van Der sar wanted to stay in London (who can blame him?) and Arsenal was his choice, Wenger decided against it.....

Shit happens.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> That's true. Van Der sar wanted to stay in London (who can blame him?) and Arsenal was his choice, Wenger decided against it.....
> 
> Shit happens.


 
Bet VDS glad now that he went to United.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting-ish tweet by Rohan Ricketts 





> Torres = £50m Carroll = £35m Szczesny-Clichy-Djourou-Vermaelen-Sagna -Nasri -Walcott -Fabregas -Song -Wilshere - RVP = £44m



Is that £44m correct? ish?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks that way. Fantastic work by Wenger et al., but surely you'll want some end product soon? If you had an enforcer or two in defence and DM you'd murder teams left right and centre.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2011)

The worlds gone that slightly bit more mad over the past 24 hours.

Astounding that the Chavs can post a 70 million loss in the year they won the double and still can spend 50million (+).  Fucking nuts.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> The worlds gone that slightly bit more mad over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Astounding that the Chavs can post a 70 million loss in the year they won the double and still can spend 50million (+).  Fucking nuts.


won't that cause a problem re;financial fair play rules?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> won't that cause a problem re;financial fair play rules?


 
This is the bit I dont get. Abrahmovic has stated that he fully supports Platini's financial rules and they go and do this.

I bet it's just like an addiction to them now, they need their big money spending fix.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Looks that way. Fantastic work by Wenger et al., but surely you'll want some end product soon? If you had an enforcer or two in defence and DM you'd murder teams left right and centre.


 
do you reckon the Arsenal hierarchy see it that way? I mean spending that kind of money (a lot of which they recoup when they sell these players on), they qualify for the CL, have enough high-profile players to expand the fanbase in London and beyond, fill the stadium at exorbitant prices... in terms of making money, their model is working bang on.

Buying a great, ready-made centre half and a defensive midfielder? If today's transfer market shenanigans were anything to go by that's 50m easy.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2011)

The economic model is working bang on, but my point is that it hasn't paid dividends in sporting terms for some time. Was it 2006 you last won something? Somehow I believe that a lot of Arse fans don't feel that's good enough.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 1, 2011)

not an Arsenal fan, but personally, I don't see that they're able to compete on a financial level with United, Chelsea and Citeh at the moment. There will come a time when that will change, I suspect...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2011)

i don't think man united, chelsea and city or on the financial level to be spending as much as they are!

Arsenal are at least going about it the right way.

dave


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i don't think man united, chelsea and city or on the financial level to be spending as much as they are!
> 
> Arsenal are at least going about it the right way.
> 
> dave


 
well Citeh and Chelsea don't generate the turnover to spend that kind of money, but unless the UEFA rules actually force them to, I don't think that's going to stop their patron.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2011)

You can’t build a brand new ground and spend at the levels that the Chavs, Man U and Man C spend, it would be suicide.

Many Arsenal fans are up-set at the lack of silverware, but many more are aware that this fallow period is necessary for the long term stability of the club.

Don’t forget, the main reason Dein left was because he preferred a sugar daddy route to success whilst the board and Wenger thought the new ground/self sustainability model was the best way forward. I for one am glad they took the later option.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2011)

As you should. No doubt in my mind that Arsenal is the best run PL club economically.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 1, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> not an Arsenal fan, but personally, I don't see that they're able to compete on a financial level with United, Chelsea and Citeh at the moment. There will come a time when that will change, I suspect...


 
I was told recently that Arsenal had already paid off the debt for the ground and that on match days they take more at the gate than United, I can see the second being true but found the first a bit hard to believe.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 1, 2011)

TruXta said:


> As you should. No doubt in my mind that Arsenal is the best run PL club economically.


 
Dozens are expected to turn out for the Upper St double decker parade of the next successful annual report. That's what sports all about, support your local business


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2011)

Of course a spurs fan doesn't want to support their local business. You little mini franchise you.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 1, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was told recently that Arsenal had already paid off the debt for the ground and that on match days they take more at the gate than United, I can see the second being true but found the first a bit hard to believe.


the first certainly isn't true, although repayment is proceeding nicely


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 1, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Dozens are expected to turn out for the Upper St double decker parade of the next successful annual report. That's what sports all about, support your local business


 
because what sport is really about, really really about, is watching a team constructed entirely off some rich blokes millions winning a trophy. Especially on the telly.

Oh, and obviously, my team hasn't won anything since 1981, so I've no idea what sports is all about either.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a hilariously shit decision.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's a hilariously shit decision.


You watching? Any linky you could share?

five live said it was pants.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> You watching? Any linky you could share?
> 
> five live said it was pants.



http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=103719&part=sports 

From here I'm on the alv1772 sopcast link which is behaving itself at the moment.  

It was a very bad decision - confused the hell out of the commentators. It's funny given the last week or two the number of people who believe 'but it came off a defender' is in the rules somewhere.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=103719&part=sports
> 
> From here I'm on the alv1772 sopcast link which is behaving itself at the moment.
> 
> It was a very bad decision - confused the hell out of the commentators. It's funny given the last week or two the number of people who believe 'but it came off a defender' is in the rules somewhere.


cheers, finally managed to get one working, after a rather excellent advert for a combined laxative/softener


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 1, 2011)

the referee doesn't need a linesman to give that decision - over a yard offside - appalling.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2011)

They just put up a 'last 5 mins possession' stat saying 100% to Arsenal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2011)

turned this one around well so far, all things considered.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 1, 2011)

A good result against a 12 man team ,still depending on Yanited to drop points


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting move by Wenger. Yesterday he said Fabregas said nowt today what happens in the tunnel shouldn't be spoken about..... Ho hom.

Personally I don't think it matters if players let fly with four letter insults in the tunnel....


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 3, 2011)

Whoop! Just found out I got a ticket for the Carling Cup Final.

Boooo! Just found out the missus didn't.

Anyone else going?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

Beaten by a thug and a worse referee than Lee Mason.  Quite unbelievable how Barton stayed on the pitch and the second penalty was possibly an even worse piece of refereeing than in the week.


----------



## binka (Feb 5, 2011)

absolutely no excuse for letting slip a 4 goal lead even if you did have a man sent off. its newcastle ffs. im torn between finding this hilarious and being furious because arsenal fucked up my spurs man city arsenal treble


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

binka said:


> absolutely no excuse for letting slip a 4 goal lead even if you did have a man sent off. its newcastle ffs. im torn between finding this hilarious and being furious because arsenal fucked up my spurs man city arsenal treble


 
if you havent seen the penalties wait and see - neither was close.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2011)

That was justand  and


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

one reassuring point is that you know Joey Barton will end up in jail again - his tackle on Diaby was appalling as was the tackle in the first half on the same player.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> one reassuring point is that you know Joey Barton will end up in jail again - his tackle on Diaby was appalling as was the tackle in the first half on the same player.


 
As big a bastard as Barton is, drawing a game from 4-0 is really something to worry about.


----------



## binka (Feb 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> if you havent seen the penalties wait and see - neither was close.


 
no i havent seen them yet, might watch motd tonight. i was streaming the city and spurs games didnt bother with arsenal considering they were 4 NIL UP WITHIN HALF AN HOUR! to be honest it doesn't matter how hard done by you think you were or how things should have been different etc etc. all anyone will be talking about it arsenal bottling it yet again - just like wigan last season. at least you managed to hold on for a point this time i suppose.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

binka said:


> no i havent seen them yet, might watch motd tonight. i was streaming the city and spurs games didnt bother with arsenal considering they were 4 NIL UP WITHIN HALF AN HOUR! to be honest it doesn't matter how hard done by you think you were or how things should have been different etc etc. all anyone will be talking about it arsenal bottling it yet again - just like wigan last season. at least you managed to hold on for a point this time i suppose.


 
neither penalty was close.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> As big a bastard as Barton is, drawing a game from 4-0 is really something to worry about.


 
it really makes you wonder if Fabregas is right.  Dowd's performance was almost beyond belief


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> As big a bastard as Barton is, drawing a game from 4-0 is really something to worry about.


1st time a 4 goal lead has been lost in the Premiership apparently


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.ashburtongrove.co.uk/2011/02/how-much-are-they-paying-you-dowd.html


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> it really makes you wonder if Fabregas is right.  Dowd's performance was almost beyond belief


 

I have believed for a few years now that the standard of refereeing has not kept up with the improvements in fitness and skill of the players and the speed of the the game itself. Would fuckin hate to think that corruption is the reason.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I have believed for a few years now that the standard of refereeing has not kept up with the improvements in fitness and skill of the players and the speed of the the game itself. Would fuckin hate to think that corruption is the reason.


 
there is just no way that can be given as a penalty - there is absolutely no foul there.  The first one was just about as bad.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> there is just no way that can be given as a penalty - there is absolutely no foul there.  The first one was just about as bad.


 
I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

the second one's in the link I posted above


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 5, 2011)

Our unbeaten season record safe for another season


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry you lot. In true football superstition fashion. I utterly jinxed it.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 5, 2011)

Wojciech Szczesny on Twitter just now.. 





> It is hard to make any comments on today's game without using the magic word "referee"... Thought he was brilliant today...


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2011)

Deareg said:


> As big a bastard as Barton is, drawing a game from 4-0 is really something to worry about.



Yup. (hell, we agree on something!).

(Btw haven't seen any highlights yet so will reserve judgement on Barton's role today)


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 5, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Wojciech Szczesny on Twitter just now..


 
jack wilshere deleted an earlier tweet in which he said, quite rightly, that if you're sending Diaby off, then Nolan should have gone also for manhandling Szczesny


----------



## stavros (Feb 5, 2011)

Watching the rugby I was ocassionally flicking on teletext to check the scores and 4-0 at halftime looked like Arsenal on one of their coasting days. When I checked again after the France-Scotland game I was genuinely stunned. Mind you, goals weren't exactly in short supply elsewhere either. They're really going to have to fly through MOTD this evening.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Wojciech Szczesny on Twitter just now..


yep, the ref was brilliantly shite, as usual....


----------



## Cowley (Feb 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep, the ref was brilliantly shite, as usual....


 
Arsenal fell apart 2nd half, but Dowd made sure Newcastle got every single decision in their favour.

It was without doubt the most biased one sided bit of Refereeing I've witnessed in PL.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 6, 2011)

Shite as the ref was,to go from 4-0 in the 68 min to 4-4 at the end is fucking unbelievable


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2011)

yes, it's fucking shit tbf.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 6, 2011)

The worst thing is that you could have been just two points behind Utd and really made Fergie's bum start squeaking.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2011)

Cowley said:


> Arsenal fell apart 2nd half, but Dowd made sure Newcastle got every single decision in their favour.
> 
> It was without doubt the most biased one sided bit of Refereeing I've witnessed in PL.


 

Ha ha ha. The disallowed Leon Best goal?? That should have stood. Only gripe I can see from Arsenal's point of view is the well dodgy second penalty. Unless MoTD didn't show it all 4-4 seemed fair to the neutral.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 6, 2011)

If Arsenal as a team dont learn from this then we dont deserve to win anything. 

Anyhow, who gives a fuck. We didnt lose and we remain the Invincibles..... For that it's a good weekend. Well done Wolves.


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2011)

aren't preston the invincibles too?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Ha ha ha. The disallowed Leon Best goal?? That should have stood. Only gripe I can see from Arsenal's point of view is the well dodgy second penalty. Unless MoTD didn't show it all 4-4 seemed fair to the neutral.


 
Nonsense. Nolan did exactly what Diaby and didn't even get a card.  Barton also committed an appalling tackle on Diaby in the 1st half.  And van Persie also had a perfectly good girl disallowed for offside in injury time.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Nonsense. Nolan did exactly what Diaby and didn't even get a card.  Barton also committed an appalling tackle on Diaby in the 1st half.  And van Persie also had a perfectly good girl disallowed for offside in injury time.



Nolan was handbags. The goalie shouldn't have been such a prick. Both should have probably been booked. Diaby pushed TWO players and deserved to be sent off like that wally Sagna against Man City. Whilst FIFA still allow tackling in the game, Arsenal players should drop the primadonna act and stop pushing people over.

Also, MoTD showed that the van Persie effort was very marginally offside.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 6, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> And van Persie also had a perfectly good girl disallowed for offside in injury time.



Andy Grey type Freudian slip


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Nolan was handbags. The goalie shouldn't have been such a prick. Both should have probably been booked. Diaby pushed TWO players and deserved to be sent off like that wally Sagna against Man City. Whilst FIFA still allow tackling in the game, Arsenal players should drop the primadonna act and stop pushing people over.
> 
> Also, MoTD showed that the van Persie effort was very marginally offside.


 
I would tend to disagree with the last bit.

Whatever Chesney did Nolan should have still have seen red if the ref was consistent.  Barton should have received a yellow card for both challenges and been off.  He's brain dead - Diaby has had his leg broken by one talentless idiot at Sunderland and put out for 3 months by another from West Brom this season - he had every right to be angry.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 6, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Nolan was handbags. The goalie shouldn't have been such a prick. Both should have probably been booked. Diaby pushed TWO players and deserved to be sent off like that wally Sagna against Man City. Whilst FIFA still allow tackling in the game, Arsenal players should drop the primadonna act and stop pushing people over.
> 
> Also, MoTD showed that the van Persie effort was very marginally offside.



Sagna went for Zabaletta because he called him a black something or other thinking that Sagna cant speak spanish.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 6, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Sagna went for Zabaletta because he called him a black something or other thinking that Sagna cant speak spanish.


 
Where did you hear this?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Not much needs to be said about yesterday from me. Your pissing and moaning about the referee has been hilarious so there's no need for further trolling. I will, however, correct one thing:




gunneradt said:


> Whatever Chesney did Nolan should have still have seen red if the ref was consistent.  Barton should have received a yellow card for both challenges and been off... he had every right to be angry.



  

As has been pointed out, Nolan got a yellow for the contact, Diaby was sent off for _two_ offences. Whether his anger was rightful or not is irrelevant. Anyone who ins't a bitter whinging cunt agrees that all of Barton's challenges were excellent yesterday. The one where Diaby lost it afterwards was perfectly timed so that he won the ball and didn't injure his opponent. So Diaby gets up and tries to strangle him and Barton is in the wrong??? Fucking joker.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Not much needs to be said about yesterday from me. Your pissing and moaning about the referee has been hilarious so there's no need for further trolling. I will, however, correct one thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nolan should have got a red simple as, chands hitting/grabbing above the shoulder, red card offence, end of, not really that difficult to work out what he should have got really?! The second penalty was a hilariously wrong decision, to see Wenger looking so mad was funny though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Context was their GK being a massive petulant tool. He was just trying to get the ball. I've changed my mind, their Gk should have been sent off. And both penalties were spot on.

Still. 4-0 and they fucked it up.


----------



## Open Sauce (Feb 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Nolan should have got a red simple as, chands hitting/grabbing above the shoulder, red card offence, end of, not really that difficult to work out what he should have got really?! The second penalty was a hilariously wrong decision, to see Wenger looking so mad was funny though.


 
Regardless, you bottled it from 4-0 up, you pissed it away. 4 - 0!! How many bad decisions can you blame FFS. Diaby should have been off, any decent team should be able to defend a 4 - 0 advantage, even if you accept 2 dodgy penalties, 4 - 2 - bottled it!

Bottlers as the day is long.

When is Barcelona?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Fedders is an Everton fan. No ARSE by any stretch.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Context was their GK being a massive petulant tool. He was just trying to get the ball. I've changed my mind, their Gk should have been sent off. And both penalties were spot on.
> 
> Still. 4-0 and they fucked it up.


 
He did as all keepers do.... Not a red card, but Nolans was. The first penalty was a 'giver', the second a joke..... 

But yes you shoulbn't have even come close to equalising penalties or not.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 6, 2011)

Open Sauce said:


> Regardless, you bottled it from 4-0 up, you pissed it away. 4 - 0!! How many bad decisions can you blame FFS. Diaby should have been off, any decent team should be able to defend a 4 - 0 advantage, even if you accept 2 dodgy penalties, 4 - 2 - bottled it!
> 
> Bottlers as the day is long.
> 
> When is Barcelona?



I refer you to the excellent and succinct reply my honourable friend gave moments before....



Refused as fuck said:


> Fedders is an Everton fan. No ARSE by any stretch.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Gingerman (Feb 7, 2011)

Open Sauce said:


> Bottlers as the day is long.
> 
> When is Barcelona?


And you lot still got a cunt of a chairman,Barca is in 2 weeks time,remember when you lot were in the Champs League? Fuckin long time ago that was


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 7, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Sagna went for Zabaletta because he called him a black something or other thinking that Sagna cant speak spanish.



First i heard of that. Source?
I hear an interview with Sagna the next day saying it was something very nasty but didn't say anything about race/colour.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Feb 7, 2011)

Nolan on the keeper was never a red, Nolan was attempting to get the ball, the keeper was being a knob.

Newcastle's goal was never offside.

Our second penalty was a surprise I must admit, but it equals itself out with the OS decision.

Barton made a superb tackle, the gooner lost it, off he goes 

Tiote scores one of the greatest goals I've seen at SJP.

Ranger the game changer - made the big difference.

Harper's goal celebration (the Elbow Drop), looks like he did Best's hamstring on contact, meaning we resorted to 4-5-1 for the last 10 minutes, shame as I fancied us getting a winner.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Beaten by a thug and a worse referee than Lee Mason.  Quite unbelievable how Barton stayed on the pitch and the second penalty was possibly an even worse piece of refereeing than in the week.



It's _always_ someone else's fault...


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh well eh?  Shit happens and our shit tends to be monumental when it does happen!

We face Wolves tis weekend, the conquers of Man U(SA!), we'll see what this teams made of then. Like I said if this disaster of a score line effects our performances from now then we deserve nothing.

Just pray we dont get Dowd this season again.....What a cunt.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2011)

Great post match interview; no one to blame, nothing to say. Being tactically out played by 'arry is one thing but, even with 10 men,  _Alan Pardew_ . . . .


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 7, 2011)

shit happens.We're still second,it's an away point....


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 7, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> shit happens.We're still second,it's an away point....



Indeed! 

Our demise has been forecasted for years, with our nemesis (of all teams) being the beneficiaries of our decline (least we forget). 

Here we are in Feb, four points off the lead in second place.

That gona stick in some peoples throat.

Lolz.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Here we are in Feb, four points off the lead in second place.
> 
> That gona stick in some peoples throat.
> 
> Lolz.


especially spuds fans!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2011)

I shouldn't worry about it. United have been "finished" about once a season since Beckham went.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 7, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 Coulda been worse for Jack,Barton coulda stubbed out a cig in his eye


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Just pray we dont get Dowd this season again.....What a cunt.



Are you Leon Best?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Are you Leon Best?


 I wouldnt be surprised if he's a gooner.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 7, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> I shouldn't worry about it. United have been "finished" about once a season since Beckham went.


 
If only we had your money to play with. The fun we could have had....


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If only we had your money to play with. The fun we could have had....


we've got the dough for AW to spend more, though


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> we've got the dough for AW to spend more, though


 
Yes we do and we are far from poor atm. 

It was a little tongue-in-cheek considering how much we've actually spent on our squad and our present situation as contenders (not bad for a squad worth less then Torres).


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2011)

Probably finish above him in the league. Badoom.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 8, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> First i heard of that. Source?
> I hear an interview with Sagna the next day saying it was something very nasty but didn't say anything about race/colour.


 
well what would you think it was?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 12, 2011)

Van the Man strikes again,more of the same on Wed please


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 12, 2011)

chesney didn't have one shot to save this afternoon

wilshere outstanding again


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a bit late but since you won today i think you might appreciate it;


----------



## chieftain (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful 2nd goal vs Wolves. Inspiring stuff


----------



## Open Sauce (Feb 13, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> And you lot still got a cunt of a chairman,Barca is in 2 weeks time,remember when you lot were in the Champs League? Fuckin long time ago that was


 
Who are my lot? 

And when we are in it we often win it. You lot, always the bridesmaid.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 13, 2011)

Open Sauce said:


> Who are my lot?
> 
> And when we are in it we often win it. You lot, always the bridesmaid.


Oh I thought you were a barcode supporter,my bad


----------



## Open Sauce (Feb 13, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Oh I thought you were a barcode supporter,my bad



Grrrrrr


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 14, 2011)

excellent performance that


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 14, 2011)

Whilst the British media creams themselves over Rooneys 3rd goal in open play all season, RvP quietly racks up 10+ goals in ten games....

Good professional performance on Sat. About time.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Whilst the British media creams themselves over Rooneys 3rd goal in open play all season, RvP quietly racks up 10+ goals in ten games....
> 
> Good professional performance on Sat. About time.



Fucking boring innit? Along with how Torres is a waste of money after one bloody game and he is now vowing that he will repay his massive transfer fee.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 14, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Fucking boring innit? Along with how Torres is a waste of money after one bloody game and he is now vowing that he will repay his massive transfer fee.



Truly boring, if RvP was from England imagine the hype that would be surrounding him now. This is what we've been missing over the years of his endless injuries. 

Glad he's back!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Whilst the British media creams themselves over Rooneys 3rd goal in open play all season



If that'd been scored by an Arsenal player, you'd still be calling it goal of the _century_ in a 100 years time...


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> If that'd been scored by an Arsenal player, you'd still be calling it goal of the _century_ in a 100 years time...


 Didnt say it wasnt a great goal, but hardly worth the spunk fest in the aftermath.

Seriously, Rooney's been shite all season, he scores one great goal (his 3rd from open play this WHOLE season) and some news papers are saying he's worth 200million (!!!!!!)

Utterly stupid on all levels.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 14, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> If that'd been scored by an Arsenal player, you'd still be calling it goal of the _century_ in a 100 years time...



Yes. Bergkamp, Kanu, Henry, Pires, Adebayor, van Persie, Nasri have never scored a goal like it. Neither has anyone else. Ever. Truly is the theatre of chatty dreams.. second goal against wolves was better


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Yes. Bergkamp, Kanu, Henry, Pires, Adebayor, van Persie, Nasri have never scored a goal like it. Neither has anyone else. Ever. Truly is the theatre of chatty dreams..



Humour. Where art thou?

Just to make it really clear, I wasn't _actually_ suggesting no one has ever scored a decent goal, obviously. Course, it'd be far, far beyond you lot to ever admit to anything that doesn't involve yer boys...



> second goal against wolves was better



Bollocks. But see?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopes,fears,expectations for tonight? Just want us to be in a position of being still in with a good chance of qualifying when we visit their place in 2 weeks time


----------



## hektik (Feb 16, 2011)

the fear is upon me.

Mind you, I had a dream that we won 2-0 at the nou camp, walcott scoring the first, VP the 2nd. probably means we will lose 3-0 tonight.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 16, 2011)

i just hope wel dont get owned like the first half last year and that we make a good account of ourselves. Barca without doubt are the greatest team in the world at the moment and any type of result will do me.

We dont have the same injuries as last year, so we're pretty much full strength (except Nasri being on the bench) so hopefully give them a bit more to think about this time round and AW says we are in peak condition......

Regardless of the outcome, this will be one hell of a game.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> and AW says we are in peak condition......



probably means the opposite then


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2011)

*job done for this week, feet up*


----------



## chieftain (Feb 16, 2011)

If you can do what you did for your 2nd goal against Wolves you can beat Barca.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 16, 2011)

chieftain said:


> If you can do what you did for your 2nd goal against Wolves you can beat Barca.


 
That goal was very special (glad you enjoyed it too), and I love your optimism, but coming up against a team thats won the last 16 of their 17 games is making me kack! 

I do hope we give a decent account of ourselves. Last years humiliation did nothing for my constitution.

Edit to add, well done on yesterdays result Chief', great show from you guys and great result.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 16, 2011)

chieftain said:


> If you can do what you did for your 2nd goal against Wolves you can beat Barca.


very kind of you-thanks!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Bleaugh too much Arse- Spud love


----------



## deadringer (Feb 16, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Bleaugh too much Arse- Spud love




yeah, your right!



> jack wilshere:
> 
> “This year we need to get in their faces, and when we’ve got the ball we’ve got to try and keep it.
> 
> “We’ve got to change our game a bit to play against Barcelona. We’ll learn from last year. We need to be a bit nasty with them and get the ball back.




imagine the uproar if joey barton or ryan shawcross was to come out with that before a game against arsenal. wenger would blow a gasket, giving a pious sermon about northern cloggers going out of their way to hurt his young artists............


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 16, 2011)

problem is Joey and his ilk is that they may not say it but certainly play like their a bunch of thug cunts.

Our problem is we say we'll match 'em like for like and never do.....

Anyhow, off to the pub....

COME ON YOU REDS!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Nasri starts,hope it dos'nt backfire on him


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

fuck, messi was close!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

that's the difference.

rvp with a criminal miss.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2011)

Too little too late in 2nd half? Or a glorious fight back?


----------



## swampy (Feb 16, 2011)

Glorious fightback please!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

yep. 

we're gonna win 4-1


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2011)

Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it me or has Wilshere been more-or-less the best player on the pitch?


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is it me or has Wilshere been more-or-less the best player on the pitch?



Maybe for Arsenal.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2011)

Him and Fab for the Arse, but not close to the best on the pitch. At least 3 Barca players ahead.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

cesc!!! oh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

you gonna get beat


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

barca play toblerone football, so many triangles


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

the only cheers arsenal are getting is when barca get caught offside.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent goal


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

oh yes!!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a great game - and that was a sweet equaliser!

Barca have been delivering a master class for most of the game though. They've been awesome.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> the only cheers arsenal are getting is when barca get caught offside.



SUCK MY BIG FAT HAIRY COCK (not really)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

fuck you dill yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rvp you beauty


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> This is a great game - and that was a sweet equaliser!
> 
> Barca have been delivering a master class for most of the game though. They've been awesome.


 
did you see the barca - real game a while back, 5-0 to barca? that was genuine textbook stuff. well, if god had written the book.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am not against Arsenal, that was just an observation.

And THAT was a fucking sweet goal, it has to be said.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Deserved.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2011)

fjuckin hell


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a comeback


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Magnificent stuff!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Arsenal's goalie looked like he was having a strange ground orgasm.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2011)

This football is a delight to watch, even though it's two teams of ant and decs or maybe oompah loompahs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

fuck, i just squirted all over


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

right, SHUT THE FUCK UP, everyone, until the whistle goes. 5 mins....


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

(bendtner is a bit of a dick)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is what football is all about


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

goal of the fucking season for me


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> goal of the fucking season for me


 
Best I've seen in the CL, certainly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is it me or has Wilshere been more-or-less the best player on the pitch?



I'll ask it again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

^


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Messi won't be as bad as this at Camp Nou. Surely.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'll ask it again.


 
Yes.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

jebus fecking joseph


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Glad I am not a gooner right now, I think I would have shat myself about five times.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

Pheeewww!! Wilshere - yes, he was awesome. gooners - awesome. we won - awesome.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Koscielny's impressed me, too. Thought he was in for a bad time.

I'm still a bit gay for Xavi, like.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would never have expected that at half time. It reminds me a bit of when Liverpool won the champions league 3-0 down to Milan. I turned it off at half time. I have never made that mistake since. 

Well done.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Top game that. It's going to be really hard for Arsenal away though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would never have expected that at half time. It reminds me a bit of when Liverpool won the champions league 3-0 down to Milan. I turned it off at half time. I have never made that mistake since.
> 
> Well done.


 
Did you really? I arsed 3 cans of Grolsch and listened to Mad Capsule Markets during half time. So, you see, that comeback was directly related to my actions.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'm still a bit gay for Xavi, like.



him and ronaldo could spit roast you! (had to be said. however, _i know you're married_)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Did you really? I arsed 3 cans of Grolsch and listened to Mad Capsule Markets during half time. So, you see, that comeback was directly related to my actions.


 
I did and I have regretted it ever since.


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'll ask it again.



He had a great 2nd half, got to be said.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 16, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> him and ronaldo could spit roast you! (had to be said. however, _i know you're married_)



Which _Ronaldo?_ Wait, what am I saying? It doesn't matter which one.

Only Xavi for me. Bit of cuddling and that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Which _Ronaldo?_ Wait, what am I saying? It doesn't matter which one.
> 
> Only Xavi for me. Bit of cuddling and that.



bless!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

i think ronaldo would be the best cuddle, by miles


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Did you really? I arsed 3 cans of Grolsch and listened to Mad Capsule Markets during half time. So, you see, that comeback was directly related to my actions.


 
I distinctly remember telling a gooner at half-time during that match to think of the Hot Chocolate song I believe in miracles. He must have been thinking of it tonight too. Excellent stuff from Arsenal. Thought they needed a little bit of luck and they got it.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 16, 2011)

Well done Arsenal.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn! Top top entertainment that. Well done Arse. Class goals. Should be a cracking return, which will no doubt end 1-0 to Barca and you lot out.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Shame there was no Euro-head butting though.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2011)

Brilliant second half comeback, Wilshire in particular was awesome ,still going to need the performance of a lifetime at the Nou Camp


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Shame there was no Euro-head butting though.



yeah, that was funny, we need more of that!


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Shame there was no Euro-head butting though.


 
We leave that for the ASBO neighbors. 

Truly awesome, great second half from us, Barca were supreme in the first half and tired in the second, just like last year. The difference being that our players are better and fitter this time around. Great team performance right to the end. Awesome.

Now back to reality. The O's this weekend, can't wait...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I'm not one for I told you so's... 

Bloody well done!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 17, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Bloody well done! Huzzah for the Woolwich! I for one welcome our cheese-eating overlords!



I'm reporting you to Chirpy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Truly awesome, great second half from us, Barca were supreme in the first half and tired in the second, just like last year. The difference being that our players are better and fitter this time around. Great team performance right to the end. Awesome.


 
I do think Barça's pressing game takes a lot out of them. If you watch them they've always got 3 players minimum closing down the man in possession in every area of the pitch. They're definitely vulnerable to second half burn-out. Trouble is, so are their opponents if they spend the whole time chasing the ball. 

(Wilshere? How good?)


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

*YYEEAAAHHHH!!!*
We have just beat one of the greatest sides of all time.


----------



## g force (Feb 17, 2011)

Loved that game even if we lost - 90 minutes of two fantastic teams palying their hearts out. Can't help but feel Arsenal exposed our major weakness...Maxwell. Truly one of the worst defenders we've had in years that and Puyol missing shifted Abidal inside where he can look a little suspect.

Still return game could be an absolute cracker. Esp as we only need to win 1-0 

And that now makes it 8 seasons in a row that David Villa has scored at least 15 goals in a season and for the same price as Edin Dzeko, or £3m less than Andy Carroll.

Anyway - well done Arsenal.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 17, 2011)

Really good game to watch last night. Couldn't help but applaud the commitment to positive football from both sides.

Wilshere was fucking immense as well. He managed to use body angles, close control and distribute just as well as the much vaunted and vastly more experienced players around him. 

More of the same please


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2011)

You should offload Cleo in the summer to Wet Sham or Birmingham or somewhere.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 17, 2011)

g force said:


> Loved that game even if we lost - 90 minutes of two fantastic teams palying their hearts out. Can't help but feel Arsenal exposed our major weakness...Maxwell. Truly one of the worst defenders we've had in years that and Puyol missing shifted Abidal inside where he can look a little suspect.



Puyol's back for the return right? Or will it be Abidal and Gabi Milito!!?


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

g force said:


> Anyway - well done Arsenal.


Thank you,good man


----------



## g force (Feb 17, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Puyol's back for the return right? Or will it be Abidal and Gabi Milito!!?


 
Hope so...Abidal is a great player but not out of position, he needs to take Maxwell's place. Milito is a bit of a liability these days - on match supreme, the next game he's Titus Bramble. The annoyance is we have much better players in the B side but it's just too early to blood them and not at this stage of the CL


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 17, 2011)

g force said:


> Hope so...Abidal is a great player but not out of position, he needs to take Maxwell's place. Milito is a bit of a liability these days - on match supreme, the next game he's Titus Bramble. The annoyance is we have much better players in the B side but it's just too early to blood them and not at this stage of the CL


 
Marca saying today that the common factor in each of Barça's last ten non-wins was Puyol's absence.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

plus,no Pique in the return


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 17, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> plus,no Pique in the return


 
big miss that, especially if it means Maxwell plays. Still reckon Arse will need to score twice to go through...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2011)

Or avoid having 3 stonewall penalties awarded against them again.


----------



## g force (Feb 17, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> big miss that, especially if it means Maxwell plays. Still reckon Arse will need to score twice to go through...


 
Indeed the Pique-Puyol combo is arguably the best pairing in Europe. So it will be Maxwell-Puyol-Abidal-Alves. Probably means Keita comes in to start as added protection...given that the last time we had this 'issue' Toure played in defence.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 17, 2011)

Smashing game. So smashing I found this awesome site for just Arsenal highlights so I could watch again!!

http://arsenalist.com/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Or avoid having 3 stonewall penalties awarded against them again.


 
you mean last night, in last season?


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 17, 2011)

g force said:


> Loved that game even if we lost - 90 minutes of two fantastic teams palying their hearts out. .




Yeah, superb game, and a bit more of a game this year from us.

I have real issues with your players and their big mouths, but on the pitch you lot are unbelievable.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 17, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Smashing game. So smashing I found this awesome site for just Arsenal highlights so I could watch again!!
> 
> http://arsenalist.com/


 
Cheers Titan, that's an excellent link.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I have real issues with your players and their big mouths, but on the pitch you lot are unbelievable.


yup-great players, tosser attitudes (but it's Laporte I _really_ hate)


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 17, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> you mean last night, in last season?


 
The hand ball by Djourou before the disallowed Barca goal, Koscielny running alongside the forward into the goon box, lifting him up under his arm for a few strides before dumping him back on the ground, and Arshavin's 'arm ball' near the end.

Fine, but lets not get carried away with how wonderful the home team were with 40% possession and  very much the rub of the green.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The hand ball by Djourou before the disallowed Barca goal, Koscielny running alongside the forward into the goon box, lifting him up under his arm for a few strides before dumping him back on the ground, and Arshavin's 'arm ball' near the end.
> 
> Fine, but lets not get carried away with how wonderful the home team were with 40% possession and  very much the rub of the green.


 
Good to see you're carrying on your with your usual standard of good natured, good sportsmanship...


----------



## g force (Feb 17, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> yup-great players, tosser attitudes (but it's Laporte I _really_ hate)


 
I seriously don't get this..see the recent Xavi interview in the Guardian for example (that Richard Williams then seemed to twist as an example of Xavi being a tosser ). If the press stopped asking Barca players about Cesc maybe they'd not get as many column inches.

Tho TBH a) we don't need him and b) we can't afford him. I think Rossell knows this as he tries to clear up Laporta's mess. There's more than enough talent in the academy to make attmepting to buy him utterly futile, other than putting two fingers up in the direction of the capital. But then we've bought players for pretty much that reason before 

If anything we'll buy another defender and probably Neymar and/or Lucas


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

Williams is also a tosser,and I see your point,but the depisode with the shirt springs to mind....


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 17, 2011)

wilshere was the outstanding player, well, with mentions for xavi and super-cesc


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 17, 2011)

g force said:


> I seriously don't get this..see the recent Xavi interview in the Guardian for example (that Richard Williams then seemed to twist as an example of Xavi being a tosser ). If the press stopped asking Barca players about Cesc maybe they'd not get as many column inches.



Must say I am guilty of taking the reports at face value and not being a Spanish speaker I really have no way of knowing if the interviews are being translated with good intent. From what I know from Arsenals players being constantly misquoted in a blatant attempt at mischief making by the press. So I can fully believe that your players words are being mis-quoted. 

Anyhow, my favourite post match moment was when the ITV reporter asked Pep if the best team won and he replied "that's your job"

Well, I Lol(ed)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 17, 2011)

I have only just got my voice back after last night - that was a really special night at the emirates. 

I've got a feeling for 2-2 at Camp Nou....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> *YYEEAAAHHHH!!!*
> We have just beat one of the greatest sides of all time.


 Only half time though,going to need the mother of all performances in the 2nd half


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Only half time though,going to need the mother of all performances in the 2nd half


believe, man, BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The hand ball by Djourou before the disallowed Barca goal, Koscielny running alongside the forward into the goon box, lifting him up under his arm for a few strides before dumping him back on the ground, and Arshavin's 'arm ball' near the end.
> 
> Fine, but lets not get carried away with how wonderful the home team were with 40% possession and  very much the rub of the green.


Good to see the Arse- Spud hate back again


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Good to see the Arse- Spud hate back again


 
Come on, seriously. You have to accept that their achievement was _that much_ greater than yours...

*cough*


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 17, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Come on, seriously. You have to accept that their achievement was _that much_ greater than yours...
> 
> *cough*


 
Well, he does think the Arsenal have been in decline for the past ten years.

.....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2011)

Heh. 

Don't get me wrong, the Spurs performance was good. The Arsenal performance, particularly the 2nd half, was something else.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still up in the clouds...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2011)

i haven't stopped smiling yet...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Good to see the Arse- Spud hate back again


 
"Hate"? Do calm down. Pointing out 3 clear-cut, not given penalties is merely a reality check. I'm not even saying the result should have been diff, just that you had the most enormous rub of the green on the night.


----------



## stupid kid (Feb 18, 2011)

As a neutral I thought Spurs' achievement was greater, they won away, and totally dominated. Arsenal rode their luck and eventually pulled through and showed their class, at home, albeit to a better side.

I thought the best players on the park were Koscienly and Arshavin, in his brief spell. Barca's most dangerous player was probably Alvez.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm also a neutral.

I don't mean to take away from Spurs, but Milan aren't the side Barca are.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 18, 2011)

what have arsenal, spurs and Paul Mccartney got in common....












all get over excited about 1 leg


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> "Hate"? Do calm down. Pointing out 3 clear-cut, not given penalties is merely a reality check. I'm not even saying the result should have been diff, just that you had the most enormous rub of the green on the night.


 Piss away sunshine,ya aint going to ruin  our parade for oh at least 3 weeks


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn't see the game today. Nor have I heard any reports but the ref must have been a bastard.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 20, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Didn't see the game today. Nor have I heard any reports but the ref must have been a bastard.


 
LOL you are such a card.

Ref was fine (btw).

Al should have saved...... No wonder he's our third choice now.

Never mind, a chance to host the mighty Os at the Grove....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 20, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL you are such a card.
> 
> Ref was fine (btw).
> 
> ...


Loadsa possession today but with the cutting edge of a feather sounds familar,I think Al Mooney will be gone by the summer,our 'reward' if we beat the Os at the Emirates? a trip to OT 4 days after Barcelona,could def be a make or break week.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2011)

well done the O's, deserved that imo and glad that they'll get the additional payday now as well.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to watch Leyton Orient against Barcelona. Arsenal have got a serious case of the Liverpools.


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2011)

No Pique, no Puyol, no Valdes as well it seems.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well done the O's, deserved that imo and glad that they'll get the additional payday now as well.


Agreed. One thing we learnt today-our 2nd string ain't good enough - ESPECIALLY denilson, bendtner and Chamakh


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 21, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Agreed. One thing we learnt today-our 2nd string ain't good enough - ESPECIALLY denilson, bendtner and Chamakh



That's a bit harsh isn't it? Chamakh did well when RvP was out and hasn't played regularly since he came back. Bendtner is the world's best forward.. replay's not a disaster, players need games


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a bit harsh isn't it? Chamakh did well when RvP was out and hasn't played regularly since he came back. Bendtner is the world's best forward.. replay's not a disaster, players need games


OK...Chamakh, Jury's out,1st season etc.But is that _satire_ with bendy?


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 21, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> OK...Chamakh, Jury's out,1st season etc.But is that _satire_ with bendy?



Absolutely.. 

But almost all that team need(ed) games, apart from Sagna, and fingers crossed we keep winning, may need to slot 1 or 2 of them in with the first team, and it's all good.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 21, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> As a neutral I thought Spurs' achievement was greater, they won away, and totally dominated.


Fwiw, Mark Lawrenson said the same thing on Football Focus the day following you posting this.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw, Mark Lawrenson said the same thing on Football Focus the day following you posting this.


aye, but that eejit NEVER says positive things about Arsenal


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 21, 2011)

Is that the Mark Lawrenson that was in defense in the last game of 1989?? A game that heralded the slow decline of a once mighty club.

He's never had a good word for us since...LOLz

EDIT to add...opps no, that was Hansen..... 

They all look the same to me.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 23, 2011)

Stoke Rugby tonight,a real thrill for the purists....


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Stoke Rugby tonight,a real thrill for the purists....


 
No a peep from Pulis, he usually starts goading AW (no doubt being egged on by SAF and his cronnies) weeks before a match.

V.Strange.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2011)

snaffled a couple of tickets for sunday


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaron Ramsey set for Arsenal loan return according to the Beeb,prob going to need him considering the amount of games coming up,3 points tonight and no injuries pretty please.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 23, 2011)

the good; squillaci puts us 1-0 up
The bad; cesc off injured 
Oh, please, no....


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 23, 2011)

tense city - jack wilshere immense again


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 23, 2011)

Wasn't pretty, nerve wracking even but  job done,Feo and Fab injured


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Aaron Ramsey set for Arsenal loan return according to the Beeb,prob going to need him considering the amount of games coming up,3 points tonight and no injuries pretty please.


he scored yesterday, good to see him back and fighting fit.


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Stoke Rugby tonight,a real thrill for the purists....


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


>


right,so you ENJOY watching Stoke play?Awful, awful cloggers team


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

i enjoyed watching them in a pre-season match last year. i think you should stop being such a football snob.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> i enjoyed watching them in a pre-season match last year. i think you should stop being such a football snob.


 
At Rovers? Ace game, that. Not cloggy at all.

Mind you, it's hard to live up to the standards of the _only team in the world that plays beautiful football properly_.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> i enjoyed watching them in a pre-season match last year. i think you should stop being such a football snob.


 
tbh, watching them own Sunderland was hilarious. Reckon Craig Gordon is still covered in bruises


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

insinuating that stoke don't play _proper_ football is just downright insulting tbh. 

personally, i find the majority of arsenal games dull as dishwater to watch, whereas a physical, competitive game involving stoke is great fun. the fact it's arsenal fans complaining about this is doubly funny considering their reputation as boring boring arsenal a few years ago and reliance on cloggers/thugs as recently as the early '00s with vieira and adams.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> insinuating that stoke don't play _proper_ football is just downright insulting tbh.
> 
> personally, i find the majority of arsenal games dull as dishwater to watch, whereas a physical, competitive game involving stoke is great fun. the fact it's arsenal fans complaining about this is doubly funny considering their reputation as boring boring arsenal a few years ago and reliance on cloggers/thugs as recently as the early '00s with vieira and adams.


 
they've got a mild case of tiki-taka-itis, whereby the subject becomes convinced that aimless passing triangles in the centre circle is not only great football, but akin to an art-form, ballet or when the disease reaches its peak, sexual.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> insinuating that stoke don't play _proper_ football is just downright insulting tbh.
> 
> personally, i find the majority of arsenal games dull as dishwater to watch, whereas a physical, competitive game involving stoke is great fun. the fact it's arsenal fans complaining about this is doubly funny considering their reputation as boring boring arsenal a few years ago and reliance on cloggers/thugs as recently as the early '00s with vieira and adams.



pointless points. arsenal of adams, vieira was goooood.. arsenal have the most red cards this season.. stoke should always play like stanley matthews is around and never change.. arsenal should always be boring..


----------



## strung out (Feb 24, 2011)

that's exactly what i said. well summarised.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 24, 2011)

strung out said:


> that's exactly what i said. well summarised.



thank you very much. i'm a fan of the over-elaborate precis.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2011)

Cup final this weekend?

Jolly good.

Nice to see the nigglers back on the thread. Always a sign that we're doing well. Now where is that London_Calling?

I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> insinuating that stoke don't play _proper_ football is just downright insulting tbh.


yup.And they _should_ be insulted. Frequently.
99% of football fans would rather see us play than them.betcha


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

oh fuck off 

i couldn't give a shit who most people would rather watch play, stoke are no less worthy than you just because they're not as pretty.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 25, 2011)

I often wonder how the rest of the football world coped before Arsenal invented beautiful football.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I often wonder how the rest of the football world coped before Arsenal invented beautiful football.


 
 

My cousin (an Arsenal fan) stayed with me over the New Year...

He couldn't understand why when he said "you _must_ appreciate what Arsenal have done, how they play..." I said "no, not really".

If I wanted to support Arsenal, I'd be an Arsenal fan. I'm far, far more likely to cheer Stoke than them (unless it's United Stoke, obviously).

It's not that I particularly dislike Arsenal, it's just that to me being a football fan doesn't really allow for sympathising much for your _rivals_.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the way almost the only time you hear the crowd at the Death Star - apart from when they score, of course - is when someone tackles an Arsenal player: 60,000 people shrieking like it's a girls dorm and a boy just got in.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I like the way almost the only time you hear the crowd at the Death Star - apart from when they score, of course - is when someone tackles an Arsenal player: 60,000 people shrieking like it's a girls dorm and a boy just got in.


wot, like against barca? 
LC in talking-shite-again shocker....


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I like the way almost the only time you hear the crowd at the Death Star - apart from when they score, of course - is when someone tackles an Arsenal player: 60,000 people shrieking like it's a girls dorm and a boy just got in.


 
You old stalwart you. Parping away on your guff trumpet.

Gizza kiss.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 25, 2011)

Take your teeth out first.


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

that's right, ignore the arguments and take the piss out of london calling instead. just admit you're wrong


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2011)

About what?


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

not you


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> that's right, ignore the arguments and take the piss out of london calling instead. just admit you're wrong


I didn't and I'm not-on either count.The Emirates has been pretty livelyon all of my visits this season,certainly...
e2a:And LC's talking-bollocks-quotient is a worthy rival to yours....


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 25, 2011)

Steady.


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

this one...



strung out said:


> oh fuck off
> 
> i couldn't give a shit who most people would rather watch play, stoke are no less worthy than you just because they're not as pretty.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

strung out said:


> oh fuck off
> 
> i couldn't give a shit who most people would rather watch play, stoke are no less worthy than you just because they're not as pretty.


so we're agreed yours is not a mainstream, majoritarian opinion....


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Steady.


_occasionally_ it is, then....


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> so we're agreed yours is not a mainstream, majoritarian opinion....


 
this argument is about your opinion that stoke city don't play proper football. i already admitted way back in post 968 that my opinion of the way arsenal play was purely personal, but you insisted that stoke play rugby and should be insulted frequently, which is one of the most arrogant and moronic posts i've had the displeasure of reading on this forum. arsenal don't even play the best football in the premier league anyway.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 25, 2011)

honestly it's not - it's just _my_ personal opinion that the way stoke play stinks the place out


----------



## strung out (Feb 25, 2011)

and i think that's a load of bollocks argument typical of arsenal fans


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 25, 2011)

Tell us more about the Scientology aspect? I thought that had legs.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 27, 2011)

WD to Brum,made a game of it and just about deserved to win,just heard that Van Persie has knee ligament damage and is definitely out of the Barcelona game,gets fucking better doesn't it  Gutted to lose today tbh,poss our only realistic chance of a bit of silverware this season down the Swanee


----------



## deadringer (Feb 27, 2011)

don't worry, remember you've got all them kids coming through, next year will be your year...............next year


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn, we were going well up until the 89th min. What can you do with a defensive blunder at that time? Nothing. Bummer. On the bright side, thought Jack had a superb game, really has come on over the past few months, totally proud he's a Gooner.

We cant let this derail us, even with the injuries over past two games. Time will tell.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 1, 2011)

what chance do you lot have in Camp Nou without RVP, Fab and Feo?


----------



## g force (Mar 1, 2011)

Same chance as us not having Puyol, Pique, Valdes and probably Xavi.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

I think Cesc and Theo have a chance of playing against Barca, not sure about RvP, has there been a statement on this?

It would be un-wise to think that Barca will be anything else but Barca regardless of the team make-up.


----------



## g force (Mar 1, 2011)

what with 3 of our back 5 missing? You've seen Maxwell play?!?...'play' being a very loose term


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

g force said:


> what with 3 of our back 5 missing? You've seen Maxwell play?!?...'play' being a very loose term


 
Yeah I do recall Maxwell being pawned a few times by Theo. I get your point but you have a very high plimsol line at Barca and it would be suicide to underestimate you lot.

Anyhow, we are getting ahead of ourselves. We host the mighty Os tomorrow, this is where the injury list might see us come a cropper.

This really is squeaky bum time.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

"Injury list" against Leyton Orient. LOL


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> "Injury list" against Leyton Orient. LOL


 
The Os are an excellent team and not to be underestimated, they are on a fantastic run of late and they played very well against us last time.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank goodness you've had that fabled yoof side for a decade then, most of them breaking through to the first team at any moment.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Thank goodness you've had that fabled yoof side for a decade then, most of them breaking through to the first team at any moment.



And for a team in decline for those ten years it is a huge relief to be nine points ahead of our close North London rivals.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Perhaps you should be given you pay £50 mill a year more in wages.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Thank goodness you've had that fabled yoof side for a decade then, most of them breaking through to the first team at any moment.


 
Alot of our present side is from the youth set up, so it's already happening, and guess what? Yup (as MrSki points out) we are 9 points ahead of you (and that happening in your most sucessfull year in the EPL).

LOL.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Perhaps you should be given you pay £50 mill a year more in wages.


 
So we're not in "decline" then?


Make your mind up you muppet.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Perhaps you should be given you pay £50 mill a year more in wages.


evidence?


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Thank goodness you've had that fabled yoof side for a decade then, most of them breaking through to the first team at any moment.


 For a fuckin Spud you do seem to be a tad obsessed with The Arse,will we be able to take advantage of Man Us loss tonight or will we pluck defeat out of the jaws of victory at the weekend?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> For a fuckin Spud you do seem to be a tad obsessed with The Arse,will we be able to take advantage of Man Us loss tonight or will we pluck defeat out of the jaws of victory at the weekend?


 
yes


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2011)

yup, you can trust us to fuck it up somehow. 

Man U are faltering, their best performance of the season and they still got beaten. They should have parked the bus like they did with us.

Imagine the press this morning if Wenger had said half the things SAF spewed out last night. Talk about soar graps!!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> evidence?


 Seems to have gone up to £60 million, or double Tottenham's:

Goons 2009/10: £120 million
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/20/arsene-wenger-arsenal-chelsea-wages

Tottenham  2009/10: £60 million
http://www.spurs-web.com/spurs-news/the-state-were-in-in-response-to-the-guardians-article/ - quoting a Guardian article.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 2, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Alot of our present side is from the youth set up, so it's already happening, and guess what? Yup (as MrSki points out) we are 9 points ahead of you (and that happening in your most sucessfull year in the EPL).
> 
> LOL.



Really? Who from the current side came through your youth set up? Arshavin, Vermaelen, Koscienly, Squilaci, Sagna, Rosicky, RVP, Nasri, Song, Diaby were all bought from other clubs. Walcott, Bendtner, Denilson and Ramsey were all bought very young, so they didn't come through your youth set up. Fabregas left Barcelona aged 16, so he's not an Arsenal youth player either. I'm struggling to think of any players other than Wilshire and Szczczczczney. I know Djourou has been with Arsenal since he was about 15, but even in that case, it's an example of good scouting of other teams' youth players, not of taking in and developing your own.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2011)

There's that left back who's often injured.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> Really? Who from the current side came through your youth set up? Arshavin, Vermaelen, Koscienly, Squilaci, Sagna, Rosicky, RVP, Nasri, Song, Diaby were all bought from other clubs. Walcott, Bendtner, Denilson and Ramsey were all bought very young, so they didn't come through your youth set up. Fabregas left Barcelona aged 16, so he's not an Arsenal youth player either. I'm struggling to think of any players other than Wilshire and Szczczczczney. I know Djourou has been with Arsenal since he was about 15, but even in that case, it's an example of good scouting of other teams' youth players, not of taking in and developing your own.


 
I would say that at 15 to 18 they are still youth and still need lots of developing. So yes pretty much all the ones you mentioned, either came for free as youth or a small fee. Not Nasri (20 when he came to us?) or Diaby, Song I think we got very young again, I remember seeing him at Barnet years ago. Also Bentner was with us at a young age (15 I think...2004)

We've taken them from promising talent to second in the league....

You forgot Gibbs bythe way (came in at 11ish)...So by your reconing that's four (so far).


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 2, 2011)

you can also add clichyto the list


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> you can also add clichyto the list


 
Yes, forgot, understudy to A.Hole....


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Seems to have gone up to £60 million, or double Tottenham's:
> 
> Goons 2009/10: £120 million
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/apr/20/arsene-wenger-arsenal-chelsea-wages
> ...


fair enough.good to see we're in rude financial health!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 2, 2011)

On the subject of youth, I see Conor's in tonights game, very promising player. Will be interesting to see how he does in such a intense game.

He's been with us since he was 7 (btw)


----------



## chieftain (Mar 2, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> fair enough.good to see we're in rude financial health!


 
Ohhhhhhh no you're not: http://m.guardian.co.uk/football/20...ancial-results-loss?cat=football&type=article

Those days are BEHIND YOU


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Ohhhhhhh no you're not: http://m.guardian.co.uk/football/20...ancial-results-loss?cat=football&type=article
> 
> Those days are BEHIND YOU


 £2.5m loss.....we're dooommmmeeeeedddddd


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 2, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Ohhhhhhh no you're not: http://m.guardian.co.uk/football/20...ancial-results-loss?cat=football&type=article
> 
> Those days are BEHIND YOU


oh,woe is us!
Most clubs would kill for our financials...


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 2, 2011)

4-0,Bendy hat-trick,game over...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2011)

Both Barcalona and Yanited away next week then "Gulp"


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 3, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Both Barcalona and Yanited away next week then "Gulp"





We've got an even more important game then ManU(SA!) and Barca. Sunderland this weekend. Wonder if Ramsey will get any time on the pitch. He did very well at Cardiff and think he can be a good replacement for Fab.

Good performance from the Arse' last night, Conor and that Spanish lad (who I cant spell the name of, yet) did extremly well. Hope they get rewarded with a game at Old Trafford, will be invaluble experience for them.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2011)

5-0 flattered the performance but i'll take that after the weekend tbh.

the o's were to be admired from footballers to fans (even the yids wot snuck in).

we done them fair and square tho and everyone felt for cox when he was clean thru on goal and put it wide.

bendtner - best footballer in the world so my mate tells me


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 4, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I would say that at 15 to 18 they are still youth and still need lots of developing. So yes pretty much all the ones you mentioned, either came for free as youth or a small fee. Not Nasri (20 when he came to us?) or Diaby, Song I think we got very young again, I remember seeing him at Barnet years ago. Also Bentner was with us at a young age (15 I think...2004)
> 
> We've taken them from promising talent to second in the league....
> 
> You forgot Gibbs bythe way (came in at 11ish)...So by your reconing that's four (so far).



Our youth set up has produced in very recent years - and these are players that will play a significant part in the future of the club - Wilshere, Lansbury, Jay Emmanuel Thomas, Frimpong, Afobe, Gibbs - all have played in the first team this season.  I wouldnt say all will become regulars but I suspect Frimpong will force the departure of Denilson next season (he would have played very first game of season had he not injured his knee in training that week) and Lansbury will make significant strides next season too.  Jay Emmanuel Thomas is hugely talented and Afobe looks a monster for 17.  Gibbs and Wilshere need no introduction.

They all come from somewhere and even Jack Wilshere was at Orient before Arsenal.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 5, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> fair enough.good to see we're in rude financial health!


 
Not really the point though. On the one hand it's all about the 'squad growing up together' and potential and the average age of 14.6 years and the rest of the guff about Wenger's yoof policy, and on the other he's paying £10 million a month in wages - £60 million a more per year than, say, Tottenham.

£60 million a year more - begins to explain why he's so shy about buying more players.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for that ref


----------



## Deareg (Mar 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> thanks for that ref


 
Fuckin refs eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 5, 2011)

Another ref complaint?  

Next up: Sunderland were physical.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2011)

Pretty par for the course for this season. 

Ref was pretty bad, stone cold penalty, and a non off side (this is just the truth, watch the highlights and tell me I lie). This can be pointed out, it's not a crime for any supporter to do this as we ALL want correct reffing. It benefits all of us.

Hope Liverpool can do us a favour now.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Pretty par for the course for this season.
> 
> Ref was pretty bad, stone cold penalty, and a non off side (this is just the truth, watch the highlights and tell me I lie). This can be pointed out, it's not a crime for any supporter to do this as we all want correct reffing. It benefits all of us.
> 
> Hope Liverpool can do us a favour now.



to be fair I didnt see the penalty first time but the linesman should have done.  But on the replay you saw just how bad it was.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> to be fair I didnt see the penalty first time but the linesman should have done.  But on the replay you saw just how bad it was.


 
These guys are professionals now, getting paid good money. The least we can ask for is for them to be paying attention.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 5, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> These guys are professionals now, getting paid good money. The least we can ask for is for them to be paying attention.


 
Oh I agree - how did the linesman not see it. From his angle it must have been quite obvious.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 5, 2011)

Commonn the Mickys


----------



## Daniel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bring on 11/12, that'll be our season!

That sounds familiar actually, oh yea cos that is what is said every season...


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2011)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Bring on 11/12, that'll be our season!
> 
> That sounds familiar actually, oh yea cos that is what is said every season...


 
This one aint over yet buddy.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 5, 2011)

Technically it is not.

Realistically, finish second, may be a close finish but I reckon second.

Barcalona Tuesday, not writing us off at all, gona be a brilliant game if Cesc is back in, but go all the way?

FA cup at old trafford? Don't think so.

My mate has doubted Arsene for years, this season I have started to as well, his been an amazing manager for Arsenal, but no longer trust in him.

Hey, I might be wrong and you can come back and tell me how wrong and unfaithful I was, lets hope so


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2011)

This is where we differ.

I regard myself as a supporter, win lose or draw. I'll support Arsenal all the way down to the Conference League (and beyond) 'cause they is my team. It's nice to win things (for sure) but that's not why I support them.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm just being realistic, but fair enough I guess I'm just a fan then.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 6, 2011)

not such a bad weekend after all


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 6, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> not such a bad weekend after all


 Aye,been given another chance today,we really need to take better advantage of Yaniteds slip-ups from now until the end of the season than we've have been


----------



## TruXta (Mar 6, 2011)

You're welcome! Don't fuck this up now. About time your boys became men.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 7, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're welcome! Don't fuck this up now. About time your boys became men.


 
Yup, cant really say we disagree on that one.

Cheers btw, awsome display on Saturday.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 7, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> not such a bad weekend after all


coulda been worse.LOUSY reffing though


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 7, 2011)

RvP news, thought he was out for at least three weeks?

"*Robin van Persie has been selected in Arsenal's Champions League squad to face Barcelona on Tuesday.

The Dutchman had been expected to miss the last-16 second-leg tie having not played since injuring his knee in the Carling Cup final on 27 February. *"

(BBC)

Very confused at this.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 7, 2011)

It's not that confusing really. RVP was injured but is sufficiently recovered to risk playing him for some, if not all, of what is shaping up to be a defining match of the season. Given his brittle bone syndrome, might as well knacker him proper trying to get a decent result in Catalonia as spare him for the other games when it could all be too late.

I'd imagine its a not-to-similar situation with Cesc, although I would imagine he's also champing at the bit to get a game, all things considered. Lots of players playing at less than 100% now, its whether they have the bottle to really push themselves through the pain barrier imo. Fingers crossed it doesn't all go awry tomorrow night.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 7, 2011)

Van The Man


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 7, 2011)

Great news!!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to work late tonight so any streams people find, please share


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping for the best,expecting the worst tonight,hope we give a good account of ourselves irrespective of the final result


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this the corresponding fixture  Messi got a hattrick in last year?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Aye. One can only hope he is equally on fire this time around. Not that I particularly want Barca to win, but he's such a joy to watch.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, it was magical.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 8, 2011)

Have bet on Arsenal to go in my accumulator tonight. Last time I did this they were my only loser and they fucking gave up a four goal lead


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

Every time I have seen Barcelona perform badly this year, Mascherano has been playing.  Combine that with no Puyol and no Pique, and Arsenal have a good chance.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 8, 2011)

22-1 for a 0-0


----------



## Ranu (Mar 8, 2011)

Any decent streams?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking hell. What a goal! Always coming. Can the Gunners come out? Or are we looking at a bloodbath again?


----------



## xes (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't get on fsi  Any decent streams floating around, knock one this-a-way

ha, scrap that, i got on..


----------



## Deareg (Mar 8, 2011)

Justice was done after all the time wasting by Arsenal Barca score after nearly 48 minutes, as someone else said recently KARMA REALLY IS A BITCH.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

terrible 45 minutes of football, made worse by those smug cunts scoring.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> terrible 45 minutes of football, made worse by those smug cunts scoring.



yeah, this.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 8, 2011)

Viva Barcelona! Orar por una Gran Victoria para el Barça esta noche contra el Arsenal!    Up the Potters Arsene Whinger


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> terrible 45 minutes of football, made worse by those smug cunts scoring.


 
If that's a terrible half of football, what kind of football are you watching normally?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

That should speed things up.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2011)

haha.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> If that's a terrible half of football, what kind of football are you watching normally?



Watching two teams bitching and moaning at each other 45 minutes, in between playing out a one-sided training session game?


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

That is the most mindless sending off since that Nigerian lad in the World Cup.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

terrible decision to send him off. He really obviously didn't hear it.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what you normally watch, LS?

EDIT Bloody hell, that was a bit harsh.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 8, 2011)

What a stupid fucking sending off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> That's what you normally watch?


 
no, that's what I'm watching right now.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Villa should've scored twice already.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2011)

That was never a sending off. What a shit decision.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup. Shocking decision.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking ref!!!!!!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 8, 2011)

Appalling decision. Uphill battle to keep it at 1-1 now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

not too long lads.


----------



## swampy (Mar 8, 2011)

one second between the whistle and van Persie's shot.


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

that was brilliant


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that was class.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

here we go


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2011)

That's it for Arsenal. Shame the ref has fucked up an interesting game.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Penalty....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

i suppose it's too much to hope for another couple of barca own goals.


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's it for Arsenal. Shame the ref has fucked up an interesting game.


 
I dunno, even at 3-1 if Arsenal score they go through.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

agricola said:


> I dunno, even at 3-1 if Arsenal score they go through.


if it ends 3-2 arsenal go through. don't know where you get this 3-1 bit from.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's it for Arsenal. Shame the ref has fucked up an interesting game.


 
It sorta takes away from the real pleasure of watching Barca play.....


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

*round of applause for ridiculous ref*


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if it ends 3-2 arsenal go through. don't know where you get this 3-1 bit from.


 
the current score is 3-1.  if arsenal score, they go through (edit:  and if it ends with no further goals).  even you should see this.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if it ends 3-2 arsenal go through. don't know where you get this 3-1 bit from.


 
Because if Arsenal score when it's 3-1 it becomes 3-2 and Arsenal go through.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2011)

At least Arsenal can concentrate on stopping Man U winning the Premier League now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Because if Arsenal score when it's 3-1 it becomes 3-2 and Arsenal go through.....


 
simpler all round to say 'if it finishes 3-2' than to muddy the water with your facepalm-inducing comments.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Wenger's post match interview...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> simpler all round to say 'if it finishes 3-2' than to muddy the water with your facepalm-inducing comments.


 
No, my comment was, like you at present, fairly simple. But thanks all the same.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> I'm looking forward to Wenger's post match interview...


 
he's not


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

At least we are showing some balls now and getting into their half.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> At least we are showing some balls now and getting into their half.


 
I thought van Persie had gone off?


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
Haha


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

Barcelona really shouldnt stroll around like this when all Arsenal need is one goal.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I thought van Persie had gone off?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2011)

That'll do Bendtner's popularity the world of good.


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> That'll do Bendtner's popularity the world of good.


 
Given what happened the last time an Arsenal player had a shot on goal he was lucky not to be sent off.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2011)

agricola said:


> Given what happened the last time an Arsenal player had a shot on goal he was lucky not to be sent off.


 
lool


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

that's that then


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Shame about the ref. Not quite the clash of titanic skill as advertised either.


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Shame about the ref. Not quite the clash of titanic skill as advertised either.


 
Wenger is probably grateful, it at least gives him something to bitch about.

edit:  and Jeff Stelling claims its all kicked off in the tunnel between the ref and Wenger


----------



## Bomber (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so Happy you Sh*ts are Out !!


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2011)

arsenal had no shots. apart from van persie's of course


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> arsenal had no shots. apart from van persie's of course


 
If only they still had Cashley!


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck you, you bunch of cunts


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2011)

agricola said:


> If only they still had Cashley!


 
lol


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

van Persie now claiming the ref was bad all night.....


----------



## agricola (Mar 8, 2011)

Best interview since Drogba, this.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm of the firm belief that in the EPL Arsenal at their best beats anyone. Arsenal at their very best against this Barcelona, stand no chance. Barcelona are the plimsoll line in football, almost super natural play (fuck me they can play) and 4-3 on aggregate is not bad and an improvement from last year.

Been a good ride. Now to more important things EPL in two weeks, lets not lose anymore players against the Mancs (the poor ones).


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Barca but it is pretty shitty how the Euro Cup refs ensure their passage each year, it could have been a classic last 20-30 minutes.  How do you justify a time-wasting booking so early with a 1 second delay in a flowing movement, in that kind of crowd? Mental.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

To honest we would have got beaten with 11. The ref did us no favours but Barca were unassailable. They deserve this cup. Hope they get another English team, would be good to see another supporter squirm....


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Wenger must have watched a different game to everyone else?!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

Bomber said:


> I'm so Happy you Sh*ts are Out !!


 Being a Stoke supporter,the only bit of enjoyment you get I suppose,seeing other teams fail,let's hope ya don't get relegated this season,be fuck in terrible to lose a team of Stokes "quality" from the Prem


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2011)

texts I'm getting from gooners want us to smash barca.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Wenger must have watched a different game to everyone else?!


 
With his eyesight I am surprised he saw anything at all.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I'm of the firm belief that in the EPL Arsenal at their best beats anyone. Arsenal at their very best against this Barcelona, stand no chance. Barcelona are the plimsoll line in football, almost super natural play (fuck me they can play) and 4-3 on aggregate is not bad and an improvement from last year.
> 
> Been a good ride. Now to more important things EPL in two weeks, lets not lose anymore players against the Mancs (the poor ones).


Aye no complaints tbh,just gos to show the importance of finishing top of the qualifying group though


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

IC3D said:


> texts I'm getting from gooners want us to smash barca.


 
Urban75 v Barca? Bit one sided, there's thousands on here....


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

IC3D said:


> texts I'm getting from gooners want us to smash barca.


 
No chance. Barcas cup.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Aye no complaints tbh,just gos to show the importance of finishing top of the qualifying group though


 
Yeah, need to tighten that bit out of our game. Our away from in Europe is abysmal. However being taught a lesson now and again is not a bad thing either, our lot are four years younger and they should see themselves trying to reach the level of play Barca achieve. It's possible with this group of players.  

One less cup distraction is not a bad thing. The EPL remains number one target. .


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Please get it. ABU.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Urban75 v Barca? Bit one sided, there's thousands on here....


 


Should of got your kids to play tonight. All of them


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

Eduardo scored in the 3-0 win for Shak tonight agin Roma


----------



## Daniel (Mar 8, 2011)

Outnumbered, Outplayed, Outclassed and Outscored. Fabregas and Diaby just made up numbers! Almunia had a blinder and Arsene fucks up again.

Love It!


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 8, 2011)

We ran the best club side in the world close...ah well


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 8, 2011)

> Twop Twips: PRETEND you are an Arsenal player by watching Barcelona play football.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> We ran the best club side in the world close...ah well


 
You didn't have a shot on target and 31% possession...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> We ran the best club side in the world close...ah well


 
Not quite, you ran close to the best club side in the world.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Outnumbered, Outplayed, Outclassed and Outscored. Fabregas and Diaby just made up numbers! Almunia had a blinder and Arsene fucks up again.
> 
> Love It!


 Yeah fucking brilliant


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> We ran the best club side in the world close...ah well


 
Yeah, well done. Shame you couldn't put them under any kind of pressure like at Emirates.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 8, 2011)

think Arse fans are wrong to be proud by the way, thought you were shit for 45 minutes, picked two players who weren't fit and although Barça returned you the ball on a regular basis, you basically surrendered possession. Which frankly was daft, given that their weak link today was always gonna be the back line. That you were Bendtner's first touch away from the quarters speaks volumes...


----------



## strung out (Mar 8, 2011)

Kanda said:


> You didn't have a shot on target and 31% possession...


 
they didn't have a shot off target either


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> they didn't have a shot off target either


 
There's that too.. lol


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> think Arse fans are wrong to be proud by the way, thought you were shit for 45 minutes, picked two players who weren't fit and although Barça returned you the ball on a regular basis, you basically surrendered possession. Which frankly was daft, given that their weak link today was always gonna be the back line. That you were Bendtner's first touch away from the quarters speaks volumes...


 
No one said we were proud, just closer then last year. You fancy your team against them then?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> they didn't have a shot off target either


 
Except van Persie's.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

724 to 199 passes for Barca
19 shots to 0
74% possession to 26%
That's a bit  if those stats are true


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> 724 to 199 passes for Barca
> 19 shots to 0
> 74% possession to 26%
> That's a bit  if those stats are true



Ten men down at the NC, not surprised at the possession. Very bad stat on the 0 goal chances though.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> No one said we were proud, just closer then last year. You fancy your team against them then?


 For me the disappointment was the different attitude and feel of the Arsenal team between the two legs. Too conservative IMO, and they lacked the conviction and presence they showed in the first leg. Even in the last 5-10 minutes, when you could expect an all-out attack and pressure approach as Arsenal had nothing to lose, Barcelona were the dominant side. Arsenal should have done better in that respect.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 8, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Except van Persie's.


 
How ironic that if he'd been a good enough player to have got it on target I doubt the ref would have sent him off!

Arsenal lost with barely a wimper to a FAR superior side!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah fucking brilliant


 
Me and you are have a lot of fun in this thread I can tell.

What was good about that game?

Sorry I'm not in this whole in arsene we trust gang, and apologies for badmouthing arsenal a lot, but that was a shit game. 

Diaby was shit as ever, but with song out who do you play there? Denilson? Nope just another diaby. 

Fabregas didn't have the game we all wanted him to have, not fit IMO. Who do you play instead of him? No one!

Arsene wenger should stop being so stubborn with his masterplan, cos it ain't working.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 8, 2011)

> Great support from the arsenal fans. I take full blame for the result tonight. One of the worst moments of my life. I apologise.



By Fab on Witter apparently. If so, he's man enough to take it on the chin and fair dos.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

doh.. ignore.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

> @jack_wilshere: Arsenal fans great! Sorry about the result,good luck to Barca,great team! Oh yeah and the ref was good aswell....



...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> No one said we were proud, just closer then last year. You fancy your team against them then?


 
Shola would have scored that Bender chance late on.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Shola would have scored that Bender chance late on.


A period of silence from Bentner would be most welcome atm


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 8, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> I love Barca but it is pretty shitty how the Euro Cup refs ensure their passage each year, it could have been a classic last 20-30 minutes.  How do you justify a time-wasting booking so early with a 1 second delay in a flowing movement, in that kind of crowd? Mental.


 
Yeah, like that time last year against Inter Milan where the refs ensured their passage by ruling out an onside goal for offside but giving Inter an offside goal in the previous leg. Decisions tend to go your way more often the better you play. Barca could've had three pens tonight.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2011)

So many people in the pub going bonkers about the VP decision, made me think of this: 8mins in...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> A period of silence from Bentner would be most welcome atm


 
he fires hot and cold. but the same could be said of a lot of other players wenger's signed over the years, boa morte and kanu among them - i saw kanu play some cracking games but also a fuck load of wasted chances. i'd prefer to see bendtner put this down to experience and play better in future than for this to be used as a whip for this back. it's not as though a defeat's entirely the fault of any one player, and while i would be happy to have bendtner remain quiet on the interview front (he's no great talker anyway) i'd like to see him give the answers i'd want to hear on the pitch.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2011)

stupid kid said:


> Yeah, like that time last year against Inter Milan where the refs ensured their passage by ruling out an onside goal for offside but giving Inter an offside goal in the previous leg. Decisions tend to go your way more often the better you play. Barca could've had three pens tonight.


 
Well quite - the same Inter that beat us with 10 men too. Arsenal were okay and the second yellow for RvP was a joke but we were the better side on the night and deserved to go through. The shots on goal tally speaks for itself - Arsenal offered very little in attack because their midfield disappeared at times - I didn't even know Nasri was there at times.

Positives for Arsenal though were Wilshere's continued maturity on the pitch (if not on Twitter).


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> No one said we were proud, just closer then last year. You fancy your team against them then?


 
what kind of bollocks response is that? I support a team in the Championship. I think Barça were vulnerable tonight, and your manager made several mistakes that lead to you not progressing, or even competing. That'd piss me off if I were an Arsenal fan


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

If we'd beaten you last night, it would have been a fluke and underserved.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If we'd beaten you last night, it would have been a fluke and underserved.


 
thing is, football being what it is, if Arsenal had put in a performance last night, they'd probably have progressed. The bad sending off and the usual stampede to suck Barça cock is covering up how bad Arsenal were last night.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> So many people in the pub going bonkers about the VP decision, made me think of this: 8mins in...


 
thing is there are some decisions that happen quickly, and you have to make a judgement call. Acceptable if you make the wrong one, even if you get it very wrong. The RVP one is something the ref can think about, apply some logic and he's got it abysmally wrong. I don't know the letter of the law, but surely the reference is to deliberately wasting time. You'd have to be pretty dumb not to give him the benefit of the doubt in that situation. 

I think in that situation the authorities have at least got to admit they got it wrong and apologise. Oh and tell the ref to use his fucking common sense next time.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree it was a massive chance for Arsenal given we were missing our two first choice CBs...but they messed up badly. While we weren't bad we certainly weren't anything special compared to other matches (Real Madrid springs to mind) - it was merely amplified by how poor Arsenal were at times.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

of course RVP was wasting time. what normal player would shoot from that far out when through on goal? i'm glad they sent the time wasting twat off.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

g force said:


> I agree it was a massive chance for Arsenal given we were missing our two first choice CBs...but they messed up badly. While we weren't bad we certainly weren't anything special compared to other matches (Real Madrid springs to mind) - it was merely amplified by how poor Arsenal were at times.


 
Yeah, in El Clasico I thought you lot were unplayable and if Arsenal had lost to that, fair enough. But I don't think that Barça showed up at all - thought they gave the ball away a lot last night, but Arsenal just gave it straight back to them every single time. They didn't oblige them to do any defending at all, so basically let them have 7 players attacking.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> of course RVP was wasting time. what normal player would shoot from that far out when through on goal? i'm glad they sent the time wasting twat off.


 
So you honestly think that RVP decided in that split second - I'll boot the ball away to waste 10 seconds, thus risking a second yellow card and sending off? For 10 seconds of time-wasting?!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think for a minute he heard the whistle but he absolutely had to see the flag go up because it was within 10' of where he was looking (the ball) as it was played and, anyway, any forward checks the lino when they play off the shoulder like that and turn through the arc where the lino is. The flag went up instantly the ball was played.

It was a shame because it did ruin the game but, then again, three cast-iron penalties for Barca in the first leg and one more last night makes four.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> So you honestly think that RVP decided in that split second - I'll boot the ball away to waste 10 seconds, thus risking a second yellow card and sending off? For 10 seconds of time-wasting?!


 
yep, because he knew that most refs would let him get away with it


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I don't think for a minute he heard the whistle but he absolutely had to see the flag go up because it was within 10' of where he was looking (the ball) as it was played and, anyway, any forward checks the lino when they play off the shoulder like that and turn through the arc where the lino is. The flag went up instantly the ball was played.


 
c´mon, Spurs specs off, if they sent one of yours off for that, you'd be screaming blue murder. RVP's explanation is perfectly plausible, and unless the ref is a mind-reader and he knows that RVP has had a totally bizarre thought-process for any logical person (I'll risk a sending off by kicking this ball away, thus wasting a whole 10-second), he's got to get the benefit of the doubt there, surely?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> yep, because he knew that most refs would let him get away with it


 
most refs "let you get away with it", because it's perfectly normal for a striker who is through on goal to focus on scoring rather than the offside flag.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

why didn't he focus on scoring then instead of pointlessly booting it out of play? if that was RvP's attempt at focussing on scoring a goal he should have been sent off for being shit.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> RVP's explanation is perfectly plausible


 I haven't seen what RvP said but I bet he didn't mention what he had to have seen if not directly in vision then as he began to turn through his arc to face the goal.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> why didn't he focus on scoring then instead of pointlessly booting it out of play? if that was RvP's attempt at focussing on scoring a goal he should have been sent off for being shit.


 
Why do you have to act like such a twat on this thread?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm sorry that telling the truth is 'acting like a twat' in your book


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

So you are really telling me RVP was deliberately wasting time?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

only he knows for sure, but i think so.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Well if you think this is a valid red card then yes, you're a twat.

http://arsenalist.com/video/?id=xhggjj


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

i think it's a valid yellow card


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry, no colour card was justified in that instance. It was ridiculous.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

RvP def took the piss. Didn't understand his first card though.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

He took the piss by trying to score?

Fuckin' 'ell


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Sorry, no colour card was justified in that instance. It was ridiculous.


 
kicking the ball away after the whistle has blown is a yellow card offence. the feebleness of van persie's shot indicates (imo of course) that he knew the flag had gone up and the whistle had gone


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Very easy to say sat at home. Have you ever been to the Nou Camp on a match day?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

If that's a sending off, then what's this?







[/IMG]


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm sure the referee knows what it's like to be on the pitch on a match day


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i'm sure the referee knows what it's like to be on the pitch on a match day


 
I asked you a question. Have you ever been to the Nou Camp on a match day?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

have you ever refereed a match at the nou camp on a match day?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> have you ever refereed a match at the nou camp on a match day?


 
You seem to have a bee in your bonnet about this.

Was there a warning for wasting time before the RvP incident? That would have been fair if RvP had been warned before and the ref genuinely thought RvP wast taking the piss. I dont think there was.

And what about the grabbing of the neck, do you think the ref was being fair to both sides?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Answer my question and I won't answer your ridiculous one that makes no sense because you already know the answer.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You seem to have a bee in your bonnet about this.
> 
> Was there a warning for wasting time before the RvP incident? That would have been fair if RvP had been warned before and the ref genuinely thought RvP wast taking the piss. I dont think there was.


 
i don't think there's anything about giving a warning for time wasting in the rules. something's either time wasting or it's not. it seems it's the arsenal fans who have got a bee in their bonnet about this, i'm just trying to provide some balance.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 9, 2011)

Time wasting. he lost his temper earlier and carried on playing petulantly and cost Arsenal.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> i don't think there's anything about giving a warning for time wasting in the rules. something's either time wasting or it's not. it seems it's the arsenal fans who have got a bee in their bonnet about this, i'm just trying to provide some balance.


 
Just like wasting time isnt an automatic yellow, RvP's reason he gave was valid.

So do you think the ref was fair to both sides?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Answer my question and I won't answer your ridiculous one that makes no sense because you already know the answer.


 
your question doesn't have any relevance to the argument though. you're saying my opinion on something is invalid because i've never been to the nou camp. well you've never reffed at the nou camp either.

as the commentator in the clip you provided says, rules are rules.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> If that's a sending off, then what's this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bump

So why wasnt that Barca player sent off? Can you tell me strung out?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> your question doesn't have any relevance to the argument though. you're saying my opinion on something is invalid because i've never been to the nou camp. well you've never reffed at the nou camp either.
> 
> as the commentator in the clip you provided says, rules are rules.



I'm not saying it's invalid, not at all. I'm just trying to make you aware HOW FUCKING LOUD it is on a match day there. And maybe if you had been there you would have a little more understanding. 

OK, so if the rules are the rules why does this not happen more often? I had never heard of a yellow card that early in a game for time wasting ever. And the only other example I have seen is in the clip Kanda posted last night!!! Refs can still apply their common sense to the rules, this ref clearly didn't.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 9, 2011)

The ref was very biased.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

you've never heard of a yellow card for a player kicking the ball away after the whistle has gone?


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Bump
> 
> So why wasnt that Barca player sent off? Can you tell me strung out?


 
dunno, didn't see it.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> dunno, didn't see it.



just like RvP not hearing it.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> you've never heard of a yellow card for a player kicking the ball away after the whistle has gone?


 
Yes, but not this early in the game as I said. I've seen it happen in the dying minutes when frustrations obviously come to a boil.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> just like RvP not hearing it.


 
yes, exactly like that. it must be all this noise of baying arsenal fans drowning it out.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Yes, but not this early in the game as I said. I've seen it happen in the dying minutes when frustrations obviously come to a boil.


 
the laws of the game don't specify a time in the match at which the penalty for time wasting can be applied!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> yes, exactly like that. it must be all this noise of baying arsenal fans drowning it out.



I'd like you to show me where this has happened so early in a half with examples please. If you can show me resent precedents then you will convince me.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes but we are talking about the refs common sense here.

And as much as I would like to continue this discussion, it really is obvious that your mind is made firmly up about the matter. Weather it's what you truly believe or not is another matter entirely.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> yes, exactly like that. it must be all this noise of baying arsenal fans drowning it out.


 
You're starting to become cheap.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You're starting to become cheap.


 
He's obviously just trying to get a rise out of someone.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard the whistle on the tellybox, how the fuck couldn't RVP?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you never reffed at the Nou Camp!!1!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I heard the whistle on the tellybox, how the fuck couldn't RVP?



Directional mics (usually a rifle mic)



London_Calling said:


> Have you never reffed at the Nou Camp!!1!



I bet you have.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I'd like you to show me where this has happened so early in a half with examples please. If you can show me resent precedents then you will convince me.


 
earlier this season in a rovers match


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> earlier this season in a rovers match


 

Which one? Would love to see it on youtube (if available).


----------



## IC3D (Mar 9, 2011)

If he wasn't sure the linesman would of been in his field of view, yellow card.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Which one? Would love to see it on youtube (if available).


 
sorry, rovers matches don't get uploaded to youtube. i think it was in september or october, i've been to 20 rovers matches this season so can't remember which one.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> sorry, rovers matches don't get uploaded to youtube. i think it was in september or october, i've been to 20 rovers matches this season so can't remember which one.


 
Bristol Rovers yeah? Ok, Without any video or links I have to take your word for it and as you can imagine, that's a very hard thing to do.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Bump
> 
> So why wasnt that Barca player sent off? Can you tell me strung out?



Dunno...didn't see that either. Odd.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Bristol Rovers yeah? Ok, Without any video or links I have to take your word for it and as you can imagine, that's a very hard thing to do.


 
we'll call this argument a draw then. i'm right though


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

g force said:


> Dunno...didn't see that either. Odd.


 
Please dont be silly, hardly the same thing. Jack is a young lad and will say emotional things (not right I admit)

Your player grabbed RvPs neck. Blatant sending off.


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2011)

Your player got booked for two bookable offences


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

g force said:


> Your player got booked for two bookable offences


 
And yours committed an assault and didn't even get a warning.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 9, 2011)

strung out said:


> sorry, rovers matches don't get uploaded to youtube. i think it was in september or october, i've been to 20 rovers matches this season so can't remember which one.



Of course not.. this gets uploaded though..


----------



## g force (Mar 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> And yours committed an assault and didn't even get a warning.


 
Well that is football for you. My issue - and I'm saying this as someone who likes Arsenal (most my mates are Gooners) and an avid reader of Arseblog - is the card has now become the issue. Yes it was wrong but it also suggest Arsenal were competing up to that point - you weren't. You got level through an own goal.

It papers over the utter failings of Wenger's tactics, his team selection and indeed many of the players last night - Rosicky in particular looks shot. Now it's "referee, referee, referee". Those things happen. Decent sides can recover or manage that as Inter did.

That didn't even look like the same team as the other week. Now whether that was nerves, intimidation whatever that's not a great sign and suggests Arsenal lack leaders on the pitch. I think Cesc, well he just lost his head and was carrying an injury. But this Arsenal side could be great - _could be_ - but Wenger clearly needs some new personnel. The team needs a leader on the pitch, which you've not had since Vieira left and coincidentally was the last time you looked like genuine contenders and not hanging on while other teams fuck up.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

g force said:


> Well that is football for you. My issue - and I'm saying this as someone who likes Arsenal (most my mates are Gooners) and an avid reader of Arseblog - is the card has now become the issue. Yes it was wrong but it also suggest Arsenal were competing up to that point - you weren't. You got level through an own goal.
> 
> It papers over the utter failings of Wenger's tactics, his team selection and indeed many of the players last night - Rosicky in particular looks shot. Now it's "referee, referee, referee". Those things happen. Decent times can recover, as Inter did.
> 
> ...


 
The point isnt whether we would have won the game with or without RvP. I've already stated that we are not as good as Barca (who I greatly admire). Read my posts.

The point is fairness and equality in reffing. I did not see this last night.


----------



## strung out (Mar 9, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Of course not.. this gets uploaded though..




i've got that on vinyl


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Still can't get over the 0 shots on target


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Still can't get over the 0 shots on target


 
You were lucky to get that many.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

What I do find funny is that given the number of incidents Wenger misses with monotonous, some might say studied, regularity, he certainly managed to see this little incident.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> You were lucky to get that many.


Down to Wenger's tatics, his dope on a rope tatic went out the door once Van de Man was sent off, could be worse RM lost 5-0 there with C. Ronaldo, Benzema, Ozil, Di Maria and several other players who cost more than we've ever spent a few months ago.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> What I do find funny is that given the number of incidents Wenger misses with monotonous, some might say studied, regularity, he certainly managed to see this little incident.


 what I find funny is the amount of times you and certain others harp on about Wenger's eyesight as if it hasn't been mentioned a million times before


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Down to Wenger's tatics, his dope on a rope tatic went out the door once Van de Man was sent off, could be worse RM lost 5-0 there with C. Ronaldo, Benzema, Ozil, Di Maria and several other players who cost more than we've ever spent a few months ago.


 
Absolutely, it's no disgrace or shame getting a horsing actual or metaphorical from Barca at present...


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> what I find funny is the amount of times you and certain others harp on about Wenger's eyesight as if it hasn't been mentioned a million times before


 
I must have missed them.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> DP


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> I must have missed them.


 Must be summit wrong with your eyesight


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> I heard the whistle on the tellybox, how the fuck couldn't RVP?


you weren't surrounded by 95,000 people screaming their heads off?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Must be summit wrong with your eyesight


 
And yet a greying French bloke recommended this opticians to me...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2011)

Inter showed how to successfully do the dope on a rope tatic last season at the Nou Camp,they were down a man as well


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Inter showed how to successfully do the dope on a rope tatic last season at the Nou Camp,they were down a man as well


 
The goal Inter scored, which was offside,  and the given offside goal barca goal, which was on, helped mind.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 9, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> you weren't surrounded by 95,000 people screaming their heads off?


 
No, but the microphones picked it up, why didn't RVP? The whistle was closer to him!!


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> No, but the microphones picked it up, why didn't RVP? The whistle was closer to him!!


 

Jack has said that he couldnt hear the whistle through the game also.

The mics (That I stated earlier) are rifle mics they are directional and can pick up a lot of detail the human ear cannot.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 9, 2011)

Compulsory bookings for these type of offences is a stupid ruling anyway, we should as much as possible give the ref discretion on the pitch and accept that they are going to make mistakes.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 9, 2011)

Why, do you wanna go back to the days of interminable timewasting? Might as well bring back backpasses to the goalie.


----------



## hektik (Mar 9, 2011)

g force said:


> It papers over the utter failings of Wenger's tactics, his team selection and indeed many of the players last night - Rosicky in particular looks shot. Now it's "referee, referee, referee". Those things happen. Decent sides can recover or manage that as Inter did.
> 
> That didn't even look like the same team as the other week. Now whether that was nerves, intimidation whatever that's not a great sign and suggests Arsenal lack leaders on the pitch. I think Cesc, well he just lost his head and was carrying an injury.



i agree that the team selection was bad - it's a failing over the years that wenger has rushed back players from injuries for big games, and it's never worked for us - all the way back to thierry henry in the CL final and UEFA final before that - if they don't get injured again, then they are generally off the pace and don't contribute anything of substance. I know that obviously having your best players being fit would be a boost, but if they then don't contribute - what's the point of having them at that point?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Why, do you wanna go back to the days of interminable timewasting? Might as well bring back backpasses to the goalie.


 
If you were talking to me, I don't want to go back anywhere I just think that the ref should be given the discretion to book or not instead of being forced too.

And not just with bookings either but also whether a player has to leave the field due to injuries also he should be given the option of holding the game up if a player has been genuinely injured but is going to resume playing after treatment.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> If you were talking to me, I don't want to go back anywhere I just think that the ref should be given the discretion to book or not instead of being forced too.
> 
> And not just with bookings either but also whether a player has to leave the field due to injuries also he should be given the option of holding the game up if a player has been genuinely injured but is going to resume playing after treatment.


 
I was yes. Why do you think they changed the rule in the first place? Much like the change that saw bad tackles from behind/with both legs/showing studs being sanctioned with automatic carding the point was to stamp down on unwanted behaviour that previous rules hadn't curbed. It's far from a perfect system atm, but I for one think that some of the recent (10-15 years worth) changes have worked quite well.

We still need video reffing for goals and such tho. And something like in rugby where only the captain can talk to the ref.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2011)

Kanda said:


> No, but the microphones picked it up, why didn't RVP? The whistle was closer to him!!


IIRC,the whisltle is mic-ed


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Compulsory bookings for these type of offences is a stupid ruling anyway, we should as much as possible give the ref discretion on the pitch and accept that they are going to make mistakes.


agree absolutely


----------



## Deareg (Mar 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I was yes. Why do you think they changed the rule in the first place? Much like the change that saw bad tackles from behind/with both legs/showing studs being sanctioned with automatic carding the point was to stamp down on unwanted behaviour that previous rules hadn't curbed. It's far from a perfect system atm, but I for one think that some of the recent (10-15 years worth) changes have worked quite well.
> 
> We still need video reffing for goals and such tho. And something like in rugby where only the captain can talk to the ref.


 
Whatever the reason for changing the rule it has not worked and we have ended up with pathetic decisions such as the Van Persie sending off which ruined what should have been an excellent game of football, video reffing would not have made any difference in this and numerous other situations as the refs have no leeway or no discretions to use common sense.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

The point about Wenger's tactical ability and the lack of leadership on the pitch is known, and you can't argue with 0 shots on target and 4 clear cut penalties to Barca not given over the two legs. 

RvP really must have seen that flag go up.

There's another game tonight, I believe.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2011)

So, quadruple hopes to double hopes, FA cup Saturday at old trafford, looking forward to it......

Chelsea to sneak up and steal second? Yea why not.

In Wenger We Trust eh?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't "trust" a deity, you worship at the feet and wonder at the flawless purity.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2011)

Ahaha! No way 

I didn't even actually see Messi's goal properly, I thought it was a shot then a rebound until someone at work told me otherwise, that was pure class.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 9, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah, in El Clasico I thought you lot were unplayable and if Arsenal had lost to that, fair enough. But I don't think that Barça showed up at all - thought they gave the ball away a lot last night, but Arsenal just gave it straight back to them every single time. They didn't oblige them to do any defending at all, so basically let them have 7 players attacking.


 
Aye, Nasri had the measure of Alves and Arsenal could have exploited this. With 11 v 10, Biscuits came over to cover for Alves and let him stay up the pitch, neutralising that threat.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 9, 2011)

New date in the calender please - St Arseington's Day:

The day on which Arsenal can no longer progress further than Tottenham in the Champion's League..?

;-)


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you think it'll be an annual event like st totteringham's day?  Somehow I doubt it.

Well done btw, richly deserved.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone notice Crouch kick the ball away clearly after being given offisde - worth two yellow cards surely


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2011)

i did notice that and thought he should have been given a yellow actually


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 10, 2011)

chieftain said:


> New date in the calender please - St Arseington's Day:
> 
> The day on which Arsenal can no longer progress further than Tottenham in the Champion's League..?
> 
> ;-)


why,when it'll only happen once?
well done,anyway


----------



## g force (Mar 10, 2011)

Spuds fans....there's such a thing as being graciuous winners and well as gracious losers.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure, tell us more about that.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 10, 2011)

g force said:


> Spuds fans....there's such a thing as being graciuous winners and well as gracious losers.


 
I ask these two:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9419375.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9421131.stm


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> I ask these two:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/9419375.stm
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9421131.stm


 
LOL gforce has got under yer skin (or what!) 

The full report of what went on after the game will no doubt be summited by the Arsenal legal team, now that UEFAs charged Nasri and Wenger. That ref was a disgrace and deserves what's coming to him (as does UEFA).


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2011)

I admire Spurs for beating an utterly shit AC Milan side. To get through to the Last 8 of a cup competition. Woo! But rather than celebrate they'd prefer to goad Arsenal fans...a club that's actually one something in the last 20 years.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2011)

g force said:


> I admire Spurs for beating an utterly shit AC Milan side. To get through to the Last 8 of a cup competition. Woo! But rather than celebrate they'd prefer to goad Arsenal fans...a club that's actually one something in the last 20 years.


It doesn't bother us-we know we'll have other CL campaigns. Spurs prolly won't,not for some time


----------



## Deareg (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope Wenger sticks to his guns over the ref.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL gforce has got under yer skin (or what!)
> 
> The full report of what went on after the game will no doubt be summited by the Arsenal legal team, now that UEFAs charged Nasri and Wenger. That ref was a disgrace and deserves what's coming to him (as does UEFA).



No fella, it was to obvious an opportunity to miss with the current going on's inside Wengers head


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2011)

g force said:


> I admire Spurs for beating an utterly shit AC Milan side. To get through to the Last 8 of a cup competition. Woo! But rather than celebrate they'd prefer to goad Arsenal fans...a club that's actually one something in the last 20 years.



Jog on pal, I posted a funny from another website, nothing more. No goading here, please move along.


----------



## deadringer (Mar 11, 2011)

g force said:


> I admire Spurs for beating an utterly shit AC Milan side. To get through to the Last 8 of a cup competition. Woo! But rather than celebrate they'd prefer to goad Arsenal fans...a club that's actually one something in the last 20 years.


 


iROBOT said:


> LOL gforce has got under yer skin (or what!)




looks like someones got under G's skin i'd say, lol!   



for all this bitching and moaning what good is going to come of it? any goodwill generated by neutrals is being wiped out by wengers/arsenals moaning/tweets/sulking about this decision. shit happens, move on. raging against the ref, UEFA and the like, where will it get you? next time there is a decision do you think you'll be more likely to get it after kicking up a stink, or keeping a dignified position leaving the ref to dwell on what in hindsight may seem like a harsh decision in the cold light of day?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 11, 2011)

deadringer said:


> for all this bitching and moaning what good is going to come of it? any goodwill generated by neutrals is being wiped out by wengers/arsenals moaning/tweets/sulking about this decision. shit happens, move on. raging against the ref, UEFA and the like, where will it get you? next time there is a decision do you think you'll be more likely to get it after kicking up a stink, or keeping a dignified position leaving the ref to dwell on what in hindsight may seem like a harsh decision in the cold light of day?



Wenger and Nasri were charged by UEFA after the refs report. He was asked about this yesterday in the weeky press conference, this words are a reply to a direct question by a jorno. Arsene replied that after such an abysmal performance by the ref the best thing for them would be to keep a low profile. They havent, so we fight them.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2011)

Be nice to nick a win tomorrow,the team and supporters need a bit of a confidence boost atm.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm just  amazed at the coincidental misfortune of Arsenal getting a stream of poor referees every March.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm just  amazed at the coincidental misfortune of Arsenal getting a stream of poor referees every March.


 
And still with this misfortune manage to finish the season above a certain other North London club.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

They were well beaten today. That said, Edwin van der Sar was magnificent.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 12, 2011)

Lots of possession with the cutting edge of water,same old,looks like Djourou could be out for the season ,and yes VDS played a blinder,just shows what a top class goalie brings to a team eh Arsene? <Straw clutching mode> hey at least we'll be fresh for the title run in what with less matches to play.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 12, 2011)

“Of course we can win all four trophies” - Sami Nasri, 19th Feb


----------



## Corax (Mar 12, 2011)

Whilst I'd love to get all gloaty about your cup crashes, you're almost certainly going to finish above us in the league and our CL prospects for next season are precarious, so it would be a tad silly to do so...

What has struck me is that Wenger seems to be an excellent coach, but not an excellent manager.  He clearly gets the best out of players, and has done a cracking job at developing young talent.  He sets a team up on the pitch reasonably well too.

But... he doesn't appear to have a particularly good grasp of what the balance of the team needs to be overall.  He did very well with players he inherited, which included the likes of Adams, Bould and Viera.  But when those players' dates expired, he never replaced them.  It reminds me (in this particular respect) of the situation we had a few years back, when there was no grit whatsoever to be seen at WHL.  Now we have Palacios and Sandro (and to some extent Thud) who are capable of being snarling DMs and dominating the middle when needs be.  I'm not sure who's supposed to be filling that role at Arsenal.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 13, 2011)

Thing is with Wenger ( and to be fair most other manager, though seems more so with him ) it is always someone elses fault....its never he got it wrong, which in my opinion he does a lot...


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 13, 2011)

We need an Ian Wright/Terry Henry type striker,someone who'll put away those simple chances and has the pace and drive to get on the end of moves,and we really need to defend as a team,when we lost the ball today some of our lot could'nt be arsed to chase back unlike United's players,and for all his faults we miss Theo badly.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> We need an Ian Wright/Terry Henry type striker,someone who'll put away those simple chances and has the pace and drive to get on the end of moves,and we really need to defend as a team,when we lost the ball today some of our lot could'nt be arsed to chase back unlike United's players,and for all his faults we miss Theo badly.



thats exactly what you need... and a big solid midfielder and a goalie


----------



## g force (Mar 14, 2011)

Patrick Vieira aged 22 is what you need.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2011)

chieftain said:


> thats exactly what you need... and a big solid midfielder and a goalie


 
And a couple of decent defenders. And cover for them. 

We need to spend seriously this summer if we have any hope of not falling apart like we have done every season for the last 6 years.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2011)

One of his obvious flaws is this irrational need to be seen to be a nurturer. It's almost a deep hunger to be, and be seen to be, a father (figure). This isn't something that we have to judge over a short period, and there are certainly psychological issues behind such sustained and unusual behaviour.

Imo.

Just out of curiosity, do we know if he is a father?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Just out of curiosity, do we know if he is a father?


 
Yep. He has a daughter iirc.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems so:



> Wenger is married to former basketball player Annie Brosterhous, with whom he has one daughter, Léa (born 1997), and currently lives in Totteridge, London


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2011)

It was interesting that for all their posession in the first half, Arsenal only really started to threaten Van Der Sar when Sagny started knocking proper crossesin at around the hour mark. They then went back to non-stop passing about ten minutes later and the threat quelled.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 14, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/12735013.stm
Welcome back Mad Jens


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 14, 2011)

jajaja, oh you're so shite. 

tbf, I'm glad I can finally dust off "in Lehmann's terms" and bring it back into the fold. In Lehmann's terms it's a win-win situation.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> jajaja, oh you're so shite.
> 
> tbf, I'm glad I can finally dust off "in Lehmann's terms" and bring it back into the fold. In Lehmann's terms it's a win-win situation.


 
Obviously not much to do "up north" is there? Move to London, you'll be less bored.

Mad lens is a good move, we saw the lift TH's training with us gave the team and Lens will bring some much needed experience in this uncertain time. Plus we have THREE keepers out with injury, what else can we do?


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Obviously not much to do "up north" is there? Move to London, you'll be less bored.
> 
> Mad lens is a good move, we saw the lift TH's training with us gave the team and Lens will bring some much needed experience in this uncertain time. Plus we have THREE keepers out with injury, what else can we do?


 
It could be the difference between us winning and losing the title tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It could be the difference between us winning and losing the title tbh.


You sure about that? Mad Jens returns....omg.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, from the experience point of view anyway


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 15, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> It could be the difference between us winning and losing the title tbh.


 
My sentiments exactly.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyhow....

Henri's doing well at Norwich.

Goal and assist, last game.


----------



## Bomber (Mar 17, 2011)

Going down the pan nicely !


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 17, 2011)

Bomber said:


> Going down the pan nicely !


 
Getting a bit lonely on the Stoke thread then are we? decided to infest other footie threads with your charm and sparkling wit?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Henri's doing well at Norwich.
> 
> Goal and assist, last game.




yeah, but he's infected with scum now. Should lend your players to proper football teams.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Anyhow....
> 
> Henri's doing well at Norwich.
> 
> Goal and assist, last game.




He looks quite good unfortunately.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

that last 20 mins could be huge - Arshavin terrific.  Once Denilson went off everything changed.  And looked like a penalty at the end.  In our own hands still


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2011)

Man U are going to win it. They can win with ten men and you lot can't even beat West Brom. Fucking bollocks.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

still in our own hands actually.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> still in our own hands actually.



bollocks

your sounding like a deluded Tottenham fan


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> still in our own hands actually.


 
Slowly slipping out of our hands if we're being honest,sounds like Al Mooney fucked up for the Baggies 2nd goal,I think we might see a certain mad German in goal for the next match


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Slowly slipping out of our hands if we're being honest,sounds like Al Mooney fucked up for the Baggies 2nd goal,I think we might see a certain mad German in goal for the next match


 
he did screw up but the fact remains that it's still in our own hands - and Cesc, Song and Walcott should be fit in 2 weeks.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> bollocks
> 
> your sounding like a deluded Tottenham fan


 
Obviously maths isn't your strong point.  Nor English by your spelling of 'you're'.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Slowly slipping out of our hands if we're being honest,sounds like Al Mooney fucked up for the Baggies 2nd goal,I think we might see a certain mad German in goal for the next match



how can it be slipping out of your hands? to have it in your hands you need to be ahead on points not 3 points behind (4 now) with a game in hand.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Obviously maths isn't your strong point.  Nor English by your spelling of 'you're'.



yeah maths isn't my strong point, your 4 points behind with a game in hand *if* you win that game then you are 1 point behind , that is not "in your hands" you are chasing the leaders *you need them to drop points* so it's not in your hands (unless you have to play Utd again but I don't know what the fixture list is and even if that is the case then maths isn't the problem it's knowledge of the premier league fixture list that is) so if you want to be pedantic about the spelling of "your/you're" then go ahead but it doesn't hide the fact that your being fucking deluded.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> yeah maths isn't my strong point, your 4 points behind with a game in hand *if* you win that game then you are 1 point behind , that is not "in your hands" you are chasing the leaders *you need them to drop points* so it's not in your hands (unless you have to play Utd again but I don't know what the fixture list is and even if that is the case then maths isn't the problem it's knowledge of the premier league fixture list that is) so if you want to be pedantic about the spelling of "your/you're" then go ahead but it doesn't hide the fact that your being fucking deluded.


 
errrr no Einstein.. We have to play United ergo - if we win all our games, we win the league - comprenez?


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> errrr no Einstein.. We have to play United ergo - if we win all our games, we win the league - comprenez?



so reading isn't your strong point. You may notice that I have put a bit of text in brackets , try reading that then you will understand why maths isn't the problem.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 19, 2011)

emperor akihito sends his condolences to arsenal.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> errrr no Einstein.. We have to play United ergo - if we win all our games, we win the league - comprenez?


 
For Arsenal to win all your games, Don't United have to drop at least 3 points?


----------



## Deareg (Mar 19, 2011)

discokermit said:


> emperor akihito sends his condolences to arsenal.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> comprenez?



I'm not sure if the use of the French rather than the standard Spanish here is because you have a french manager or just because you have made a mistake , either way it makes you sound like a twat


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

To be fair, you're both sounding pretty twattish.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> To be fair, you're both sounding pretty twattish.



yep  I am quite happy with that


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

You need to take your minds off the whole silly spat with a bit of this.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> You need to take your minds off the whole silly spat with a bit of this.


 
are you serious? that is fucking awful


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> yep  I am quite happy with that


 
I blame the supermoon


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

what is everyone not understanding here

If Arsenal win their remaining fixtures they will be champions - full stop.


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> are you serious? that is fucking awful


 
Innit.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> what is everyone not understanding here
> 
> If Arsenal win their remaining fixtures they will be champions - full stop.



I think we understand that, I didn't realise arsenal still had to play utd and I put a disclaimer in brackets in my post responding to you, which i have already pointed out.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 19, 2011)

Deareg said:


> For Arsenal to win all your games, Don't United have to drop at least 3 points?


If we win our game in hand,we'll be 2 points behind United,if we win the rest of our games including Yanited at the Emerites we'll win the League,long shot I know considering how bereft of confidence we are ATM


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)

All other things being equal, it's this game that'll decide your fate.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> All other things being equal, it's this game that'll decide your fate.




I think this is more likely to be the decider


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 19, 2011)

either way for a team with no character it was a big comeback today and we should have had a penalty last minute as far as I could tell.  WBAarely had the ball second half so huge response - once Denilson went off anyway.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 19, 2011)

i've started going to watch brentford instead tbh.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 20, 2011)

Christ, what would you have done between 1952 and 1972 or (indeed) 1972 and 1989? This is far from the worst we've been in the 40(ish) years I've been supporting the Arsenal.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 20, 2011)

5 goals conceded and 5 points dropped against a relagation threatened West Brom,those 5 goals were conceded as a result of 7 shots on goal


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2011)

Loving the choice between 'keepers.


----------



## hektik (Mar 21, 2011)

http://arsenalist.com/2011/03/21/heres-how-arsenal-dropped-19-points-this-season/

depressing.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 21, 2011)

hektik said:


> http://arsenalist.com/2011/03/21/heres-how-arsenal-dropped-19-points-this-season/
> 
> depressing.


 
The info on that link makes me want to kill myself.

Jesus...


----------



## Le Shark (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, but you could say the same about Chelsea - if they'd have just sorted that AWFUL dip in form out a few games earlier you'd probably be backing them to retain the title now!!

It's not over yet - Utd will drop more points!!


----------



## Corax (Mar 21, 2011)

Your season's doomed anyway, because we're going to take third place and relegate you to fourth.  I read about it some months ago.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 21, 2011)

We haven't actually lost in the League since 13th Dec,too many draws are the problem


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 22, 2011)

Bizzareness from Guardian readers re-Mad Jens

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/...al-return-gallery#/?picture=372826182&index=2


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Christ, what would you have done between 1952 and 1972 or (indeed) 1972 and 1989? This is far from the worst we've been in the 40(ish) years I've been supporting the Arsenal.
> 
> Keep the faith.


I started supporting the arse aroung 72 actually so i'm well versed in fallow periods. I've started going to Brentford cos (1) it's got some atmosphere (2) I can walk up on the day and buy a ticket to stand on a terrace (3) it feels like watching a football match rather than a FIFA-11-PSN style game (which is what I feel like at the Emirates) (4) cos it's been more enjoyable (and much cheaper) than any recent trip to the Emirates tbf.

It does feel like cheating a bit but fuck it, I want to watch something that feels like more why I grew to love football in the first place, and I have to admit that much of what I see in the Premiership these days doesn't really hit the mark for me. Its tv-fodder basically for corporate types who have cash to burn and don't mind sitting in plastic seats in quiet stadia.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2011)

Feel a bit sorry for Al Moony,a nice likable guy by all accounts,but fuck it Id rather have a complete bastard between the sticks who also happened to be a competent goalie.Always found it strange that even though he plays for one of the top teams in one of the top leagues in Europe,he's never come within sniffing distance of the Spanish international team,an English goalie playing for one of the top teams in the Spanish,Italian or German leagues would def be an England international


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Christ, what would you have done between 1952 and 1972 or (indeed) 1972 and 1989? This is far from the worst we've been in the 40(ish) years I've been supporting the Arsenal.
> 
> Keep the faith.


Started supporting them in the late '70s mainly because of the Irish lads playing for them,the early '80s were fucking  grim until Graham arrived


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I started supporting the arse aroung 72 actually so i'm well versed in fallow periods. I've started going to Brentford cos (1) it's got some atmosphere (2) I can walk up on the day and buy a ticket to stand on a terrace (3) it feels like watching a football match rather than a FIFA-11-PSN style game (which is what I feel like at the Emirates) (4) cos it's been more enjoyable (and much cheaper) than any recent trip to the Emirates tbf.
> 
> It does feel like cheating a bit but fuck it, I want to watch something that feels like more why I grew to love football in the first place, and I have to admit that much of what I see in the Premiership these days doesn't really hit the mark for me. Its tv-fodder basically for corporate types who have cash to burn and don't mind sitting in plastic seats in quiet stadia.


 
Yes the Arsenal not quite the rocking place it used to be. We need to reduce the ticket prices to get more youngsters in. I'm surprised at how old the crowds got in my support for them (like you since 1972).

I loved Arsenal before I loved football. Which doesnt mean I cant have a bit of fun at Barnet FC. Nothing wrong in that. Call me a footballing slag if you must.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Started supporting them in the late '70s mainly because of the Irish lads playing for them,the early '80s were fucking  grim until Graham arrived


 
It was grim but remembered with fondness on my part which I'm sure will be the case for this era too or at least I'm praying it'll be.


----------



## Corax (Mar 22, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It was grim but remembered with fondness on my part *which I'm sure will be the case for this era too or at least I'm praying it'll be.*


 
Yeah, it's a tough time for you all. Sitting in 2nd fecking place.  My heart bleeds!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2011)

RIP Rocky Rocastle,10th anniversary of his untimely death today


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 2, 2011)

No cutting edge, no plan B, and no trophies ,Fair play to Blackburn though, defensively they were amazing


----------



## strung out (Apr 2, 2011)

that boo must have been the loudest the arsenal fans have been all season


----------



## kained&able (Apr 2, 2011)

bellends with a shit keeper


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah Arsenal. Why are you so fucking shit? Can't even beat Blackburn. Dickheads.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 4, 2011)

Police have confirmed that two premiership footballers had their houses broken into last night.Ryan Giggs had 11 Premier league winners medals, 4 fa cup winners medals, 3 league cup winners medals, 2 champions league, a super cup medal and a club world championship winners medal.Meanwhile Robin Van Persie had a toaster and a dvd player stolen.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck me that was a bad result. Saw the game again the next day and we are missing stone cold sitters. Had pretty much all of the play but completely blunt in front of goal.

With Man U's performance on Sat, I really can see this season slipping away.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 4, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Fuck me that was a bad result. Saw the game again the next day and we are missing stone cold sitters. Had pretty much all of the play but completely blunt in front of goal.
> 
> With Man U's performance on Sat, I really can see this season slipping away.


Already slipped away,we'll do well to consolidate 2nd place imo,1 win outa the last 7 games and that was against the mighty Orient


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, not long to go till the end we have to try and consolidate 2nd and (at least) show some form of progression.

On another note, Frimgpong back last night for the reserves. Great news from the Goon site

*this evening also saw the welcome return of Emmanuel Frimpong, who featured heavily in Arsène Wenger’s pre-season plans before injuring knee ligaments in August.

The powerful midfielder got 22 minutes under his belt to put the finishing touches on a rewarding night for Neil Banfield’s boys.*


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

For some bizarre reason all our remaining games will be played on Sundays except for the Spud game which is on a Wednesday


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

It's over again init. Season 7 to follow . . .


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's over again init. Season 7 to follow . . .


 
Yeah, roll on season 51 for you's lot.

And (as you are here) if you need any tips on how to beat Real Madrid away, well you know where to ask.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

You mean LFC?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899615.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899591.stm


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You mean LFC?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899615.stm
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899591.stm


 
No. I meant the first English team to win there(  )...

And It wouldn't hurt them as much...Sorry.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 6, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You mean LFC?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899615.stm
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7899591.stm


 Blimey those days seem so far away now


----------



## TruXta (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't they just? That was a golden couple of months, and look at were we are now...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Yeah, roll on season 51 for you's lot.
> 
> And (as you are here) if you need any tips on how to beat Real Madrid away, well you know where to ask.


 Quarter-finalists asking CL alsorans? Thanks but no thanks. 

fwiw, it's not 51 years - or even 7 years - since Tottenham won anything, including the Two-Bob Cup you were all so aggrieved about.


Wenger - DON'T GO!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 7, 2011)

Is Wenger turning into the new Benitez for non-fans of Le Arse?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 7, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Quarter-finalists asking CL alsorans? Thanks but no thanks.
> 
> fwiw, it's not 51 years - or even 7 years - since Tottenham won anything, including the Two-Bob Cup you were all so aggrieved about.
> 
> ...


 
It was a final and should have been won, not "aggravated" about it, just consigned (read my post again).

We went up against the greatest club team known to humanity, and we gave then a fight for most of the two match's no one expected us to progress, least of all myself (read my posts again).

My main criterion for judging Arsenal is our performance and position in the league, and I judge all other teams the same. Including your club. 

Like I said 51 years and counting.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It was a final and should have been won, not "aggravated" about it, just consigned (read my post again).



You didnt win it though did you fella, Brum played very well and deserved the win



iROBOT said:


> We went up against the greatest club team known to humanity, and we gave then a fight for most of the two match's no one expected us to progress, least of all myself (read my posts again).


They battered you, did you have a shot on target in the whole of the second leg? 



iROBOT said:


> My main criterion for judging Arsenal is our performance and position in the league, and I judge all other teams the same. Including your club.


I'm not knocking you but how different would this be if you'd won a cup. Be honest now.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> We went up against the greatest club team known to humanity, and we gave then a fight for most of the two match's no one expected us to progress, least of all myself (read my posts again).


 
Yep, zero shots on target, 3 clear cut penalties not given in the first leg, one more in the second, men aganist boys tactically, Percy turning a blind eye to the flag right in his sightline, etc, etc. 

You've been listening to the greatest whinger and whiner "known to humanity" for too many years.

Never mind the kids are coming through, just a year or so now . . . </yawn>


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 8, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, zero shots on target, 3 clear cut penalties not given in the first leg, one more in the second, men aganist boys tactically, Percy turning a blind eye to the flag right in his sightline, etc, etc.
> 
> You've been listening to the greatest whinger and whiner "known to humanity" for too many years.
> 
> Never mind the kids are coming through, just a year or so now . . . </yawn>



Glad you where paying attention. Next year it'll be from the sidelines (back to reality eh?)


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> It was a final and should have been won, not "aggravated" about it, just consigned (read my post again).


 
You know those quotation mark thingies? You're meant to put a word the other person used inside them.  HTH.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> You know those quotation mark thingies? You're meant to put a word the other person used inside them.  HTH.


 


Swore I read "aggravated" and not "aggrieved"


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2011)

Typical illiterate gooner.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 9, 2011)

Arsene Wenger says second place is 'not a disaster'

The Arsenal Supporters' Trust recently expressed "considerable disappointment" at recent results. 

The Gunners boss said: "We are second in the league. Is that a disaster? There are teams who invest 10 times more than us, and they are behind us. 

"Some of the clubs behind us have done nothing for 20 years, yet suddenly get a lot of praise. I don't understand." 

He added: "If we are disappointed at the end [of the season] then OK. Why do you say it's a disaster when we are second in the league? Do the 18 clubs behind us have a fantastic disaster?"


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 9, 2011)

£120 a million a year in wages Arsene, and nothing to show for it  - no trophies, no player assets, just wasted wages and an enpty cupboard. That's the issue.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 9, 2011)

How's Tottenham's squad streamlining going to go then LC? You seem on shaky ground to come stirring on this thread of all places, particularly given the reality check in the Champions League in the week


----------



## MrSki (Apr 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> £120 a million a year in wages Arsene, and nothing to show for it  - no trophies, no player assets, just wasted wages and an enpty cupboard. That's the issue.


 
There is a viable business plan to show for it. 

In the long run we all die but in the medium term a move to a new stadium & all that goes with is in the final stages. 

Unless it all goes wrong CL is on the menu again. Hopefully will finish above other London teams. It ain't all bad.

When I was a nipper Spuds always claimed to be the bigger of the two North London teams. I used to bet with mates each season as to who would finish above the other. 

By the mid nineties It felt wrong to take the money. 

A lot of supporters would have enjoyed the style of football played in the last six years even if it has not led to an open top DD down Upper Street. 

It not all about winning just mostly.

The wage bill needs to be compared to income generated in marketing & TV to see the true cost to the club on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> £120 a million a year in wages Arsene, and nothing to show for it  - no trophies, no player assets, just wasted wages and an enpty cupboard. That's the issue.


 I know,wish we coulda enjoyed the huge success the Spuds have had over the last few seasons Need to get a result tomorrow at Blackpool,never mind trying to catch Yanited,keeping the 2nd place spot could be our biggest challenge considering other results today


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 10, 2011)

Lehmann has stabbed or poisoned Almunia


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Lehmann has stabbed or poisoned Almunia


 
Almunia cant be a sub either, and they have no other keeper with them... this could be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2011)

2-0 atm  should be outa sight considering the amount of chances we've had in the 1st half,Wenger showing great fate in Al Mooney by preferring a  recently retired 40 something year old between the sticks  eta just noticed that Al is injured


----------



## TruXta (Apr 10, 2011)

You've still got time to lose this...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You've still got time to lose this...


Oh yes,an early Blackpool goal and it'll be sqeuaky bum time Arse style


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2011)

and there it is.  Great refereeing as well.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 10, 2011)

MrSki said:


> There is a viable business plan to show for it.
> 
> In the long run we all die but in the medium term a move to a new stadium & all that goes with is in the final stages.
> 
> ...



Arsenal has one of the highest wage bils in the country.

3 generations of Spurs fans has not seen Spurs win the league - Spurs' only ambition is to try and stop Arsenal winning it or comparing anything Arsenal has done with what they might achieve.  Oh and a rubbish ground in a rubbish area with fans akin to pond life.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2011)

Coulda been 2-2 at one stage,still nice to have recorded our 1st league win since Feb 23rd,rumors about Silent Stan finally making a move for the club are doing the rounds


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 10, 2011)

Stan Kroenke is in advanced talks to take control of Arsenal 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_6864040,00.html







Good news or bad? 

I think this will be more Malcom Glazer than Roman Abramovich... Big turning point for the club potentially.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 10, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Stan Kroenke is in advanced talks to take control of Arsenal http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_6864040,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck knows what's going to happen,better the Yank than the Russian I suppose,think you're right though,Kroenke doesn't strike me as the type of owner who sticks his nose into the playing side of the team a la Abramovich


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 10, 2011)

more a debt leveraged model than sugar daddy too. Would Wenger actually spend some cash if there was a cash injection - say £30/40 million.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems all the talk is of Kronke at the moment. If his running of his USA clubs is anything to go by he looks as if he's a lazare fair type of owner plus the AST are not in arms as the fan share scheme will still be viable under Kronke.

So, all things considered (esp as it looks like AWs five year plan has/is failing) not too bad a future ahead of us.

Now, spend 25 million on Eden Hazard and I'll be happy.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 11, 2011)

"_Mr Kroenke has given a number of confirmations to the Board including how he proposes to finance the Offer. These confirmations, which are outlined in full in the press announcement, include a confirmation that no debt finance is being secured against Arsenal as part of the Offer and we will continue to follow the self-sustaining business model that we have successfully operated under_"

Sounds like not much change then.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 11, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> 3 generations of Spurs fans has not seen Spurs win the league - Spurs' only ambition is to try and stop Arsenal winning it or comparing anything Arsenal has done with what they might achieve.  Oh and a rubbish ground in a rubbish area with fans akin to pond life.



Put your handbag away you pompous plonker


----------



## chieftain (Apr 11, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9453736.stm "With Arsenal carrying debts of £147m, the worth of the north London outfit can be put close to £900m."

Honest question: I thought you were debt free?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9453736.stm "With Arsenal carrying debts of £147m, the worth of the north London outfit can be put close to £900m."
> 
> Honest question: I thought you were debt free?


 
Mortgage on the ground. Under control.


Statements from AW HW and Kronke from the Gunner website

*Mr Kroenke, President of KSE, said:
"We are excited about the opportunity to increase our involvement with and commitment to Arsenal. Arsenal is a fantastic Club with a special history and tradition and a wonderful manager in Arsène Wenger. We intend to build on this rich heritage and take the Club to new success. I am delighted that Peter Hill-Wood has agreed to support us by continuing as Chairman.

We especially wish to acknowledge and thank the Board, Danny Fiszman and the Fiszman family as well as Lady Nina Bracewell-Smith and her family for the confidence they have had in me over the past years and in allowing us to move forward in this more prominent role."

Peter Hill-Wood, Chairman of Arsenal, said:
"The Board of Directors and I consider it a key responsibility to protect the ethos and spirit of the Club. Mr Kroenke, although relatively new to Arsenal, has shown himself to be a man who values and respects the history and traditions of this very special Club that we cherish. We are confident that he will be a safe custodian of its future.

At this time of transition I would like to pay particular tribute to Danny Fiszman for his immense contribution. Danny's vision and drive led the relocation to our new stadium, an historic move which will benefit the Club and its many passionate fans long into the future.

I would like to pay tribute to the important and long-standing role that the Bracewell-Smith family have played in Arsenal's history. The family have been staunch supporters of the Club for over 70 years and the Club is significantly indebted to them for the role that they have played in its development and success. We will be considering appropriate ways to mark this long and valued contribution."

Arsène Wenger, Manager of Arsenal, said:
"I have worked with Stan Kroenke at board meetings over the past couple of years and I believe he has the best interests of Arsenal at heart. He understands the Club's heritage and traditions and our ambition to run the Club in a way which protects our long term future."

*


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 11, 2011)

Knowing fuck all about big finance...is this just an investment for Kroenke? I mean what is in it for him in the long term?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 11, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Knowing fuck all about big finance...is this just an investment for Kroenke? I mean what is in it for him in the long term?


 
Hard one. I've read that he's never sold a share in a club once bought. However he does own the rights to Arsenal media and (I would imagine) he's going to expand that. Once the mortgage is paid off Arsenal will be on a par with Man U in terms of revenue and the side business of marketing & merchandise would bring in a steady income for him.

These are all just guess's, I really havent a clue, although I have heard (on the radio) that Usmanov is "hopping mad" which indicates this could drag on.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never seen the point in lazare fairs iROBOT.  There's never very much to do at them.


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> *These are all just guess's,* I really havent a clue, although I have heard (on the radio) that Usmanov is "hopping mad" which indicates this could drag on.
> 
> _Last edited by iROBOT; 11-04-2011 at 21:29. *Reason: spelling*_




lol


----------



## chieftain (Apr 12, 2011)

He's got a wicked tash though... Got to be financially sound with a tash like that. Could be 'big Daves' older brother!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> lol


 
It's in the singular not plural.....


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 12, 2011)

chieftain said:


> He's got a wicked tash though... Got to be financially sound with a tash like that. Could be 'big Daves' older brother!


 
The tash is good, I grant you that.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...est-signing-this-summer-should-be-david-dein/
Would'nt mind seeing him back,shame he got mixed up with Jabba the Hut


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2011)

Just heard that Danny Fiszman has died


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...est-signing-this-summer-should-be-david-dein/
> Would'nt mind seeing him back,shame he got mixed up with Jabba the Hut


 
Aye, that article hits the nail on the head for me.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Just heard that Danny Fiszman has died


 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/9457323.stm


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 14, 2011)

sad news.

Meet him when I was doing some photography work for his diamond company in Hatton Garden round the time he was organising the stadium move. Saw the plans of the Grove scattered across his office.....

Top top man...RIP Gooner.


----------



## binka (Apr 17, 2011)

what an awful football team, here they have a genuine chance for a first title in ages but go almost 3 home games in a row without scoring. finally they get a goal at the end of the third match with a penalty on 97 minutes only to throw it all away by conceeding on 101 minutes. absolute joke of a football club imo. they have deserved nothing from this season


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't blame it on the goalie,
Don't blame it on the injuries, 
Don't blame it on the referees, 
Blame it on Eboue... 
1 win from our last 5 league games and that was against a Blackpool team in freefall,the purpled faced one must be shitting himself


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 17, 2011)

binka said:


> what an awful football team, here they have a genuine chance for a first title in ages but go almost 3 home games in a row without scoring. finally they get a goal at the end of the third match with a penalty on 97 minutes only to throw it all away by conceeding on 101 minutes. absolute joke of a football club imo


Good job no-one gives a shit about your opinion then


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2011)

i said eboue was a liability after the first 20 mins and his antics.

i think i called him a cunt when he was grinning about conceding the penalty that has prolly given the mancs the championship.

high to low ratio, one round of drinks bought (even the spud barman)


----------



## discokermit (Apr 17, 2011)

lol!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i said eboue was a liability after the first 20 mins and his antics.
> 
> i think i called him a cunt when he was grinning about conceding the penalty that has prolly given the mancs the championship.
> 
> high to low ratio, one round of drinks bought (even the spud barman)


Snatching a draw from the jaws of victory ,and we've got the Spuds away on Wed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 18, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Snatching a draw from the jaws of victory ,and we've got the Spuds away on Wed


 * a million


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 18, 2011)

Bugger.

That is all.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 18, 2011)

I hate football sometimes.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 18, 2011)

If he does not sort the defense out during the transfer window, my faith in Wenger will be gone


----------



## bigbry (Apr 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> If he does not sort the defense out during the transfer window, my faith in Wenger will be gone


 
I think he has a problem with ratng goalkeepers and defenders.

By the way I think they were *both* penalties and I could see while watching it where more than eleven minutes of stoppage time came from although they said there would be a *minimum* of eight minutes.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> If he does not sort the defense out during the transfer window, my faith in Wenger will be gone


 Funny enough we've only conceded 31 goals in the league,only Man City and Chelsea have conceded less,don't think the defense have performed all that badly tbh,biggest problem we have is that we don't seem to have the wit to break down well organized sides esp when playing at home and Wenger doesn't seem to have a clue on how to sort the problem out.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 18, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Funny enough we've only conceded 31 goals in the league,only Man City and Chelsea have conceded less,don't think the defense have performed all that badly tbh,biggest problem we have is that we don't seem to have the wit to break down well organized sides esp when playing at home and Wenger doesn't seem to have a clue on how to sort the problem out.


 
But we have given away silly goals. See Carling cup final 

But yes, we do struggle to turn all of our smooth passing and attacking into goals. We need another RvP to play alongside RvP. Chamakh showed promise but has been anonymous for the latter half of the season and Bendy is just a tool.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> But we have given away silly goals. See Carling cup final
> 
> But yes, we do struggle to turn all of our smooth passing and attacking into goals. We need another RvP to play alongside RvP. Chamakh showed promise but has been anonymous for the latter half of the season and Bendy is just a tool.


Been hugely disappointed with Chamakh but Id still give him the benefit of the doubt seen as it's his 1st Prem season,Nasri's really gone off the boil as well,gone from being potentially player of the year to being anonymous since the start of the year and Bendy and his big ego can leave in the Summer for all I care.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 18, 2011)

I miss Vermaelen.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2011)

What humiliations await us at Shite Hart Lane on Wed? Been 18yrs since they've done the double over us in the League


----------



## Corax (Apr 18, 2011)

It was one of the most naive/stupid/inept things I've seen from a defender this season.  Brought back painful flashbacks of the type of thing Dean Austin used to do for us.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 19, 2011)

As if it needed anymore hype but now Man utd dropped points tonight this is a must win!

So it'll be a 2-2 draw then


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> As if it needed anymore hype but now Man utd dropped points tonight this is a must win!
> 
> So it'll be a 2-2 draw then


It's the hope that kills ya


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> As if it needed anymore hype but now Man utd dropped points tonight this is a must win!
> 
> So it'll be a 2-2 draw then



Bollocks.

Put your money on 6:0

Own Goal hat-trick from Gallas, and a hat-trick from Bendtner, all scored off his arse. Redknapp gets arrested. Wenger wears his puffa jacket as its April. Eboue does a victory lap at half-time..


----------



## bigbry (Apr 20, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I miss Vermaelen.



The whole team has been missing Vermaelan - and he's been out so long that I fear they've bought another RVP (injury wise).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

You can't blame this current malaise on missing any one single player though. Other teams lose a player and manage, whilst I don't disgaree he was very good whilst playing, Tommy the Tank's not the entire reason. Too many other sub-standard signings imo, players who I think Wenger thought he could develop as he used to who haven'e been up to the mark.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

With a £120 million wage bill there aren't too many excuses left.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone change the record. It seems to be skipping...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Injuries, the ref, the lino, the turf, the tackling up north, too physical, unfair, they're just kids  . . .


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> With a £120 million wage bill there aren't too many excuses left.


wtf are you on about? £120m my arse, and i would imagine spuds are paying quite a hefty amount as is usually the case with arry. and when did you last win anything? oh yeh, league cup 2008, prior to that it was fuck all for years...


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 20, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Can someone change the record. It seems to be skipping...


 

I bet you any money 'arry got his twitch from London Calling.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wtf are you on about? £120m my arse, and i would imagine spuds are paying quite a hefty amount as is usually the case with arry. and when did you last win anything? oh yeh, league cup 2008, prior to that it was fuck all for years...


 
See previously in this thread, with evidence by links: In 2009/10 the Arsenal wage bill was £120 million, Tottenham's for the same period was £60 million. Fact, etc.

Fwiw, most people understand 'arry has nothing to do with wages or negotiations for players at Tottenham, Levy deals with it all. 

/twitch


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> See previously in this thread, with evidence by links: In 2009/10 the Arsenal wage bill was £120 million, Tottenham's for the same period was £60 million. Fact, etc.
> 
> Fwiw, most people understand 'arry has nothing to do with wages or negotiations for players at Tottenham, Levy deals with it all.
> 
> /twitch



Only another decade till the year ends in 1.. still reason for optimism for you..


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

I can only hope the delusional cult of Wenger prevails that long.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 20, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Funny enough we've only conceded 31 goals in the league,only Man City and Chelsea have conceded less,don't think the defense have performed all that badly tbh,biggest problem we have is that we don't seem to have the wit to break down well organized sides esp when playing at home and Wenger doesn't seem to have a clue on how to sort the problem out.


exactly. We badly need a goal machine


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I can only hope the delusional cult of Wenger prevails that long.


it might last until the next time totteringham qualify for the CL...ooh, about 20 years hence!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

You're top scorers away from home in the Prem, and joint third at home (after Man Utd and Newcastle). Second best goal diff as well.

I suggest a problem is drawing when you should have won, especially letting leads slide.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You're top scorers away from home in the Prem, and joint third at home (after Man Utd and Newcastle). Second best goal diff as well.
> 
> I suggest a problem is drawing when you should have won, especially letting leads slide.


I find your concern for us touching.....no no I really do


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, I'm happy for you all to think the issue is scoring when it's plainly   the tactical inadequacy of the Great Deity . . .


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2011)

After the uninspired fare we've been served up over the last few weeks,they owe us a good performance tonight......don't they?


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> After the uninspired fare we've been served up over the last few weeks,they owe us a good performance tonight......don't they?


 
You're going down 13-0 so we can go into 4th place.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2011)

Cracking goal from Walcott. I reckon it'll be two nil to Arsenal, then Bale to score a hattrick in injury time.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2011)

arsebiscuits!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2011)

The Premier League Title is on again. For the next couple of minutes anyway.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hey, I'm happy for you all to think the issue is scoring when it's plainly   the tactical inadequacy of the Great Deity . . .


i'm glad we're rubbish


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeeeeessssss!!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2011)

Now come on Arsenal. Concentrate. Don't throw it all away...


----------



## agricola (Apr 20, 2011)

What a goal that is... 2-3


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2011)

Spoke too soon. 4-3 Spurs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2011)

bit of a nailbiter, this one!

Chuffed Man U dropped points against NUFC, we absolutely have to win this one though! Anyone see Cesc's criticisms of the Wenger method in the papers today? tbh I reckon he was pretty much spot on...


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Nasri scares the bobbins out of me.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Chuffed Man U dropped points against NUFC...


 
Yeah, on that. Man U picked up 4 points from those two fixtures. How about you?


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Couple of observation.  Your reserve keeper appears to be better than your first choice, and Jack Wilshere's a bit of a prick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2011)

cuntbuckets, again


----------



## Corax (Apr 20, 2011)

Ha, totally mugged by Lennon.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Spoke too soon. 4-3 Spurs.


 
Uh oh...


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2011)

Wenger has to go, surely. You effectively lost this challenge at SJP. There's no bottle left AT ALL. Bring in Mourinho.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 20, 2011)

Great game that. Beautiful from both sides.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 20, 2011)

Bottlers!  3-1 lead should have killed it.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 20, 2011)

And with that Fabregas will go for sure now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Wenger has to go, surely. You effectively lost this challenge at SJP. There's no bottle left AT ALL. Bring in Mourinho.


 
and if moany refuses to come?

while i'd like trophies, coming second in the league is a fuck of a lot better than i remember from the mid-1990s, the couple of years before wenger. indeed, one season we managed to finish below spurs! for the past fourteen years we've been there or thereabouts, and although this hasn't been crowned with success since 2005, it's not as though there haven't been longer and worse periods in the club's history. for example, when i was growing up i had to wait almost a decade for a fucking domestic trophy.

fucking get over yourself and get behind the team.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> and if moany refuses to come?
> 
> while i'd like trophies, coming second in the league is a fuck of a lot better than i remember from the mid-1990s, the couple of years before wenger. indeed, one season we managed to finish below spurs! for the past fourteen years we've been there or thereabouts, and although this hasn't been crowned with success since 2005, it's not as though there haven't been longer and worse periods in the club's history. for example, when i was growing up i had to wait almost a decade for a fucking domestic trophy.
> 
> fucking get over yourself and get behind the team.



I'm right behind my team. I don't give a shit if Arsenal cease to exist and I hope Wenger stays because it's just so fucking brilliant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm right behind my team. I don't give a shit if Arsenal cease to exist and I hope Wenger stays because it's just so fucking brilliant.


 yeh, it's not like the old days when people thought newcastle might win the league, is it? it's much better now newcastle are settling down to mid-table mediocrity. they're not as exciting or challenging for trophies as they were under keegan or robson. i quite like it, yeh. we're up round the top of the premiership and you're part of the never-rans.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2011)

Our unbeaten run continues ,it is utterly unfuckingbelievable the amount of leads we've thrown away this season,it just defies belief


----------



## MrSki (Apr 20, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> I'm right behind my team. I don't give a shit if Arsenal cease to exist and I hope Wenger stays because it's just so fucking brilliant.



He has given Arsenal a long term future. Can the same be said for a club where the manager can't go out without getting shit for being
the manager or for having dark skin? 

A one horse town can appreciate a horse but I am sure you would not lie like to forget about the manager who you played in the FA cup finals and lost?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 20, 2011)

MrSki said:


> He has given Arsenal a long term future. Can the same be said for a club where the manager can't go out without getting shit for being
> the manager or for having dark skin?
> 
> A one horse town can appreciate a horse but I am sure you would not lie like to forget about the manager who you played in the FA cup finals and lost?


And being owned by a fat greedy cunt


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Our unbeaten run continues ,it is utterly unfuckingbelievable the amount of leads we've thrown away this season,it just defies belief



A lot of the goals against have been 'wonder' strikes or unfathomable fuck ups.. not seen or won't see Titty from newcastle or bentley or huddlestone or whatisface from spurs last year score another like it..

You're right though. All part of the 

Would be fucking dull otherwise..


----------



## MrSki (Apr 21, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> And having a fat greedy cunt as a chairman


 
But can you control the fatness of your chairman? 

I am an ex fan come supporter. As a kid I could afford the fiver to get in the North Bank but I have only been to Ashburton Grove twice. Sometimes I wish I lived closer to Barnet.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 21, 2011)

MrSki said:


> He has given Arsenal a long term future. Can the same be said for a club where the manager can't go out without getting shit for being
> the manager *or for having dark skin?*



Are you going to back that shit up?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> while i'd like trophies, coming *third* in the league .


 

I've corrected that for you


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You're top scorers away from home in the Prem, and joint third at home (after Man Utd and Newcastle). Second best goal diff as well.
> 
> I suggest a problem is drawing when you should have won, especially letting leads slide.


QED.

Getting a decent lead - Check!
Letting a 2 goal lead slide - Check!
Losing the second half - Check!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 21, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> So it'll be a 2-2 draw then


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey-ho.

Good game though, wasn't it?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2011)

It was a great game. Both teams were very much up for it. It felt like a proper draw rather than a wasted win.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 21, 2011)

Yup, proper game that.  The North London derby is one of the highlights of the world sporting calender and last night didn't disappoint.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I've corrected that for you


 
newsflash: the league is contested over 38 games.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 21, 2011)

sunnysidedown said:


> Are you going to back that shit up?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sport/football/432420.stm


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> QED.
> 
> Getting a decent lead - Check!
> Letting a 2 goal lead slide - Check!
> Losing the second half - Check!


The Spuds haven't won the League for 50 years - Check!


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Hey-ho.
> 
> Good game though, wasn't it?


 
It was a fantastic game. And fuck knows why Aresnal fans moan at Wenger. He's done a great job, won several titles/cups. And with tough competition, it's not like the SPL where it's a 2 horse race each season. As much of a moany cunt i think Wenger is, he's a brilliant manager.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2011)

xes said:


> It was a fantastic game. And fuck knows why Aresnal fans moan at Wenger. He's done a great job, won several titles/cups. And with tough competition, it's not like the SPL where it's a 2 horse race each season. As much of a moany cunt i think Wenger is, he's a brilliant manager.


 
He is a fantastic manager for sure. But he was even better when he had world class players like Bergkamp, Vieira and Henry at his disposal. The team need to win something for the benefit of their mental strength. Too many draws and dropping out of competitions is hurting us.


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2011)

you can't win'em all. You can try, and yes, with stronger players, you can. But there you have it. And I reckon you do have the players with total flair and class. I think they just need to have the belief in their abilities re-installed.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2011)

xes said:


> you can't win'em all. You can try, and yes, with stronger players, you can. But there you have it. And I reckon you do have the players with total flair and class. I think they just need to have the belief in their abilities re-installed.


 
I've always said that we do amazingly well to stay within the top four at all times with the squad we have. But you can only go so far being a good team. You need to be a great team and win something


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> He is a fantastic manager for sure. But he was even better when he had world class players like Bergkamp, Vieira and Henry at his disposal. The team need to win something for the benefit of their mental strength. Too many draws and dropping out of competitions is hurting us.


The annoying thing is that the title race has been pretty open this season,we just couldn't take advantage really,every time United slipped up we followed suite,losing the League cup final was the biggest disappointment for me this season,a chance to get that bloody monkey off our back,oh for the days of Berkamp,Viera,Petit etc when if we went 2 or 3 nil up it was game over


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> newsflash: the league is contested over 38 games.



a few weeks ago arsenal fans were claiming winning the title was in their own hands , look at you now , more games to play is just more points for you to drop.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> a few weeks ago arsenal fans were claiming winning the title was in their own hands , look at you now , more games to play is just more points for you to drop.


 
Yes it was in our hands,sadly we've let it slip


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Yes it was in our hands,sadly we've let it slip


 
The motto of Arsenal goalkeepers young and old.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, it's not like the old days when people thought newcastle might win the league, is it? it's much better now newcastle are settling down to mid-table mediocrity. they're not as exciting or challenging for trophies as they were under keegan or robson. i quite like it, yeh. we're up round the top of the premiership and you're part of the never-rans.


 
Isn't this thread about Arsenal? No need to go on the defensive (unlike Arsenal). Arsenal, imo, should be winning trophies and could be as dominant as they were a 6/7 years ago. The reason why they aren't is largely due to Wenger's stubborness and for whatever reason recent lack of effectiveness in the transfer market. Let's say Wenger has currently taken Arsenal as far as they can, being at the top of the table and all and playing Champions League every season. If you think someone else can take Arsenal that step further and make them THE dominant force again why keep him in charge? Let's face it, Spurs are a joke of a club and after taking a 3-1 lead you should have mauled them. Wnger's current squad has holes in each line, there is no spine to the squad. The CB positions are problematic, he doesn't have faith in any of his keepers and the midfield seems to be very changeable. Add RVP and Cesc's injury problems (and personal issues) and you quickly see how denfsive frailties are exploited. There are a lot of players with talent but no consistency. I say sell the likes of Arshavin, Rosicky, Squillacci, Koscielny (i.e. admit failure) and use the money + extra funds to bring in 6/7 players of proven ability with some experience of Champions League football.
Every season I think this time he can do it if he plugs the right hole, but either he fails to do so or because of outgoing players another hole springs up. For me, he can't seem to get the balance correct between youth, experience, quality that he has had in the past. Perhaps the wage cap is an issue, but it's not as if AFC aren't famous enough to attract names.
I don't buy any of this shit about Fabregas not putting in the same effort he did previously. Every time I've seen him this season he's been busting a gut.



MrSki said:


> He has given Arsenal a long term future. Can the same be said for a club where the manager can't go out without getting shit for being
> the manager or for having dark skin?


 


MrSki said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sport/football/432420.stm



"I also would like to thank them for the marvellous support they gave me during this difficult time."

So that's a no, you can't back it up. You disgusting cunt.


Anyway...

I think what has become the Arsenal philosphy (originally the Wenger philosophy) of fostering young talent from home and abroad, and playing attractive football is sound and the attempts of the board to make Arsenal Football Club sustainable are admirable. No one can argue against having a long term plan.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2011)

MrSki said:


> Sometimes I wish I lived closer to Barnet.



Underhill's about five mins walk from my house, and about 2 mins from my mum's


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 21, 2011)

I really don't get the moaning either. We are right up there, always are, and financially we have done it without borrowing £bazillions. If Wenger would have been sacked in Spain, well that's as maybe but it would be their loss. As it would Arsenal's if Wenger was to go. What a ridiculous idea!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> I really don't get the moaning either. We are right up there, always are, and financially we have done it without borrowing £bazillions. If Wenger would have been sacked in Spain, well that's as maybe but it would be their loss. As it would Arsenal's if Wenger was to go. What a ridiculous idea!


 
Jazzz kiss of death. The opposite of this must be true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Underhill's about five mins walk from my house, and about 2 mins from my mum's


 
(((twentythreedom)))


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 22, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Isn't this thread about Arsenal? No need to go on the defensive (unlike Arsenal). Arsenal, imo, should be winning trophies and could be as dominant as they were a 6/7 years ago. The reason why they aren't is largely due to Wenger's stubborness and for whatever reason recent lack of effectiveness in the transfer market. Let's say Wenger has currently taken Arsenal as far as they can, being at the top of the table and all and playing Champions League every season. If you think someone else can take Arsenal that step further and make them THE dominant force again why keep him in charge? Let's face it, Spurs are a joke of a club and after taking a 3-1 lead you should have mauled them. Wnger's current squad has holes in each line, there is no spine to the squad. The CB positions are problematic, he doesn't have faith in any of his keepers and the midfield seems to be very changeable. Add RVP and Cesc's injury problems (and personal issues) and you quickly see how denfsive frailties are exploited. There are a lot of players with talent but no consistency. I say sell the likes of Arshavin, Rosicky, Squillacci, Koscielny (i.e. admit failure) and use the money + extra funds to bring in 6/7 players of proven ability with some experience of Champions League football.
> Every season I think this time he can do it if he plugs the right hole, but either he fails to do so or because of outgoing players another hole springs up. For me, he can't seem to get the balance correct between youth, experience, quality that he has had in the past. Perhaps the wage cap is an issue, but it's not as if AFC aren't famous enough to attract names.
> I don't buy any of this shit about Fabregas not putting in the same effort he did previously. Every time I've seen him this season he's been busting a gut.
> 
> ...


excellent post, but I think you're wrong about kozzer - it takes a season to adapt to the EPL from abroad, and the guy has shown huge potential. also, possibly our pocket sputnik. The other two-yes, plus Almunia aqnd denilson
I also think Stan may push Le prof to splash out this summer, cos we STILL need a keeper, a CB, a holding Mf and a striker


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 22, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Jazzz kiss of death. The opposite of this must be true.


actually, jazzz can talk sound sense on footballing matters. Zero chance to divert the focus to giant lizards, controlled explosions, the Bilderberg group, the illuminati, freemasons...


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2011)

Tbf Squillacci was bought mainly as backup,Vermaelen being out most of the season meant we had no  option other than to use him in the majority of games,still think Koscielny could form a decent partnership with the Verminator.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 22, 2011)

Fair point, I think Vermaelen is decent but Koscielny for me is a giant question mark. Of course, that wouldn't stop them making a good partnership. Just look how vulnerable John Terry always looks these days without Carvalho to mop up his mistakes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck it, man u beat everton  our season is dead and buried now.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 23, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Fuck it, man u beat everton  our season is dead and buried now.


 
Hope so.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Couple of observation.  Your reserve keeper appears to be better than your first choice, and Jack Wilshere's a bit of a prick.


 
oh look Pondlife fan on our thread - Chesney isn't a reserve keeper as anyone who watches football would know.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> oh look Pondlife fan on our thread - Chesney isn't a reserve keeper as anyone who watches football would know.


 
Almunia's your first choice keeper dickhead.  That's why he wears number 1.

Honestly, as far as I'm concerned the whole Spurs Arsenal rivalry's enjoyable banter, but nothing to be taken too seriously.

But gunneradt, time after time, shows himself to be a right fucking cunt.  I hope the other gooners on here find the silly little prick an embarrassment.  I know I would.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Fuck it, man u beat everton  our season is dead and buried now.


 Died after the League cup final


----------



## Open Sauce (Apr 23, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I also think Stan may push Le prof to splash out this summer, cos we STILL need a keeper, a CB, a holding Mf and a striker


 
aka. a spine


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Almunia's your first choice keeper dickhead.  That's why he wears number 1.


I'll be utterly amazed and my gob will be smacked if hes our 1st choice next season,Chesney surely has the no1 position nailed on,Flappy will prob be no2,and poor aul Al will be out the door.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I'll be utterly amazed and my gob will be smacked if hes our 1st choice next season,Chesney surely has the no1 position nailed on,Flappy will prob be no2,and poor aul Al will be out the door.


 
If I was Szczesny I'd be pissed off if that wasn't the case.  He looked very good against us.  Tough as nails too.

My point in reply to your embarrassing friend still stands though.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> My point in reply to your embarrassing friend still stands though.


None of my friends are embarrassing


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.independent.ie/breaking-news/sport/wenger-hopes-to-tie-down-nasri-2628236.html
Headline sounds a bit pervy


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2011)

Need a win today,the race for 2nd place is hotting up


----------



## agricola (Apr 24, 2011)

As fatal as that goal was for your title challenge, Cohen's tribute to his dad was something special, I just hope the referee didnt book him.

edit:  he did, apparently.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 24, 2011)

bah


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 24, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Need a win today,the race for 2nd place is hotting up


 
Yep, Chelsea could just pull it off. Try and beat Utd for them.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 24, 2011)

Arsenal FC,the club that keeps on giving ,the Hammers and Wolves must be gutted they're not playing us over the next few weeks,be  guaranteed to get summit from us,at least Wenger wont be able to insult our  intelligence anymore with his "unbeaten run" sthick


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 24, 2011)

agricola said:


> As fatal as that goal was for your title challenge, Cohen's tribute to his dad was something special, I just hope the referee didnt book him.
> 
> edit:  he did, apparently.


 
Of course he did. Jones is the worst ref in the country. Other refs make the odd serious screw up here and there, and sometimes have a really bad game. Now and again Jones gets a decision right purely by accident.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Of course he did. Jones is the worst ref in the country. Other refs make the odd serious screw up here and there, and sometimes have a really bad game. Now and again Jones gets a decision right purely by accident.


 
He had no say in it, it is yet another one of many stupid rules that the authorities brought in.


----------



## efexor1980 (Apr 26, 2011)

Arsenal Blown it again, they need to sign a couple of big names in the summer if they want to challenge for the title next season,


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2011)

efexor1980 said:


> Arsenal Blown it again, they need to sign a couple of big names in the summer if they want to challenge for the title next season,


 Yeah big names like Jan Venegoor of Hessellink and Ricardo Izecson dos Santos Leite (Kaka)


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 26, 2011)

Another season ends in a damp squib. 

I’ve said this a few times but the question of mental resolve within the team truly needs to be address as the ability is there in bucket loads. 

We are labelled bottlers for a good reason, this has to be addressed somehow. Although I don’t know how. Now we need to buckle down and get some self pride back againt Man U and try and secure second place.

That would be something (at least).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

tbf, i think the united game could be embarassing, they're on their game atm and they've tended to beat the arse of late with alarming ease.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tbf, i think the united game could be embarassing, they're on their game atm and they've tended to beat the arse of late with alarming ease.


 
You are right, Man U can win the league whilst playing not that well and we can slaughter a team on possession, goal chances and still end up losing.

Have to keep the faith though, we've had some serious bad luck of late and hoping that we can see some glimmer of a light at the end of this very dark tunnel before the end of the season.


----------



## Le Shark (Apr 26, 2011)

I suffer no love lost for any of the following, but it has to be said that Chelsea are the only team that seem to have the "guts" to take Utd on (and beat them occasionally) when it really counts!!

As has already been said, Arsenal are just a bit.......I dunno.......lightweight - they've got no "end game"


----------



## Corax (Apr 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> You are right, Man U can win the league whilst playing not that well and *we can slaughter a team on possession, goal chances and still end up losing.
> *


 
It must be something in the North London water.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2011)

The Bolton game was a case in point though. 68% possession iirc, yet shots on goal were pretty similar for both teams, very few clear cuts chances (altho there was the one back off the post admittedly) and a seeming lack of awareness of any other way to play than prosaic passing with little actual penetration. Not to mention the acute inability to defend a corner


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 26, 2011)

I've read and heard it said that 50% of the goals we've conceded were from set plays, this is where we start. Plug that and we might stand a chance next term.

Gary Cahill is the type of player we need. No nonsense.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 26, 2011)

As before, nothing wrong with the number of goals scored home or away, nothing wrong with the goal diff. It's staring you in the face and none of you can bare to admit the obvious because it speaks to Wenger's own inadequacies. Long may that continue.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 26, 2011)

efexor1980 said:


> Arsenal Blown it again, they need to sign a couple of big names in the summer if they want to challenge for the title next season,


 
Not being a fan of Arsenal I'm happy if they don't get it right next season, but on the other hand I'd like to see the title go to anyone other than Man U or Chelsea yet again. So.

What Arsenal need is time, the core of the team is still very young, and a couple of real leaders on the pitch. They also need a manager who instils some self discipline in the players rather than always blaming everything that goes wrong on the other team, the referee, the pitch, the press. I don't see much else as missing. Maybe a quality centre back, but all the rest is there, it just needs motivating when things go wrong, and discipline when things are going well.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 26, 2011)

Le Shark said:


> I suffer no love lost for any of the following, but it has to be said that Chelsea are the only team that seem to have the "guts" to take Utd on (and beat them occasionally) when it really counts!!
> 
> As has already been said, Arsenal are just a bit.......I dunno.......lightweight - they've got no "end game"


 
Liverpool have beat them quite a few times the last few years. Not that it's mattered...


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I've read and heard it said that 50% of the goals we've conceded were from set plays, this is where we start. Plug that and we might stand a chance next term.
> 
> Gary Cahill is the type of player we need. No nonsense.


yup, our whole season foundered on defensive frailties, and stupid, needless goals conceded as a result.
We not only need a cahill-type player, we also need an Essien


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2011)

We need to bring in someone like Bould,Keown etc to drill the back line in the art of defending and to accept the fact that goals from corners and set pieces count as well,how many times have we seen the ball pumped in the opp penalty box with no end product?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tbf, i think the united game could be embarassing, they're on their game atm and they've tended to beat the arse of late with alarming ease.


 Our record agin them over the last few seasons has been pretty abysmal,one win in fuck knows how many matches.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 26, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Gary Cahill is the type of player we need. No nonsense.


 Will Wenger splash the cash on someone like Cahill? Bolton would be looking top dollar for him and we know how much Wenger likes spending money


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 27, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> newsflash: the league is contested over 38 games.


 
Maybe you should be telling wenger and the arsenal team that


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

ok, domestically, would a george graham side beat an arsene wenger side?

i'd say yes, which points out the fundamental flaws currently. bring back one-nil grinders, arms aloft and those glorious long balls....


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Will Wenger splash the cash on someone like Cahill? Bolton would be looking top dollar for him and we know how much Wenger likes spending money


 
I really dont know. But we've seen the lift liverpool got with their purcases over Jan' and the Chav's revival with Luiz (what a player!). I think if we'd got Luiz we would have won the League.

Wenger is talking of strengthening the team. So time will tell.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Will Wenger splash the cash on someone like Cahill? Bolton would be looking top dollar for him and we know how much Wenger likes spending money


I'd rather him buy vertonghen of Ajax, tbh


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 27, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I really dont know. But we've seen the lift liverpool got with their purcases over Jan' and the Chav's revival with Luiz (what a player!). I think if we'd got Luiz we would have won the League.
> 
> Wenger is talking of strengthening the team. So time will tell.


 Agree about Luiz,Im sure it's no coincidence that they've gotten their season back on track after he joined them,cost them £21 million,just can't see Wenger spending that sort of money esp on a defender


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 27, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I'd rather him buy vertonghen of Ajax, tbh


 Aye,could renew his partnership with Tommy at the back


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Agree about Luiz,Im sure it's no coincidence that they've gotten their season back on track after he joined them,cost them £21 million,just can't see Wenger spending that sort of money esp on a defender


 
The perenial issue of buying a ready made player is that they block our youth from developing into the first team. I really want to see the likes of JET/Lansbury/Chucks/Afobe (ect ect) given a chance now. We have a great youth system that's just started to produce real talent (not the overblown ego of the likes of the Bentley generation).

As we have many quality talents in the youth set up, imo next season's where we should see if it's worked.

EDIT TO ADD....Jack is a case in point. I belive that JET/Afobe/Chucks/Freeman (et al) are all capable of emulating him.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 27, 2011)

And long may you continue to believe that.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

You know I was watching that utterly mental game in Spain and the commentator said at one stage "Barcelona, only beaten by Arsenal in this years Champions League Cup" And it felt good.

I heard on the radio Perry Groves saying that the modern Barcelona's foundations where laid by Cruff 30 years ago and he has a point. 

I'm willing to wait.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

perry groves is a nob.

but, yes, as barca beat real, and real beat spuds, then we're better than spuds qed 

i'll wait until next season (again)


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

He may be a nob, but he's right.

How old will you be in 30 years time?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 27, 2011)

Losing the Champs League final to them in 2006 was prob my biggest dissappointment as a gooner,10 man Arsenal 1-0 up,Henry had 2 great chances to make it 2-0,woulda been poss the greatest result in the club's history,who knows how things woulda turned out if we had won that night


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

Our history is littered with "what ifs"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> He may be a nob, but he's right.
> 
> How old will you be in 30 years time?


75


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 75


 
Me too(ish)


Fuck.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> perry groves is a nob.
> 
> but, yes, as barca beat real, and real beat spuds, then we're better than spuds qed
> 
> i'll wait until next season (again)



But Barca battered you and only won late on against a 10 man Madrid who beat a 10 man Spurs so QED Fish are a bit pricey thesedays 

You lot don't half prattle on about bugger all in this thread


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 27, 2011)

chieftain said:


> You lot don't half prattle on about bugger all in this thread


still enough for you to take a pretty obsessive interest in it.
Great, we've got our own stalker!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

chieftain said:


> But Barca battered you and only won late on against a 10 man Madrid who beat a 10 man Spurs so QED Fish are a bit pricey thesedays
> 
> You lot don't half prattle on about bugger all in this thread


1 Man Utd 34 16 1 0 43 9 5 9 3 28 23 39 73 
2 Chelsea 34 13 2 2 35 10 7 5 5 29 17 37 67 
*3 Arsenal 34 10 4 3 31 13 8 6 3 36 23 31 64 *
4 Man City 33 10 4 2 28 11 7 4 6 23 19 21 59 
*5 Tottenham 33 8 8 1 27 17 6 5 5 22 24 8 55  *

fuck off


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 1 Man Utd 34 16 1 0 43 9 5 9 3 28 23 39 73
> 2 Chelsea 34 13 2 2 35 10 7 5 5 29 17 37 67
> *3 Arsenal 34 10 4 3 31 13 8 6 3 36 23 31 64 *
> 4 Man City 33 10 4 2 28 11 7 4 6 23 19 21 59
> ...


 
Pah, you can prove anything with _statistics_.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> fuck off



Bit harsh that.

And we've got a game in hand


----------



## chieftain (Apr 28, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> still enough for you to take a pretty obsessive interest in it.
> Great, we've got our own stalker!


 
Its not really stalking, more laughing at you


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Its not really stalking, more laughing at you


 Fairs dos I suppose,we've been laughing at the Spuds for years


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 28, 2011)

They've gone further in one compitition this year than us and they thinks they is the bees knees......


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 28, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Its not really stalking, more laughing at you


whatever you say dear, I'm glad there's something giving meaning to your otherwise empty life.
good luck in the Europa league


----------



## chieftain (Apr 28, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> whatever you say dear, I'm glad there's something giving meaning to your otherwise empty life.
> good luck in the Europa league



Thursday nights just haven't been the same this season.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2011)

Twitch will be off after next season to manage Ingurland probably


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Knock knock.


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh FFS come on, _someone_ play!


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Knock knock.


 


Corax said:


> Oh FFS come on, _someone_ play!




....OK........

Who's there?


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

Ryan.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 28, 2011)

Ryan who.....?


(Might as well go the whole hog)


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Eh?


 
Oh fucksake - Have you never done a knock knock joke before?


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Oh fucksake - Have you never done a knock knock joke before?


 
Trying to work it out...Getting in a Spuds head is traumatic...amended, now answer....


Ryan who....?


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I can guess what the gag's about here.....


----------



## Corax (Apr 28, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Ryan who....?


 
I'm not allowed to tell you.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn.

I need a laugh.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 28, 2011)

If I wanted a joke I'd follow you into the john and watch you take a leak...



















bonus points for film name people


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> If I wanted a joke I'd follow you into the john and watch you take a leak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steve martin in planes trains and automobiles

he then gets punched and picked up by the nuts - happily this is the net..


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 28, 2011)

You cheating git


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 28, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> You cheating git



I did not.. gobble gobble.. four fucking wheels and a seat


----------



## Gingerman (May 1, 2011)

Let's hope we get a result today even if it's only for pride


----------



## Gingerman (May 1, 2011)

Fuck me,we've finally won a game and no last minute collapses


----------



## TitanSound (May 1, 2011)

Fuckin' A!


----------



## gunneradt (May 1, 2011)

Happy St Totteringham Day everyone


----------



## Gingerman (May 1, 2011)

All four Champions League semi-finalists lost over the weekend


----------



## Streathamite (May 2, 2011)

Ironic - we finally turn in a truly belting performance, and it's main effect is a huge belated easter prezzie for chavski


----------



## Streathamite (May 2, 2011)

dp fuckin' 'puter


----------



## iROBOT (May 2, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Happy St Totteringham Day everyone


 
happy belated....

We have to try and beat last years total of 75 points, this will take us nicly into the next season.

Now, over to you Chelsea.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 2, 2011)

i'm still smiling about yesterday, fuck off the mancs/munichs/whatever it is we're allowed to call you etc etc......


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm still smiling about yesterday, fuck off the mancs/munichs/whatever it is we're allowed to call you etc etc......


 
"Munichs"? Keep it classy.

Loving the crowing cos Arsenal finally beat a team when it's meaningless to them, small time.

Arsenal used to be something, now their fans are reduced to Liverpoolesque gloating about winning their "cup final" when the pressure is off.

Enjoy 3rd spot.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> "Munichs"? Keep it classy.


About as classy as the paedo chants aimed at Wenger from your lot.


----------



## iROBOT (May 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> Loving the crowing cos Arsenal finally beat a team when it's meaningless to them, small time.
> 
> .



Potentially fucking up your 19th title is never meaningless, dickhead.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> About as classy as the paedo chants aimed at Wenger from your lot.


 
The paedophile chant is a bit stupid now but let's be honest no one ever took it seriously, it was just funny cos of his love for wee waifs far from home. 

It's certainly not on a level of using a real tragedy as an insult to the fans of a club who suffered it. In a few years can we expect to hear people using hillsboroughs as an insult to Liverpool fans, I'd hope not.

Those who sing about Munich or Hillsborough are wankers. 

The we won it three times chant is not on this level as Heystel was not Liverpool's tragedy rather it is their shame.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> The paedophile chant is a bit stupid now but let's be honest no one ever took it seriously, it was just funny cos of his love for wee waifs far from home.
> 
> It's certainly not on a level of using a real tragedy as an insult to the fans of a club who suffered it. In a few years can we expect to hear people using hillsboroughs as an insult to Liverpool fans, I'd hope not.
> 
> ...


yep, no-one took it seriously did they 

_Sir Alex Ferguson is to make a personal plea to Manchester United's supporters to put an end to the sick chants that are aimed at Arsène Wenger whenever Arsenal visit Old Trafford.

United are so embarrassed by the nature of the songs Ferguson has decided to take the matter into his own hands to back the man he used to regard as a sworn enemy. The two managers share a cordial relationship these days and Ferguson believes the abuse the Frenchman has suffered at Old Trafford over the years goes beyond any legitimate form of terrace humour. _


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2011)

No one took it seriously as in no one singing it really thinks Wenger sexually abuses prepubescents.


----------



## Streathamite (May 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> . In a few years can we expect to hear people using hillsboroughs as an insult to Liverpool fans, I'd hope not.


bet we do, though


----------



## Corax (May 3, 2011)

revol68 said:


> No one took it seriously as in no one singing it really thinks Wenger sexually abuses prepubescents.


 
Yeah but he does really.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/03/osama-bin-laden-10-myths-cia-arsenal
Not a gooner then,only a goner


----------



## Spymaster (May 3, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Ironic - we finally turn in a truly belting performance, and it's main effect is a huge belated easter prezzie for chavski


----------



## iROBOT (May 3, 2011)

Come on Chav's do it for London.....


----------



## Streathamite (May 4, 2011)

Wenger, you better have a whole load of signings in the pipeline


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2011)

Of course, sometimes - counter-intuitively - losing an iconic player like Fabregas can be the making . . . Look at Liverpool without Gerrard and Torres. Who in the popular media would have thunkit.


----------



## iROBOT (May 4, 2011)

Yes often is the case, we ended up in the European finals the year after Paddy left...

But Barca cant afford Cesc and supporters such as gforce dont think he'll be useful...whatever.

Here's a video you might like.......


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2011)

Modric>Fabregas


----------



## Gingerman (May 4, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Wenger, you better have a whole load of signings in the pipeline


 I hope he doesn't use last Sundays result to paper over the cracks,1 or 2 experienced  quality signings over the summer wouldn't go amiss


----------



## Streathamite (May 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Modric>Fabregas


keep taking the meds


----------



## iROBOT (May 7, 2011)

This is one of those useless "what if" scenarios, but for some inexplicable reason it left me very depressed. 

So I thought I'd spread the misery.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 8, 2011)

"IT IS A FUCKING CONSPIRACY"


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2011)

URGH!! 

Sums this season up.....


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

sums your last six years up


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2011)

HA! And only one Stoke goal was from a cross. Agent Pennant strikes again.


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2011)

strung out said:


> sums your last six years up


 
Yup.....


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

This is one gooner who can't wait for the season to finish,losing 3-1 to a team with one eye on the FA cup final


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> This is one gooner who can't wait for the season to finish,losing 3-1 to a team with one eye on the FA cup final


 
To be fair they out thought us. We have become too easy to play against, plus Wenger should have known that Stokes players would pull the stops out to impress Pulis in his selection for the FA Cup...Bad, bad, bad. Totally shite performance. No brains.

On the bright side (as there always is) RvP strike rate is unbelievable in 2011.


----------



## gunneradt (May 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> To be fair they out thought us. We have become too easy to play against, plus Wenger should have known that Stokes players would pull the stops out to impress Pulis in his selection for the FA Cup...Bad, bad, bad. Totally shite performance. No brains.
> 
> On the bright side (as there always is) RvP strike rate is unbelievable in 2011.



you're forgetting the 2 sitters he missed though - he should score loads more than he does.


----------



## iROBOT (May 8, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> you're forgetting the 2 sitters he missed though - he should score loads more than he does.


 
Convienently...(). Yeah his goal tally should be much higher. He should have had a hat trick today.


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> To be fair they out thought us. We have become too easy to play against, plus Wenger should have known that Stokes players would pull the stops out to impress Pulis in his selection for the FA Cup...Bad, bad, bad. Totally shite performance. No brains.
> 
> On the bright side (as there always is) RvP strike rate is unbelievable in 2011.


Oh  I agree they deserved the win,we weren't unlucky and they weren't jammy,I hope Wenger doesn't come out with the same old excuses,the old defensive frailties let us down again today,do they actually practice defending in training,we keep making the same mistakes every fucking time esp against set pieces


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

I read somewhere that we had 72% possession,is that true?


----------



## strung out (May 8, 2011)

no, 53%


----------



## gunneradt (May 8, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I read somewhere that we had 72% possession,is that true?


 
we certainly had enough not have lost.


----------



## TitanSound (May 8, 2011)

53% according to the BBC.


----------



## Gingerman (May 8, 2011)

The most we can get now is 73, we had 75 points last season,we've scored 69 this season, compared to 83 last season.


----------



## hektik (May 9, 2011)

Awful result yesterday, simply awful. I can take a bad result when it comes our way, as long as we gave enough effort, but I didn't see any effort yesterday, nor in many of the other games that we have fucked up during the season. Where's the motivation gone? What can we do to get it back? 

I'm still pro-Wenger, but I am getting increasingly worried that he has 'lost' significant parts of the dressing room, and he just doesn't know how to motivate them anymore. And that's the worrying thing for me, much more than the fact that we can't defend.


----------



## hektik (May 9, 2011)

thoughts are also turning to the summer, and who may leave - fabregas the most likely, but also maybe VP and Nasri. If they leave, what are our chances of competing next season. What happens in the summer will determine the success or otherwise of next 4 or 5 years.


----------



## g force (May 9, 2011)

You'd assume he'll shift some of the dead wood like Denilson...one of Nasri or Asharvin maybe. Bendtner -  best to either play him up front or sell him because he's no winger.

I doubt Cesc will leave personally. We don't have the cash for him unless we somehow get more than I think we will for Ibrahimovic


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

g force said:


> You'd assume he'll shift some of the dead wood like Denilson...one of Nasri or Asharvin maybe. Bendtner -  best to either play him up front or sell him because he's no winger.
> 
> I doubt Cesc will leave personally. We don't have the cash for him unless we somehow get more than I think we will for Ibrahimovic


 
We'll have Nasri if you don't want him.  

Despite him being a thoroughly unpleasant little shit from what I've seen, he's a hell of a player.


----------



## Streathamite (May 9, 2011)

g force said:


> You'd assume he'll shift some of the dead wood like Denilson...one of Nasri or Asharvin maybe. Bendtner -  best to either play him up front or sell him because he's no winger.
> 
> I doubt Cesc will leave personally. We don't have the cash for him unless we somehow get more than I think we will for Ibrahimovic


I really hope denilson, rosicky and diaby go, plus bendtner and vela are told that next season is shit-or-bust


----------



## hektik (May 9, 2011)

g force said:


> You'd assume he'll shift some of the dead wood like Denilson...one of Nasri or Asharvin maybe. Bendtner -  best to either play him up front or sell him because he's no winger.



I'd agree with arshavin and denilson: not nasri though, as he's already an immense player, and should get better next season. Agree with Bendtner - I qutie like him as a player, and  I think if he went (and was played as a striker) he'd do an amazing job.


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...amba-reveals-he-came-close-to-arsenal-move-in
Woulda been worth a punt,at least he'd be useful against set pieces,we've conceded 21 goals from set pieces and 17 from open play this season,somethings not being taught on the training ground.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2011)

g force said:


> You'd assume he'll shift some of the dead wood like Denilson...one of Nasri or Asharvin maybe. Bendtner -  best to either play him up front or sell him because he's no winger.
> 
> I doubt Cesc will leave personally. We don't have the cash for him unless we somehow get more than I think we will for Ibrahimovic


 
Nasri??  Do you know how many times he got voted player of the month by the faithfull this season? Not likely at all...

Diarby just slows us down, Den doesnt pass the ball forward, AA I like but can see him going but laso staying. Which I'd not have a problem with.

As for Fab, I think he may well stay.

We need to buy Samba (as gingerman points out) or Cahill....and a striker, Benzema comes to mind or play Bendy up front where he belongs.. Whatever, it's time to re-think on the short term till we get more like Gibbs and Wilshire though.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Samba, Cahill or Hangeland would've done ya wonders this season. Fab to go, Bendtner cast out, same for Arshavin.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Samba, Cahill or Hangeland would've done ya wonders this season. Fab to go, Bendtner cast out, same for Arshavin.


 
Rub it in (why dont you).....


----------



## Diamond (May 9, 2011)

Why did we let Diarra go?


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Samba, Cahill or Hangeland would've done ya wonders this season.


 
Or that French CB Spurs picked up on a free.


----------



## hektik (May 9, 2011)

Diamond said:


> Why did we let Diarra go?


 
ructions: he was causing grief because he wasn't getting played: AW moved him on rather than letting him ruin the team atmosphere.


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Samba, Cahill or Hangeland would've done ya wonders this season. Fab to go, Bendtner cast out, same for Arshavin.


 We shoulda tested Fulham's resolve last summer with a joint bid for Schwarzer and Hangeland imo,reckon we woulda got them both for £15-20 million.


----------



## TruXta (May 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> We shoulda tested Fulham's resolve last summer with a joint bid for Schwarzer and Hangeland imo,reckon we woulda got them both for £15-20 million.


 
Deffo. Don't think you need a new keeper now, that Sxzcsztxhny fella looks like he got what it takes. Hangeland - downside is he's getting on a bit, Cahill or Samba would be better in that regard.


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Deffo. Don't think you need a new keeper now, that Sxzcsztxhny fella looks like he got what it takes. Hangeland - downside is he's getting on a bit, Cahill or Samba would be better in that regard.


 Took us half a season of Al Mooney and Flappy before Chesney got his chance,how many points would we have saved if Schwarzer had joined us in the summer,anyway it's irrevelent now,hopefully Ches will establish himself as our no.1


----------



## Gingerman (May 9, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...real-madrid-join-the-55m-race-with-liverpool-
If it's true I hope we take the money and run,Clichy really has regressed over the last few seasons


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2011)

I was at the game at the Emirates last week and was shocked at how much stick Walcott got, I reckon all you lot need is someone to organise your defence and not necessarily another player but maybe a specialist coach.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...real-madrid-join-the-55m-race-with-liverpool-
> If it's true I hope we take the money and run,Clichy really has regressed over the last few seasons


 
Problem with Clichy is that he's not improved his crossing this year like Sagna. As a defender he's ok, still would hate to lose him, as I think his experience would help Gibbs in the long run. 5.5 mill sounds cheap though, too cheap.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> I was at the game at the Emirates last week and was shocked at how much stick Walcott got, I reckon all you lot need is someone to organise your defence and not necessarily another player but maybe a specialist coach.


 
Thats interesting, I'm presuming from the Gunners? If you look at his stats they are very similar to Bale. Plus it's time to play him through the middle and I would like to see that in the next two games, with RVP in the Bergkamph role.

But Wenger never listens to me.....


----------



## Deareg (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, we were in with the gooners, when I mentioned it to my mate who works there he said it happens all the time.


----------



## iROBOT (May 9, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Yeah, we were in with the gooners, when I mentioned it to my mate who works there he said it happens all the time.


 
I did notice having gone to my last game a year before the previous (if that makes sense?) that the "Theo" chants have waned a bit. He does need to improve is decision making, but his touch and control have improved and as mentioned I think he's had an good season.

Again I think he's out of position, we'll only see him come into his own when he's down the middle.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> We shoulda tested Fulham's resolve last summer with a joint bid for Schwarzer and Hangeland imo,reckon we woulda got them both for £15-20 million.


20 million nicker for a dodgy keeper and a nordic defender. fucking hell. i've got a bridge that you can buy for half of that......


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, those terrible Nordic defenders like Riise, Johnsen, Berg, Bjornebye, Heggem.... And that's only the Norwegians.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 10, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, those terrible Nordic defenders like Riise, Johnsen, Berg, Bjornebye, Heggem.... And that's only the Norwegians.


your boys took one hell of a beating etc etc

riise was a ginger so at least he had that in his favour....


----------



## gunneradt (May 10, 2011)

I was glad we didn't buy Schwarzer at the beginning of the season and even more glad today.

Really don't understand the enthusiasm for Gibbs - he's no defender.  Lansbury and Frimpong will be the two from the youngsters that will break through.

If we're going to offload a striker get rid of Chamakh - Bendtner is light years better.  Bendtner was one of our best players on Sunday and only played half of it.


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2011)

Could do worse than bring in Carlo Ancelotti in the summer.


----------



## TruXta (May 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could do worse than bring in Carlo Ancelotti in the summer.


 
+ 1


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Really don't understand the enthusiasm for Gibbs - he's no defender.  Lansbury and Frimpong will be the two from the youngsters that will break through.


 
I'm getting a bit sick of saying nice things about you lot now, so this is going to have to be my last - but if I was a gooner (god forbid) I'd be more than a little excited about Lansbury.


----------



## Gingerman (May 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could do worse than bring in Carlo Ancelotti in the summer.


 Yeah but he might spend a few quid and we might actually win things,can't have that


----------



## Gingerman (May 10, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 20 million nicker for a dodgy keeper and a nordic defender. fucking hell. i've got a bridge that you can buy for half of that......


 
After last nights performance against the scousers I reckon we'd get both of them for a few tracksuits and a couple of footballs thrown in


----------



## London_Calling (May 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Could do worse than bring in Carlo Ancelotti in the summer.


+ 2


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Pretty silent here...


----------



## London_Calling (May 15, 2011)

It's the sound of quiet recognition that I've been right about Wenger all along . . . .


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2011)

I've been saying to a few friends about AW being on his last legs, and getting rubbished for my efforts. Now, I'm not one to say "I told you so..." but.... 

I think he's lost the dressing room, morale is obviously at a dangerous low now.


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2011)

Fab off in the summer then? Fuck me, transfer season is almost upon us....


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2011)

Bunch of Arse


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

are arsenal doing a lap of honour to parade the quadruple they won in january?


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2011)

Dire, totally toothless....

Something certainly has "gone" 

I think, we really need to pull up on our two billionaires. We cant beat them, so it's (now) time to join them.


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2011)

All eyes on City vs Stoke Tuesday.


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

Good job the season dos'nt go on for another month,we'd be in serious danger of missing out on that big old comfort blanket Wenger hangs on to grimly.....qualifying for the Champs League where next season we'll no doubt get knocked out by the 1st half decent we'll meet in the knock out stages


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

strung out said:


> are arsenal doing a lap of honour to parade the quadruple they won in january?


Find me a gooner who said we'd win the quadruple and I'll find you a Newcastle team thats won summit in the last 40yrs


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

newcastle blue star won the fa vase in 78


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

also, "Samir Nasri is convinced Arsenal can pull off the Quad this season." http://sportifi.com/news/Nasri-says-Arsenal-can-win-Quad-780152.html


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Find me a gooner who said we'd win the quadruple and I'll find you a Newcastle team thats won summit in the last 40yrs


 
Arsene Wenger: Arsenal can win quadruple


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo.../Arsene-Wenger-Arsenal-can-win-quadruple.html


 
oooh, that's better than mine, good one


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Arsene Wenger: Arsenal can win quadruple


 
I really wouldnt want my manager when asked by a journo' if we could win it to say "no"...Really, would you of your manager?

If he came out with it unilaterally, then you may have point....


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I really wouldnt want my manager when asked by a journo' if we could win it to say "no"...Really, would you of your manager?
> 
> If he came out with it unilaterally, then you may have point....


 
You see that smiley where it looks like a face that's winking?


----------



## iROBOT (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> You see that smiley where it looks like a face that's winking?


 
....Yup.....


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> Arsene Wenger: Arsenal can win quadruple


 Can not will,big difference,tbh most gooners never though we'd win the quadruple,woulda been happy with the League cup in all honesty


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Can not will,big difference,tbh most gooners never though we'd win the quadruple,woulda been happy with the League cup in all honesty


 
It was a joke FFS!

Bleedin nora.....


----------



## Gingerman (May 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> It was a joke FFS!


A bit like Arsenal atm


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> A bit like Arsenal atm


 
You're thinking of West Ham.

See!  That's something we can *all* snigger about!


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2011)

According to the Gruniad The Emirates is the only stadium that has not seen a goal scored with a shot from outside the area this season


----------



## London_Calling (May 16, 2011)

Never seen empty seats at the Death Star like that before - really quite surprising. And few stuck around for the end-of-season lap.

Obv. things are on the turn among the supporters.


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2011)

Anyhow, RvP 29 games 26 goals...phenomenal. 

If Torres is worth 50 mill' the mind boggles at what RvP is worth. Not that we're going to sell him, but we need to have him play a full season. The guy's strike rate must to amongst the best in Europe?


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Anyhow, RvP 29 games 26 goals...phenomenal.
> 
> If Torres is worth 50 mill' the mind boggles at what RvP is worth. Not that we're going to sell him, but we need to have him play a full season. The guy's strike rate must to amongst the best in Europe?


 One of the few bright spots this season


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> One of the few bright spots this season


 
Truly. With an improved defense next term and (maybe) a player like Benzema we could be competitive. We cant keep going on as if something magical will happen, it has to be forced. 

I think this summer will be the most important in the clubs history.


----------



## TruXta (May 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> I think this summer will be the most important in the clubs history.


 
Unless you're about to become bankrupted and relegated I can't help think someone is indulging in a bit of hyperbole?


----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2011)

Yep, they've deflated like a limp party balloon at the end of the season, but it's not the end of the world. More disappointed that they were so close in what wasn't a vintage season - they missed out on a great chance to win the title this time around.


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Unless you're about to become bankrupted and relegated I can't help think someone is indulging in a bit of hyperbole?


 
LOL... Hyperbole in sport is allowed.

I think if we dont sort out our problems we might drop out of the top four, which would be a disaster.....


----------



## iROBOT (May 16, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Yep, they've deflated like a limp party balloon at the end of the season, but it's not the end of the world. More disappointed that they were so close in what wasn't a vintage season - they missed out on a great chance to win the title this time around.


 
Indeed, although we werent tipped for even the fourth position, so by that accounts we've shut a few up too.


----------



## Gingerman (May 16, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> LOL... Hyperbole in sport is allowed.
> 
> I think if we dont sort out our problems we might drop out of the top four, which would be a disaster.....


Next season theres prob going to be 6 teams challenging for the top 4 places,Arsenal cant afford to stand still,if this season had another 2 or 3 weeks to go we'd be damn lucky to finish 4th when you consider our  abysmal form since losing the League Cup final DDDWDDLWLL


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 17, 2011)

rumoured to be interested in Scott Parker today. Unwenger signing, but would be good one, I reckon.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

He's 30 isn't he?

Would have been a great signing 4-5 years ago, except he was adult and English.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He's 30 isn't he?
> 
> Would have been a great signing 4-5 years ago, except he was adult and English.


 
Yeah, but he's going to have 2 years in him I'd imagine.


----------



## Bomber (May 17, 2011)

Sack him! He's a Wenger !!   {Damn this spell check!!}


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> He's 30 isn't he?
> 
> Would have been a great signing 4-5 years ago, except he was adult and English.



31 i think.(oh ok 31 in october) There is no way he will be playing for arsenal next year.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

Now you have to say why?


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

because he is old, english and can tackle.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> because he is old, english and can tackle.



He could at least try to learn some French over the summer


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 17, 2011)

kained&able said:


> 31 i think.(oh ok 31 in october) There is no way he will be playing for arsenal next year.


 
I agree. They won't sign anyone who'll make their team any stronger this summer.


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2011)

I'm convinced!


----------



## iROBOT (May 17, 2011)

You fuckers, stop infesting this thread with the truth


----------



## kained&able (May 17, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I agree. They won't sign anyone who'll make their team any stronger this summer.



dunno, they will have thomas vermalen back to full fitness which is almost like a new signing.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

Feck,no cup hangover from Citeh


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

I can just see it now, 4th this season, you don't qualify for CL in the summer and then end up 5th next season. You'll do a Leeds eventually.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can just see it now, 4th this season, you don't qualify for CL in the summer and then end up 5th next season. You'll do a Leeds eventually.


 Could be worse,coulda gone 21 years without winning the title


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Could be worse,coulda gone 21 years without winning the title


 
50 years for spurs now, in't it? ain't life grand


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Could be worse,coulda gone 21 years without winning the title


 
Coulda gone 6 years since winning the CL ya mean?


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Coulda gone 6 years since winning the CL ya mean?


 Nah I dont mean.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

Actually that came out wrong. As you were!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Actually that came out wrong. As you were!


 
you're not having a good night on that front, is it.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2011)

If peeps don't get "PEN12" then I give up, you simply aren't cool enough.


----------



## iROBOT (May 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I can just see it now, 4th this season, you don't qualify for CL in the summer and then end up 5th next season. You'll do a Leeds eventually.


 
Anything is possible. However its unlikely ever to be that severe. 

The two main shareholders in Arsenal are billionaires. One of them the second richest man in the country. If things go tits up, we join your club.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> 50 years for spurs now, in't it? ain't life grand


 
We're above pettiness such as titles.


----------



## twistedAM (May 17, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Feck,no cup hangover from Citeh



Mancini didn't let them go on the lash on Saturday night and made three decent changes (Zab for Kolarov, Milner for Barry, AJ for the injured Ballotelli). This really does feel like a new era. In the past anytime City got close to something they'd always fuck it up. Of course there's still Bolton at the weekend but in times gone by we would have screwed up tonight.


----------



## Gingerman (May 17, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Mancini didn't let them go on the lash on Saturday night and made three decent changes (Zab for Kolarov, Milner for Barry, AJ for the injured Ballotelli). This really does feel like a new era. In the past anytime City got close to something they'd always fuck it up. Of course there's still Bolton at the weekend but in times gone by we would have screwed up tonight.


Aye a professional job tonight,as for us 4th in a two horse race


----------



## Diamond (May 18, 2011)

As pointed out on arseblog:

*LWDLLDDWDDLWLL*

Our form since the Carling Cup Final


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2011)

The goons end of season run-in  is the same most years, tbf.


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2011)

Diamond said:


> As pointed out on arseblog:
> 
> *LWDLLDDWDDLWLL*
> 
> Our form since the Carling Cup Final


Relegation form that


----------



## Streathamite (May 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> We're above pettiness such as titles.


or anything other than the Consolation Cup


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> or anything other than the Consolation Cup





Priceless!


----------



## Streathamite (May 19, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Priceless!



are you really so desperate, that that is what passes for a highlight of your season? You sad, sad man


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> are you really so desperate, that that is what passes for a highlight of your season? You sad, sad man


 
Err, NO

Admit it, your bridesmaids would have loved to have won the "Consolation Cup".


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2011)

Off to see the Arse at Craven Cottage today. 
I am betting on a home win, thinking 2-1 or 3-1 score. 
Good match to end the season


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13463068.stm
Well done the laydez.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

do you arsenal fans remember when you were a point or so behind utd with utd still to play and you claimed it was 'all in your hands' , then when you fucked up you claimed 2nd was good just before you dropped into 3rd place , well , your 4th now


----------



## gunneradt (May 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> do you arsenal fans remember when you were a point or so behind utd with utd still to play and you claimed it was 'all in your hands' , then when you fucked up you claimed 2nd was good just before you dropped into 3rd place , well , your 4th now


 
and you can't spell - thicko


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> and you can't spell - thicko


 

which word can I not spell then oh genius.


----------



## gunneradt (May 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> which word can I not spell then oh genius.



Try 'you're'


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

gunneradt said:


> Try 'you're'



wow , you have really refuted my point with your pedantry , I can however spell one word correctly


choke


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> choke


Shame you fucking would'nt


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Now now children, play nicely.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Shame you fucking would'nt



your making this quite fun , the liverpool thread would be a better target for trolling on but Liverpool fans seem to be harder to get to rise from


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Your still spelling it wrong.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Your still spelling it wrong.



I'm doing it on purpose now


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I'm doing it on purpose now


 
No your not.


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

I cant believe *your* sticking up for the arsenal fans


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Your missing the point.


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Wind you're neck in eh?


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Your missing the point.



your missing an apostrophe and an e


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

the best thing is I sort of like arsenal and prefer them to Utd Chelsea and City but fun is fun


----------



## gunneradt (May 22, 2011)

the sad thing is you really don't know the difference between 'you're' and 'your' - back to school boyo


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> your missing an apostrophe and an e







Corax said:


> *Your *still spelling it wrong.


 


Corax said:


> No *your* not.


 


Corax said:


> *Your* missing the point.


 


Corax said:


> Wind *you're* neck in eh?


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to see the Arse at Craven Cottage today.
> I am betting on a home win, thinking 2-1 or 3-1 score.
> Good match to end the season


 
Not a bad match. Close enough and with FFC down to 10 it was unlikely to end 2-1. Oh well, end of a good season


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


>


 

yes I had noticed that


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

your very subtle though


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

I am the deadpan's deadpan.


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Shame you fucking would'nt


Actually shouldn't have posted that, apologies


----------



## Termite Man (May 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Actually shouldn't have posted that,appologys



no need to apologise


----------



## twentythreedom (May 22, 2011)

See poll I'm posting in football forum, please, gooners


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2011)

Very excited for summer transfer window, its gota be very busy for the sake of Mr.Wenger surely?


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Very excited for summer transfer window, its gota be very busy for the sake of Mr.Wenger surely?


Bargain basement job probably


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2011)

No way, the guy has been doing that for how many years now? 

6 years he has got to admit he needs to change his transfer tactics, I don't expect him to go crazy, he would never go that far! But, I would find it hard to accept no incomings, I've been reading a lot of rumours, and they are just that, rumours, but if half of them were true we'd have a very tasty next season.

I would be surprised if Fabregas is with us next season, I said that last year and was happily surprised, this season I would be shocked. 50 million? Happily as long as that is re-spent, genuinely hope Nasri signs a new contract swiftly, if not another 20-25 million? Clichy and Denilson are defo gone, along with Alumunia. Would like to see Rosicky cashed in, and Squillaci, but doubt he will be gone after just one season. Chamakh definitely deserves another season to see if he settles better for next season.

A lot is said about Arshavin and Bendtner, I like them both, Arshavin hasn't had a great season, mainly cos he was so explosive previously its expected of him to do the same, I think at least another season to see if he picks up a bit of form, but wouldn't be surprised if he goes, a decent bit of cash would be a safer option I guess, Bendtner is my guilty pleasure, his so arrogant and deluded that I love him...

I'm not even sure who I would like to see come in, out of the suggested names through so many rumours, Hazard seems to me the most exciting, we have bendtner, walcott and arshavin that play wings, walcott should be played more central IMO, bendtner as well, but since bendtner and arshavin are both rumoured as outgoings, hazard would play a good role, I've watched some videos of him and he would be amazing to have at Arsenal I believe.

Scotty Parker would be a good addition, but I don't see that happening as much as I would love it to.

Defence wise is probably the most important, one or two defenders? Samba is looking most likely I think, Cahill is going to be pushed out of our price range most probably. 

Many more rumoured, only time will tell though!

I'd like to see 3-5 new additions personally, some sensible buys of course, but I'd love to see at least one exciting, biggish named player to come in (someone in the shape of Hazard preferably!  )


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2011)

Oh, one more thing, does ANYONE like next seasons kit?


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Scotty Parker would be a good addition, but I don't see that happening as much as I would love it to.


 
Why not?  Do you just think Wenger wouldn't go for him?


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2011)

Precisely that, I think Redknapp wants him more.


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2011)

parker wont go to spurs. He really really hates them. While at both charlton and chelsea he has said he will never play for them.

I suspect he is a man of his word.

dave


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> parker wont go to spurs. He really really hates them. While at both charlton and chelsea he has said he will never play for them.
> 
> I suspect he is a man of his word.
> 
> dave


 
Yet... http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/28/scott-parker-tottenham-west-ham

?


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2011)

Oh, never knew that, sounds more promising!


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Why not?  Do you just think Wenger wouldn't go for him?


 Twitch will have a word in his shell like


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

I Harry doesn't get him tbh. He's a good player (not great mind you) but he's not what we need.  He'd keep Sandro out of the first team for no reason other than experience, Sandro would get pissed off and leave, and we'd lose a gem that could be the rock in the heart of our midfield for a lot longer than Parker's got left in him.

I hope he doesn't go to you lot though, because he'd give you a quality your team hasn't got at the moment and I'd rather not see you improve I'm afraid!  No offence and that, but you know...


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> I hope he doesn't go to you lot though, because he'd give you a quality your team hasn't got at the moment and I'd rather not see you improve I'm afraid!  No offence and that, but you know...


No worries,the feelings mutual


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2011)

Still, as Wenger said, 2nd is not a disaster........oh right


----------



## Corax (May 22, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> No worries,the feelings mutual


 
You know what I hate most about Arsenal fans?

No respect for apostrophes.


----------



## kained&able (May 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yet... http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/jul/28/scott-parker-tottenham-west-ham
> 
> ?



no quotes from parker or even his agent.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2011)

Hazard has reportedly snubbed any move from Lille this season


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2011)

kained&able said:


> no quotes from parker or even his agent.


 
Yeah, but it was in a newspaper all the same.  They can't just _make stuff up_ you know!


----------



## Gingerman (May 23, 2011)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Hazard has reportedly snubbed any move from Lille this season


 Mickey Hazard? Must be getting on a bit now.


----------

